# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Ruins of Azlant IC 2

## u-b

*Spoiler: Links to other threads*
Show

This is continuing Ruins of Azlant IC and still uses the same OOC

Jessica bestows some luck on Henri while Laurelata tries to move past the fishmen to attack them from behind. The maneuver is not executed properly and Laurelata is stabbed by a trident getting two wounds in her side for *6* damage. She in turn inflicts only one wound with the rapier... which was, actually, the plan, but the attack could have been better aimed as it does not seem to hit anything _vital_ and amounts for mere *4* damage. The fishmen seem to be rather worried by the growling glowing outsider. This divides their attention and Henri hits one for *14* damage. The creature, previously wounded by Laurelata, barely holds itself together until it gets water-blasted for *9* damage and into oblivion. The remaining one, scared as it is, seems to be willing to fight to the death and concentrates all of the attacks on Henri. This toes not do any good as the half orc fends off all the attacks - weapon, claw, bite and all.

*Spoiler*
Show

Trident AoO: (1d20+5)[23] for (1d8+3)[6]
Trident AoO: (1d20+5)[11] for (1d8+3)[10]

Trident: (1d20+3)[6] for (1d8+3)[6]
Claw: (1d20+0)[11] for (1d4+1)[3]
Bite: (1d20+0)[2] for (1d6+1)[4]




> *HP* 0/14





> *HP* 14/22


People, you serious?  :Small Confused:  I thought I've told you well enough. I might one day use this stuff for reference (or why it it there at all)...

*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

"Ouch you annoying buggers," Laurelata shouted as she was hit.  Clearly she had to practice this maneuver a bit more.  But for now she was on the other side of the fishman and with a small step she could flank again.

*Spoiler: OOC Laurelate round 2*
Show


free: 5 foot step to flank again if needed.

attack: (1d20+6)[*19*] (incl flanking bonus)
damage: (1d6)[*6*] (and (1d6)[*3*] sneak attack)

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 2, *Init* 9, *HP* 7/13, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 6, *Will* 1, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  Rapier*  +4 (1d6, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +4 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +4 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz grins wildly as her blow knocks the fishman out of the fight.  She then shifts her position to line up a clear shot on the other.  When the opportunity comes, she fires a second powerful blast in the fishman's direction.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 2*
Show

Move: to most appropriate position (avoid AoOs, and cover if possible)
Standard: water blast on the remaining
Attack: (1d20+4)[*9*] (+1 if vs abberations)
Damage: (1d6+6)[*11*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 23/23, *DR* Cold/pressure - 1, *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 1, *CMB* +2 (5), *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*PBS Water Blast*  +4 (1d6+6, x2)
*  Dagger*  +2 (+3 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +2 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 14/22, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack

"*Finish it, fast!*" spits Henri as he slashes at the attacker again.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Power attack, take a 5-ft step to flank (if possible), and then attack: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*21*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*19*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*12*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*26*] critical strike damage.

AoO if applicable: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*11*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*20*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*23*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica stays in the back, gripping her glaive fruitlessly.  "Smile upon us, mistress!"  She raises her idol high, using it to channel the healing energy of her goddess.

*Spoiler: Jessica, round 2*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 0/14, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 1, *Will* 5, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Glaive*  +3 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +3/+2 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 6/8, 1d6
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 4/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
Bless: 1/1
Protection from Evil: 1/1
Unprepared slots: 1

(1d6)[*6*] HP to everyone but up to 3 enemies (I think there's only two?)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt decides to send Lightburn to help after its first plan didnt work. He casts a spell on Lightburn whom with a better defense might try to help fight back.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting Mage armor on Lightburn to increse its AC.
Lightburn would try to attack even if he ends up eating an attack for it.
Attack: (1d20+2)[*17*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

It takes a coordinated effort, but you do manage to bring down the remaining fishman before he could attack again. No more opposition is incoming at the moment, though you do wonder if the sounds of shouting and fighting have alerted anyone behind the doors leading further in. Unless you spend some time to look at the magics again, the only notable thing that those of you seeing the initial charge can notice is that if you squint _just like so_, you can spot the empty space through the almost solid looking walls along the far sides to the right and the room you are in.

----------


## farothel

"Let's check for magic again before we move on," Laurelata said, "if anybody else has the spell, I'm all out for that one."
She kept looking around just in case something or someone else was coming towards them.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


I can only do detect magic 1/day, so someone else will have to do it.
perception: (1d20+8)[*25*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica nods dutifully at Laurelata's request.  "I'm not the best at identifying the auras, but I can see them if I try."  She casts the spell and looks around carefully.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It's +5 for both know (arcana) and spellcraft.  If we're not interrupted, Jessica will attempt to identify anything and everything she sees to the best of her ability.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt also offers himself for the task. "I believe this is also a task I can help with. Allow me to offer a helping hand on the matter."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting detect magic to help checking everything out
Know. Arcana: (1d20+6)[*7*]
Spellcraft: (1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri rubs his mostly-healed wound, looking a bit unhappy at where the fishman stabbed him. "*Surprised me there...thank you for healing us, Jessica.*" he says, quietly, as he puts pressure on the wound to slow its flow of blood.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

At 20/22 HPs, so good to go.

----------


## u-b

Between Jess and Hewitt you manage to learn the following:
1. There is, like, a dozen of spells and effects on this tower, some of them linked together and most of them well above your pay grade. Nothing seem to be immediately harmful given that you are still alive, but for example you cannot sense any auras behind the double doors leading north, even though you well expect there should be some. You check it with the front doors and yep, your divinations are blocked by these too, so there is apparently some protective magic at work (well, or some lead hidden inside the doors, you might try disassembling the doors to check the hypothesis).
2. While a multitude of high-level auras like this is certainly not something you see every day, some stuff is quite recognizable, if noticiably permanent:
2.1 Illumination on the ceiling, which is a version of Light.
2.2 The illusory walls, which use the same version of Silent Image.
3. Apart from the tower itself, there are some more localized auras:
3.1 Two circles of silvery metal set into the floor in the corners of the rooms (or are they better considered parts of the same room) behind the illusory walls. These shine moderate Transmutation.
3.2 Two tridents the fishmen were attacking you with. These are +1 tridents.

Laurelata, meanwhile, both hears and later sees something interesting:
4. She hears some faint activity behind the doors leading north. People moving and talking? She does not recognize anything said.
5. Then she no longer hears this activity.
6. Then she notices what seems to be a keyhole in the wall to the left of those double doors. Noticiably, it does not seem positioned like a door lock normally would be.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri watches the efforts of the spellcasters to understand what is happening quietly. When one announces that the fishmen's tridents are magical he takes one and tests it carefully. "*Could prove handy. If no one else minds, I'll take one of these,*" he says as he adjusts his gear to find a place for it.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Add one +1 Trident to Henri's inventory. It's a bit redundant with his +1 Spear from the grindylows, but as a one-handed weapon I figure it might be useful in other situations.

If anyone wants it instead they can have either it or his +1 Spear instead.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata put her hand up for silence but then the sound dropped.
"I heard someone behind those back doors," she said, "but it's gone now.  They know we're here, so be careful."

She agreed with Henri taking one of the tridents.  He could work with it and she couldn't and if it was better than his current stuff, why not.
"That's weird," she said when she noticed the lock, "this shouldn't be here.  Let me have a closer look at this, but keep your guard up."

She took a closer look at the lock to see why it was there, or if it was even real.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


Have a close look at the lock to see if it's real and if it's trapped.
perception: (1d20+8)[*11*] (extra +1 for searching for traps)
or if it's a disable device check: (1d20+7)[*19*] (extra +1 for traps)

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica eagerly reports her findings, glad to be helpful, even if she doesn't learn as much as she'd like.  When Laurelata calls for silence, she demurely obliges, taking a few precautionary steps backwards.  She favors Henri with a nod and a smile, as she readies her glaive in silence.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt adds. "We should probably be careful about potentially some of the magical stuff in the room." Lightburn wonders. "*How should we deal with all of this? There might be a trap in this room and potentially enemies in the next.*"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri gestures to everyone to stay close as he trails right behind Laurelata. "*They know we're here - stay close,*" he says as he pulls out his polearm and tries to look everywhere at once...

----------


## u-b

Laurelata checks the strange keyhole. It seems quite real when she goes on to tinker with it, including what seems to be a locking mechanism in it. Eventually, Laurelata feels the pins settle and the core rotate. She is pretty sure whatever lock is there is now in a different state than it was before. She still has no idea what she has just locked or unlocked, but highly suspects it is not this door.

----------


## farothel

"I have it open," Laurelata said, looking at the others, "or closed something.  I'm actually not really sure and whatever it was, it wasn't that door.  Anybody seen anything change around here?"

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"This could be potentially dangerous." Hewitt looks around searching for any changes in the magic of the area.

----------


## u-b

Hewitt does his best looking for any change in the surrounding magics, but could not find any. So, either Laurelata has affected something non-magical, or something magical outside of the scanned area, or something magical that does not change its aura upon being affected.

----------


## farothel

"We can always knock and try diplomacy," Laurelata suggested, "they know we're here, I'm quite sure of it.  So why not try to talk our way through?  And if that doesn't work, they have opened the door for us."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Diplomacy? As long as we don't try and catch more prisoners - the colony can't afford more of those,*" mutters Henri, a bit irritably. "*In the meantime, let's be ready to fight whatever comes out of that door. I'm ready - open it when ready.*"

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica lights up briefly at Laurelata's call for friendly resolution.  Her excitement fades almost immediately at Henri's brusque response, instead leaving her almost embarrassed.  "I would... be glad to try," she murmurs quietly.  As no one else steps forward, Jessica does.  She raises her voice, and calls out (first in Azlanti, then Common, Aquan, Celestial, and Dwarven- if there is no response), "Hello?  We're not here to hurt you!  We're just looking for our friends, and maybe some answers?  Can we speak peaceably?  I am a priestess of Shelyn and swear by her grace no harm will come to you if you don't attack us!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We'll use her religious trait, to get a +4 on this diplomacy check.

(1d20+12)[*18*] diplomacy to improve their attitude? // make a good impression.

----------


## u-b

Jessica tries to communicate. She does it in every language she knows, but the only outcome you get is some barely audible whispers behind the closed doors. Those do not seem to be addressed to you and are then followed by silence.

----------


## Farmerbink

The lack of response leaves Jessica decidedly disappointed.  "I don't think they care.  It's possible they don't understand, but we had better be prepared for a fight if we want to see what's on the other side of this door..."  She takes several cautious steps back, to be in a less exposed position when one of the more able combatants opens the doors.

----------


## farothel

"Well, we tried," Laurelata said, "now we just have to get this bloody door open... somehow."
She had another look at the door and the vicinity around it.
"If anybody has seen any illusion magic around here," she said.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a glance at Jessica Henri sighs quietly as the idealistic cleric's efforts fail. When she moves out of the way he steps forward, prepared to be the first in melee...

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt decides to leave Lightburn at the front too. There wasnt much else he could do at this point in time.

----------


## u-b

The doors at least do not seem to be illusory. Nor do they seem locked. Henri opens them and is greeted by two fishmen on your left looking at him, then looking expectantly at the ceiling where what appears to be two automatic fully-steerable clockwork crossbows are located. The crossbows are pointed at the entrance (which is to say, at you), but do not seem to do anything at the moment.

*Spoiler*
Show


Fishmen init: (1d20+1)[7] (everyone roll your init, but you still get to act now, even if it is lower than 7)

*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

"I think I turned those off," Laurelata said as she brought her bow up and bending around Henri she shot at the second of the fishmen.

*Spoiler: OOC Laurelata round 1*
Show


attack: (1d20+6)[*26*] (including bonus for flat-footed).
damage (1d8+1)[*3*] ((2d6)[*5*] extra if evil and (1d6)[*2*] sneak attack as they are flat-footed and within 30ft).

initiative: (1d20+9)[*17*] (my minimum is 10, so I'll always in front of the fishmen)

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 2, *Init* 9, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 6, *Will* 1, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  Rapier*  +4 (1d6, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +4 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +4 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 20/22, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack

"*Turned them off? What does an 'on' crossbow look like?*" asks Henri. Then he steps forward and brings his axe down at the fishman with an overhead swing!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Power attack, take a 5-ft step to *AV9*, and then attack: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*20*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*21*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*11*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*33*] critical strike damage.

AoO if applicable: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*17*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*18*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*25*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica's eyes widen as she takes in the mounted crossbow-launchers.  "I sure hope so!" she exclaims, at Laurelata's comment.  "Still, let's not be reckless," she adds, as she steps behind a wall, close to Lightburn.  She reaches out to the eidolon's flank, "Get 'em!"

_Lightburn has bit of luck- roll twice and take best on all d20s this round._
*Spoiler: Jessica, round 1*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 0/14, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 1, *Will* 5, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Glaive*  +3 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +3/+2 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 6/8, 1d6
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 3/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
Bless: 1/1
Protection from Evil: 1/1
Unprepared slots: 1

Move to AX/10
give Lightburn bit of luck

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz eyes the bow suspiciously as she dashes into the room.  "Let's hope you did!" she says as she passes Laurelata. Halfway into the room, she fires blast of water across her chest at the far fishman.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 1*
Show

Init: 13 (ooc)

Move: to AW7
Standard: water blast at AU7
Attack: (1d20+4)[*16*] (+1 if vs abberations)
Damage: (1d6+6)[*7*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 23/23, *DR* Cold/pressure - 1, *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 1, *CMB* +2 (5), *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*PBS Water Blast*  +4 (1d6+6, x2)
*  Dagger*  +2 (+3 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +2 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Jessica's eyes widen as she takes in the mounted crossbow-launchers.  "I sure hope so!" she exclaims, at Laurelata's comment.  "Still, let's not be reckless," she adds, as she steps behind a wall, close to Lightburn.  She reaches out to the eidolon's flank, "Get 'em!"


Lightburn roars feeling extra confident after hearing Laurelata´s kind words. He then immediately leap into action to maul the fisherman closer to them. Hewitt remains on the back as he waits for the battle to conclude trying to keep his attention on the room they currently reside on and any possible changes in the magic auras.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Lightburn will attack the fishman on AU 8 with a bite. 
Bite : (1d20+4)[*19*] (1d20+4)[*12*] 
Damage: (1d6+2)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata shots one fishman in the chest for *10* damage. Henri hits another one for only *11* as the mighty swing of the axe passes clean through the muscle of the front of the other fishman's right leg without breaking the bone. Jessica brings some divine luck into the picture. Tazmara moves in and, notably, is not targeted by crossbows as she blasts the northern fishman for *7* more damage. The fishman looks quite terrified, but counterattacks, stepping into melee range, clawing and biting, but only manages to land one blow for *4* damage. Another one counterattacks against Henri. This one has better success, langing  a claw and a bite, for a total of *8* damage.], but then is bitten by Lightburn for *5* damage and also starts to look decidedly unwell. Hewitt can sense quite a lot of magic auras that he was unable to sense while the doors were closed. It will take time to make sense of them all.

*Spoiler*
Show


*UPD: Jessica is in AX10 instead, I wont re-make the picture.*
Claw (1d20+4)[5] for (1d4+2)[4]
Claw (1d20+4)[18] for (1d4+2)[4]
Bite (1d20+4)[14] for (1d6+2)[3]

Claw (1d20+4)[9] for (1d4+2)[6]
Claw (1d20+4)[18] for (1d4+2)[3]
Bite (1d20+4)[23] for (1d6+2)[5]

*=> Party (except Lightburn and Hewitt)*

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz takes the claw in stride.  Water droplets condense in the surrounding air as she connects to the source of her power.  She then leaps back from the fishman and sends a powerful stream of water back in its direction, attempting to push it back to where it was a moment before  

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 1*
Show

5 ft step to AX7
Move: gather power 1
Standard: pushing water blast at AV7
Attack: (1d20+4)[*22*] (+1 if vs abberations)
Damage: (1d6+6)[*10*]
Bull Rush: (1d20+6)[*20*] (+1 if vs abberations)

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 19/23, *DR* Cold/pressure - 1, *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 1, *CMB* +2 (5), *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*PBS Water Blast*  +4 (1d6+6, x2)
*  Dagger*  +2 (+3 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +2 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 12/22, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 4, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack

Henri grunts in pain as he takes the pointy end of a trident in his armored side. Then he silently swings his axe back again, hoping to finish off the fish-man!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Power attack and then attack: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*13*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*17*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*19*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*34*] critical strike damage.

AoO if applicable: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*8*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*10*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*16*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*36*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica follows her allies into the suddenly crowded chamber.  Relieved to not be under fire from some automated crossbow system, she brings her glaive around on one of the fishmen.

*Spoiler: Jessica, round 2*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 0/14, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 1, *Will* 5, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Glaive*  +3 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +3/+2 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 6/8, 1d6
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 3/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
Bless: 1/1
Protection from Evil: 1/1
Unprepared slots: 1

Move to AW/9
Attack AC/7:
(1d20+3)[*12*] glaive
(1d20+3)[*8*] CC (x3)
(1d10+3)[*4*] damage
(2d10+6)[*23*] crit bonus

----------


## farothel

With everybody (or almost) in melee, it became too dangerous to shoot further.  So Laurelate drew her rapier and moved next to Henri, trying to stab the fishman.

*Spoiler: Laurelate round 2*
Show


free: draw rapier
move action: move to AU9
attack: see OOC topic

----------


## u-b

Tazmara splatters one fishman and Henri cuts the left arm off another, thus taking both opponents well out of fight. The crossbows on the ceiling still seem to do nothing. Hewitt eventually notices they both shine moderate divination and nothing else, so the operation seems mostly mechanical. You now have some time to look at the curving ramp along the northern wall ascending to the floor above, closed door leading east with some quiet activity behind it, not fully closed door leading west with no activity behind it and at murals all over tha place. The murals are depicting kind-looking human adult figures smiling benevolently at children. The children, for their  part, are smiling and appear healthy and happy. The figures, both adults and children, have tiny jewels orbiting around their heads in shining rings that resemble halos. Bold words are painted above the door in Azlanti: *"Ours is the Great Work to see humanity achieve its greatest potential"*.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri wipes his blade clean after ensuring neither of the fishmen will rise again. Looking around he gets Jessica's attention and points to the words in the foreign script. "*What's the deal here? Happy kids with magic rocks...?*"

He listens to her answer and then moves towards the nearest door (West). There he listens for sounds of movement or speaking before pushing it open with his axe as he tries to look inside...

----------


## farothel

"Nice place," Laurelata said, "let me first check that for traps, before you open it."
The last was to Henri.  If she could get there in time, she would check the door for traps and disable any found.  Then she would have a closer look at the crossbows to try and figure out how they operated.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


check for traps: (1d20+9)[*25*]
if there is one: disable device: (1d20+8)[*27*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata checks for traps. There seem to be none on the door itself, though there is a keyhole (the lock is not engaged). The crossbows rather seem completely clockwork, even though Hewitt points out their divination auras. On each crossbow, there seems to be a box with maybe ten bolts, judging from its size, some swiveling mechanisms suggesting no dead zones in this rooms if they work like they seem they should, a big round basement connecting the thing to the ceiling and connected to every part of the crossbow, including te swivels and the string-pulling hook. Laurelata can only guess there should be a spring somewhere in there as divination magic is unlikely to provide the force.

The room remains silent during Henri's inspection and so he opens the door and looks in. The illumination of the ceiling turns on. The room appears to be a workshop, as evidenced by a table along the western wall laden with tools and mechanical parts. Beneath the table is a metallic chest of drawers. There is a closed door leading north.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Don't give them our backs - it's quiet here, and I head something there,*" says Henri as he points with his axe at the opposite door. "*Someone else check this new room while I stay between us and that noise...*"

Henri breaths a bit heavily, moving with pain as his wounds show their impact. He could use some healing.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move to *AX8* and wait for someone else to explore the quiet room.

Henri needs to heal about ten HPs. A CLW or Channel Positive Energy with decent rolls will cover it, if Jessica can spare it.

----------


## farothel

"I'll have a look around," Laurelata said, moving into the room.  First she checked out the chest of drawers for traps and after she had found none or disabled them she opened them to see what was inside.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception to check for traps: (1d20+11)[*23*]
disable device for traps: (1d20+10)[*20*]
disable device to open locks if it's locked: (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

In the sudden wake of violence, Jessica breathes heavily in relief.  It's broken briefly when Henri puts down the defeated enemies, and she grimaces slightly at the gruesome display.  Still, a few moments later, when he asks about the language, she is stirred from her daze.  

The priestess sheathes her glaive as she approaches, eyes glued to the fresco.  "Uh... it seems like... propaganda, honestly," she mutters.  After translating, she gestures in vague annoyance and editorializes briefly: "Usually you don't have to paint that you're doing the good work on the wall, if... you're.. you know.  _Actually_ doing the good work."  

Only then does the young woman look back to her friend and realize Henri's injuries.  "Oh, gods!  I'm sorry!  Here I am waxing poetic and you're bleeding on the floor!"  She raises her symbol high in the middle of the room, and feels the similar wave of energy pour forth- only... _harder._  "Oh!  Shelyn has blessed us, indeed!"

*Spoiler: Jessica, after combat*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 0/14, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 1, *Will* 5, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Glaive*  +3 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +3/+2 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 5/8, 2d6
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 3/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
Bless: 1/1
Protection from Evil: 1/1
Unprepared slots: 1

(2d6)[*6*] HP  If that's less than 5, we'll do it again: (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

From his position next to the eastern door Henri hears what seems to be someone doing something there. Something not particularly loud or energetic.

The table in the western room does not seem to contain any traps. Neither does the metallic chest of drawers beneath the table. Instead, they contain countless gears, cogs, springs, and other parts and pieces to any number of clockwork contraptions. They also contain some tooling, presumably to be used on such. The only thing that is not necessarily a piece of some clockwork or a tool is a single gemstone nestled among the parts on the table.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Company over here - wrap it up and get ready for more fighting!*" warns Henri from where he stands, listening to whatever is on the other side of the door.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"More fish people? " Hewitt asks Henri. "Let me check for any magic auras around first. We better be careful about this." He explains trying to check for magic from outside the western room.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata takes the gem and shows it to the others as she puts it away and moves to the other door.
"There's a lot of gears and stuff there as well," she adds, "and one more door to check out.  Let me first check this one on traps, just in case."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception to check on traps: (1d20+11)[*15*]
if there are any: disable device to remove: (1d20+10)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

The whole western room shines magical just like the rest of the building. By now, though, that is not of interest. The only other thing that shines magical is the gemstone Laurelata has collected.




> "More fish people?"


Despite not being asked, Lightburn responds that no, not the fish people behind the eastern door. Just more clockworks and... well, Lightburn is not sure, but some rather strange smell, not biological.

Laurelata examines the door. It does not seem to be trapped in an obvious way. There is a keyhole, but the lock does not seem to be engaged. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Roll knowledge/spellcraft if you study the gem.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri grunts. "*Can you smell if they're hostile?*" he asks Lightburn, his tone not quite joking, though it's possible he intends it that way. "*Say when,*" he requests, looking to everyone for a cue as he gets ready to shoulder the door open roughly.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz clenches her fists, nods, and says softly, "let's go!"

----------


## farothel

"Interesting," Laurelata said when the gem turned out to be magical, "let's clear this out first and then we can take the time to investigate this and other stuff further, ok?"
She nodded to Henri to indicate she was ready.

----------


## u-b

You open the door. A long marble workbench runs the entire length of the southern wall of the room beyond, and a rusting metal shelf stands on the opposite wall. Squat stools line up along the bench, which is littered with a variety of small, precise hammers and chisels as well as fragments of crystalline stone that looks like quartz. There is a single closed door in the eastern part of the north wall. Two clockwork humanoids man two of four stools, working on some pieces of crystal. They seem to notice you, but refuse to be interrupted.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri looks at the two figures for a moment, then back to the party. He shrugs, clearly expressing his cluelessness on how to proceed...

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt is reminded of the past when they had just arrived. "All these contraptions remind me of that eye like machination we encountered on our first day. Does anyone else think there might be a connection between the two?"

----------


## farothel

"Greetings," Laurelata said in the ancient Aztlanti that seemed to be the language here.  She had been studying it and while her accent was probably terrible, she was sure she could be understood.
"What are you making?"

She looked at the stuff they were working on, trying to figure out what it was.

----------


## u-b

The clockwork humanoid closer to you takes pause with its work, turns to you and responds in Azlanti. *"You are trespassing. You are not authorized to receive information. You are required to leave immediately. The security has been alerted. If you don't leave now, you will be removed by force."* It does not immediately resume its work, but instead seems to await your reaction.

Lookin at the things the humanoids were working on, Laurelata mostly sees pieces of... quartz? No raw quartz like it comes from prospectors, but various bits and pieces it seems.

*Spoiler*
Show

Roll some skill having to do with the stuff (gems, minerals or suchlike) vs DC 15 or just appraise vs DC 20 (at +5 if you spend time handling the stuff, if they let you).

----------


## farothel

"So where do we have to be to get permission," Laurelata asked, stalling for time while she tried to see what they were working on and what they were as well.  She had seen gems before, so she thought she should have some idea to what they were worth.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


appraise: (1d20+8)[*15*]
craft(clockwork) to get some idea of the abilities of the automatons: (1d20+7)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

The stones seem rather cheap, mostly chipped and flawed. They probably not worth a lot, and the work on them is not finished. Lightburn is not a great jeweler, but at least now he can identify the other smell here - it is the dust from polishing those stones, that is all he can tell. Meanwhile, Laurelata's question is met with a pause. *"Due to the emergency, only the personnel has permission to enter."* Then there is another pause. *"Only Spindle Solutions personnel is authorized to enter."* Apparently, something did not compute.

*Spoiler*
Show

As for the abilities of these two. They look fairly advanced. May be fully reprogrammable, you think. Probably tougher than a human. Not much is really known by Laurelata.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri doesn't move from the doorway, his axe still in hand ready to commit violence if needed. "*So...I think I follow, but they aren't making sense...*" he says quietly as he tries to keep an eye on both the room they left and the room with the two construct workers...

----------


## farothel

"We are Spindle Solutions personnel," Laurelata said with a straight face, "we recently arrived.  Haven't they informed you of the new staff arrivals?"

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


in case it's needed against clockwork workers: bluff: (1d20+6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

The clockwork humanoid takes another look past Laurelata at the two fishmen you've just murdered and seems totally unimpressed. *"You are not. All Spindle Solutions personnel has been evacuated."* Now something does not compute in Laurelata's head, if only for a moment...

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica's furrowed brow finally seems to produce results.  She steps up, alongside Henri, and speaks up over the low hum of scraping and chipping caused by the automatons' actions.  "If what you say is true," she begins- with just a little hesitance, "_anyone_ here is trespassing, including yourselves.  It cannot be that everyone allowed to be here has been evacuated.  Perhaps more to the point, we _are_ here to help.  I don't precisely know the nature of your emergency, but would offer my assistance, if you can please explain."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As per her usual, going for the "honey" method: (1d20+9)[*13*] diplomacy

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri continues to watch and listen, readying himself for violence when the "security" shows up...

----------


## u-b

The clockwork humanoid responds: *"We are not personnel. We are equipment. All personnel has been evacuated. There are trespassers. All trespassers must leave the facility."* Then, after a pause: *"All trespassers must leave the facility."* The clockwork humanoid seems either unwilling or unable to do much of explaining, you are not sure which.

----------


## farothel

"How long ago was the evacuation," Laurelata asked next.  She wasn't sure what was going on here, but these were talking and she hoped that by stalling and asking questions, to get some information.

----------


## u-b

The clockwork humanoid responds: *"The evacuation was complete by 22 Lissa 13480, which was no less than 126 days ago, but we were switched off for some time, so it might have been longer."*

*Spoiler: Hewitt*
Show

You know that Azlanti had their own calendar, and preparing for this trip you did some research. You remember that surviving records date the Earthfall as occuring on or around 18 Zura 13480, which is year -5239 AR...

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica blinks, almost instinctively beginning to do the math in her head.  "That's...  Well, it was definitely much, _much_ longer.  I'm quite confident we need not worry about security- at least, not of the living sort..."  She peers curiously into the room, taking the time to consider what she sees fairly carefully.  For only a moment, she directs her words to the constructs once more.  "Your last instructions were given thousands of years ago.  Is there an end point to them?"

"I don't know if those two will attack us, or indeed if they can make any choices at all, but they're talking about an event that happened some 10,000 years ago.  I wouldn't _completely_ disregard the threat of security, but it seems very likely to be mechanical if it still exists.  Henri, would you see if they'll interfere with going to that door?"  She points unobtrusively towards the door on the far wall, hoping to direct his efforts but not alert the constructs.

"_Wait!_ she whispers, suddenly urgently, grabbing Henri by the shoulder.  "They were off for _thousands of years,_ but only registered _126 days??_  The-" she visibly shivers, looking at the automatons wide-eyed.  

"The first wave of colonists came here.  I'm _sure_ of it."

----------


## farothel

"How long have you been switched on now," Laurelata asked.  She had heard Jessica speak, but she first wanted as much information as they could get.  And if they were in some sort of trap, it was too late anyway, but the information they got here could be very important.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri listens silently before nodding resolutely. He then walks to the next door deliberately and then tries to open it, keeping his axe in hand to defend himself...

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz stands vigilant as the clockwork men speak with Jessica and Laurelata in Azlanti.  She isn't really paying attention, when she suddenly realize she is following the conversation!  Either through those endless hours where those pedantic statues droned on and on or Jessica's constant talking to everyone and everthing about whatever, Taz seemed to have picked up enough Azlanti to follow along. 

"Are there more... trespassers not us? Err... other than us?"  Taz's pronounciation left much to be desired and her grammar needed work, but she managed to inject her own thoughts into the conversation.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"How have you managed to stay well.... in working condition? Also, is anyone currently in charge here?" Hewitt decides to join the interrogation.

----------


## u-b

*"Our last instructions..."* then the other construct stands up from its work *"You are not authorized to ask questions. You are trespassers and must leave the facility."* but the first construct then makes what seems to Taz like an important correction... *"All trespassers must leave the facility."* It seems the things are getting a bit tense here. Would you want to push it?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Henri listens silently before nodding resolutely. He then walks to the next door deliberately and then tries to open it, keeping his axe in hand to defend himself...


From the next doorway Henri looks back as he opens the door, ignoring the protestations of the clockwork humanoids...

----------


## farothel

"You're last instructions date from almost 10000 years ago," Laurelata said, trying to keep them occupied, "everybody that ever worked here is dead.  We might actually be descendants of those people."

----------


## u-b

Henri opens the door into what seems to be a dark chamber, mostly featureless except for a large ring of an unusual-looking metal embedded in the floor. Henri goes not get to examine the ring more closely as this is the time he gets punched in the breastplate with considerable force. The other clockwork also stands up and seems ready to defend itself from any aggression.

*Spoiler*
Show


Clockwork humanoid vs Henri: (1d20+6)[16] (1d4+6)[8]

*=> Party*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* 26/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack

"*Alright, that's enough,*" grunts Henri as his armor stops the attack from the construct-man. "*Boring conversation anyway...*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Power attack and then attack: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*9*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*17*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*13*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*39*] critical strike damage.

AoO if applicable: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*9*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*9*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*13*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*43*] critical strike damage.

----------


## farothel

_'That's so unexpected,'_ Laurelata said as she whipped out her rapier, moved in and tried to poke the automaton in a spot where it would shut down.  She also tried to see if they had a way to 'switch them off' as they said.

*Spoiler: OOC Laurelate round 1*
Show


draw rapier and 5ft step to move in.  Then attack (1d20+5)[*8*] the automaton in front of me for damage ((1d6+3)[*6*]) (I don't know if they are susceptible to it, but if they are: sneak attack (2d6)[*6*]
looking for a way to shut them down: craft (clockwork) (1d20+7)[*24*] or perception: (1d20+9)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica focuses through her divine bond, and reaches out to the thread connecting her to Lightburn.  "If you can get on the table, I can bless your efforts," she speaks- without opening her eyes.  The eidolon feels a gentle pulse of the divine as Jessica calls upon her connection to Shelyn.

_Lightburn gains Touch of Good: +1 to most d20 rolls_
*Spoiler: Jessica, round 1*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 1, *Will* 5, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Glaive*  +3 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +3/+2 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
*Supernatural Abilities:*
 Augery 2/2 (weekly)
 Inner beauty: 1/1
 Alter self: 1/1
 Channel energy: 5/8, 2d6
*Caravan Bond:* All allies, including Lightburn
  -Touch of good: 4/5
  -Bit of Luck: 3/5 
*Consumables:*
 Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
*Spells:*
 Bless: 1/1
 Protection from Evil: 1/1
 Unprepared slots: 1

Use Touch of Good on Lightburn.  We're close enough I don't need to use the caravan bond, but I want to start writing that because it's the only thing I really get for not having armor- so it's kind of important. XD

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Reaching inward, Taz grasps her power source.  Whatever strength she could grab it worth before, she could feel herself holding onto it more tightly.  The power surged through her... and it _hurt_.  It felt like standing in rushing river, but her very being was in danger of being swept away.  Whatever force kept her mortal coil solidified was in danger of giving out.  Part of her knew she could grasp on more tightly, it would hurt more - so much more - but she could draw more power if she needed.  

She could feel her hair and clothes getting wet and water dripped off of her as she stepped forward after Laurelata.  With a contained shout through clenched teeth, she launched a blast past the other woman and at the far automata.  The power behind the shot nealy threw her off balance, as it was so much more forceful that anything she had experienced yet.  

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 1*
Show

Free: take (and store) one point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist. 
Move: to where Laurelata was
Standard: water blast on the far clockwork man (through cover likely)
Attack: (1d20+6)[*21*] 
Damage: (2d6+9)[*18*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 23, *Init* 2, *HP* 33/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Lightburn nods and jumps in to attack following the suggestion given by Jessica. Hewitt decides to not waste the little magic he has left yet and just observes. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bite : (1d20+4)[*18*] Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Henri swings his greataxe around, hitting the desk, the shelf, and not much else. Laurelata cannot see a visible switch anywhere on the clockwork hunamoid. The closest thing she can see is a rectangular plate held in place with four screws that seen to have no other purpose than to be unscrewed. You would be screwed trying to get it unscrewed in the circumstances. Laurelata tries to stab it, but she spent too much attention on hitting this rectangular plate and forgot to take in the account that a telegraphed attack would be too easy to defend against, which the clockwork hunamoid easily does. Jessica stands in the back, aiding the others however she can. Tazmara gets herself and the surroundings noticiably wet and blasts a hole in the chest of the _far_ clockwork hunamoid. This reveals quite a lot of internal structure and gears and such, but so far something in it is still working. Lightburn gets in, jumps on the table, avoiding incoming attack, and makes an attempt to bite the nearest clockwork hunamoid. Biting the metal feels unlike biting some living thing, but at least the metal bends, so it should be effective. The clockworks attack, but only the western one is able to actually hit Lightburn in the chest, breaking a rib, it seems, as it hurts quite a lot. The eastern one again hits Henri's armor.

*Spoiler*
Show


Slam: (1d20+6)[12] for (1d4+6)[8] AoO Lightburn
Slam: (1d20+6)[18] for (1d4+6)[8] Lightburn
Slam: (1d20+6)[12] for (1d4+6)[9] Henri

*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

When Taz blew off the plate, Laurelata noticed the clockwork inside.  So she stabbed at that, trying to get her rapier into the cogs to block them and hopefully doing a lot of damage.

*Spoiler: OOC Laurelate round 2*
Show


Attack: (1d20+5)[*17*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Henri, I'm with you!" Jessica calls, channeling her divine power into the conduit between them. 

_Henri gains Touch of Good: +1 to most d20 rolls_
*Spoiler: Jessica, round 1*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 1, *Will* 5, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Glaive*  +3 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +3/+2 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
*Supernatural Abilities:*
 Augery 2/2 (weekly)
 Inner beauty: 1/1
 Alter self: 1/1
 Channel energy: 5/8, 2d6
*Caravan Bond:* All allies, including Lightburn
  -Touch of good: 3/5
  -Bit of Luck: 3/5 
*Consumables:*
 Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
*Spells:*
 Bless: 1/1
 Protection from Evil: 1/1
 Unprepared slots: 1

Use touch of good on Henri

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* 26/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack
Touch of Good

Henri's nod is the only recognition he affords to Jessica, though he seems intent to use her blessing to good effect...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Power attack and then attack: Greataxe (1d20+6)[*12*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*10*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*19*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*28*] critical strike damage.

AoO if applicable: Greataxe (1d20+6)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*8*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*14*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*38*] critical strike damage.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Lightburn is hurt but keep on going. "*I wont fail.*" Lightburn claims trying to shrug off the damage and keeping fighting. He goes to attack the automaton that hurt him. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bite attack (1d20+4)[*11*] Damage : (1d6+2)[*3*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Maintaining her hold on the power source becomes easier, but the feeling is still quite intense for Tazmara.  The physiological consequences, mostly a wetting of everything on her, remain strong.  As a puddle begins to pull at her feet, she launches another powerful blast at the closer autonoma.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 2*
Show

Free: maintain point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist. 
Standard: water blast on the closer clockwork man (through cover likely)
Attack: (1d20+6)[*19*] (cover not included) 
Damage: (2d6+9)[*18*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 23, *Init* 2, *HP* 33/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## u-b

Laurelata stabs the nearest clockwork humanoid for *5* damage. Jessica blesses Henri's attack, which goes wide anyway. Lightburn's attack goes wide too. A powerful stream of water blasts past Laurelata, past two clockwork humanoids, past Henri, and into the eastern wall. The clockwork humanoids fight back. The eastern fumbles on wet floor and comes nowhere close to hitting Henri. The western does much better. It hits Laurelata in the chest. Hard. Having taken *9* damage, Laurelata doubts she would be able to do any fighting after another hit like this.

*Spoiler*
Show

Slam: (1d20+6)[23] for (1d4+6)[9]
Slam: (1d20+6)[7] for (1d4+6)[9]

*I see that neither Hewitt nor Lightburn have been updated when the party hit level 3.
I would like them updated some time before Spring.*

*=> Party*

----------


## Farmerbink

"Shelyn, protect us!" Raising her symbol high, Jessica calls down a pulse of warm, healing energy

*Spoiler: Jessica, round 3*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 1, *Will* 5, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Glaive*  +3 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +3/+2 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
*Supernatural Abilities:*
 Augery 2/2 (weekly)
 Inner beauty: 1/1
 Alter self: 1/1
 Channel energy: 4/8, 2d6
*Caravan Bond:* All allies, including Lightburn
  -Touch of good: 3/5
  -Bit of Luck: 3/5 
*Consumables:*
 Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
*Spells:*
 Bless: 1/1
 Protection from Evil: 1/1
 Unprepared slots: 1

Channel energy for (2d6)[*6*] HP to everyone but the machines

----------


## farothel

Laurelata screamed when she was hit, but she quickly regained her senses when Jessica's healing energy revitalised her.  Going at it again, she tried to hit the construct again.

*Spoiler: OOC Laurelate round 3*
Show


Attack: (1d20+5)[*6*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*8*]

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/15, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* 26/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack
Touch of Good

With a grunt of frustration Henri swings his two-handed axe again, trying to connect with the water-slick constructs.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Power attack and then attack: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*12*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*19*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*18*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*37*] critical strike damage.

AoO if applicable: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*9*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*19*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*20*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*39*] critical strike damage.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt stays back still wanting to keep the last of his magic. Lightburn in the meantime keeps fighting the automatons with fierce determination.  




> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Slam: (1d20+6)[23] for (1d4+6)[9]
> Slam: (1d20+6)[7] for (1d4+6)[9]
> 
> *I see that neither Hewitt nor Lightburn have been updated when the party hit level 3.
> I would like them updated some time before Spring.*
> 
> *=> Party*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attack (bite): (1d20+4)[*6*] Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*]

I have the changes up in private, I am just waiting till the end of in game day to update the changes.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The pain subsists and, from her frustration at missing her target, Taz emits a half-growl, half-scream through her clenched teeth. "RRRROAAAAAAWWWWWW," she fires another blast and gains a bit more control of the feelings, "WWWLLLllll...."

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 3*
Show

Free: maintain point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist. 
Standard: water blast on the closer clockwork man (through cover likely)
Attack: (1d20+6)[*19*] (cover not included) 
Damage: (2d6+9)[*14*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 23, *Init* 2, *HP* 33/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## u-b

Jessica heals the wounded companions, which seems to be a good move _as_ everyone fumbles, misses or just gets their attack narrowly dodged resulting basically in the same thing, which is getting a prolonged one-sided fight. The other side does not seem to be made to cause excessive amounts of damage however, even if it manages to hit more or less consistently. Henri gets punched in the shoulder for *7* damage, but at this rate is not in danger of dying anytime soon. Laurelata has more success defending herself, though to be sure the clockwork was somewhat distracted by Lightburn.

*Spoiler*
Show

Slam: (1d20+6)[18] for (1d4+6)[7]
Slam: (1d20+6)[8] for (1d4+6)[8]

*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

"Stand still and die already," Laurelata shouted as she tried to destroy the automaton.

*Spoiler: OOC Laurelate round 4*
Show


Attack: (1d20+5)[*18*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*5*]

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/15, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The intensity of the source back under her control, Taz breathes heavily before firing another shot past Laurelata and at the second clockwork man.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 4*
Show

Posting quickly while I have a minute to preempt holding the game up in a few days. 

Free: maintain point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist. 
Standard: water blast on the further clockwork man (through cover likely)
Attack: (1d20+6)[*16*] (cover not included) 
Damage: (2d6+9)[*17*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 23, *Init* 2, *HP* 33/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* 19/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack

"*Damn it...*" growls Henri as he tries, yet again, to connect with his two-handed axe...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Power attack and then attack: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*19*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*20*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*22*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*41*] critical strike damage.

AoO if applicable: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*21*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*17*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*22*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*37*] critical strike damage.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Lightburn keeps trying his best to keep the automatons busy. He roars as he opens his maw to shred one of them apart.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bite: (1d20+4)[*14*] Damage (1d6+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata gets the nearest clockwork pierced through the torso. The rapier does not penetrate too deep, but there is a satisfying grinding sound, so that should be some good. Tazmara blasts another jet of hyper-accelerated water past everyone. The good thing was it hit neither Laurelata nor Henri. The bad thing was it did not hit the clockworks. The eastern wall seems to suffer again, gaining more pits, but who cares... Not Henri, for sure. The half-orc finally does away with the new tradition of every serious attack missing and hits the eastern clockwork man across the chest, cutting it deep all the way and scattering the gears across the floor from the body that seems finally unable to function. Lightburn keeps attacking the other one, but the target defends. The clockwork man tries to punch Laurelata in the face, but the elf only had to lean back a little for the blow to pass by.

*Spoiler*
Show

Slam: (1d20+6)[9] for (1d4+6)[10]

*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

With the target still not destroyed, Laurelata attacked again, trying to get the one cog that would destroy the whole.

*Spoiler: OOC Laurelate round 5*
Show


Attack: (1d20+5)[*19*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*9*]

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/15, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 5, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* 19/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack

"*That's better!*" Henri says with a smirk before he slashes at the remaining construct.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Power attack and then attack: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*10*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*6*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*17*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*40*] critical strike damage.

AoO if applicable: Greataxe (1d20+5)[*9*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*21*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*20*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*42*] critical strike damage.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"Just one more, guys!" Hewitt cheered from behind. Lightburn kept on fighting and ganging up on the last enemy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bite: (1d20+4)[*8*]
Damage (1d6+2)[*7*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

With the first one fallen, Taz gets a blast of optimism, "nice... hit, Hen.. ri!"  Her speaking is still a bit strained and she scowls when his next attack goes wide, but she launches a blast at the space the clockwork man shifted into. 

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 5*
Show

Free: maintain point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist. 
Standard: water blast on the remaining clockwork man (through cover likely)
Attack: (1d20+6)[*21*] (cover not included) 
Damage: (2d6+9)[*20*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 23, *Init* 2, *HP* 33/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## u-b

Laurelata makes a _good_ stab for once, bending a couple gears inside the clockwork man's torso and seemingly paralyzing an arm. Henri makes a swing from another side, but the target seems wary enough of that axe after whai it just did, so ducks and evades. Lightburn's jaws close up on a point in the air and then, just as the clockwork man was raising up after ducking, a super-speed jet of water comes in, comes _in_, and lots of gears come _out_. Henri barely manages to raise an elbow in time to prevent getting a face-full of parts. He gets all wet though. The two clockwork men are on the floor, gutted and perfectly still.

----------


## farothel

"Now that was interesting," Laurelata said as she went through the gears to see how they were build and to see if there was something interesting they might be able to use, maybe to make something that could watch out at night.  That way they could use less guards if they had some sort of clockwork guard.

----------


## u-b

Laurelata looks at the damaged duo. The one Tazmara splattered is clearly beyond repair. There is an intact head and two intact legs, but everything else is a total write-off. The one finished by Henri seems to fare better. You guess it would be possible to fix it, with a proper clockwork team in a proper clockwork lab in, like, a matter of months. Failing that, you have two arms, two legs and a head. The most promising parts are the heads. Laurelata is not sure whether they were the seats of consciousness, but they clearly have sensory gear, so maybe you could try to use that.

*Spoiler*
Show

Know (arcana or engineering) 20 to say where they had the equivalent of their brains.
Craft (clockwork) 20 to make a head work (either as motion detector or as a complete construct, depending on the above). The same at +2 to do it on another head if the first one is a success. Each attempt takes a day and you can try more than once. There are limits of how many attempts you can make though: the heads have (1d10)[*3*] and (1d10)[*6*] hit points respectively and a failed attempt does 1d4-1 damage to the head.
Your call on how you want to use arms and legs. They have similar hit points and clearly no cognitive ability.

----------


## farothel

"I might be able to get one of the heads working again, Laurelata said, "although I probably need the workshop here.  It might be interesting to have one on a guard tower at the village as a night guard, programmed to sound the alarm if something come around.  But it will be a long term project.  I think we best let these here for now and continue exploring.  We have to come back this way anyway and we can still take them with us then without having to carry them all the time."

----------


## Farmerbink

"What a bizarre development," Jessica comments.  "Were they even truly self-aware, or just... content to repeat some series of instructions forever?"  She wonders at the fallen machines, her thoughts interrupted by Laurelata's commentary.  "Oh, really?  That...  uh... I _think_ that would be good?"  She considers the constructs for a time, trying to make sense of the visible parts.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Know arcana? (1d20+5)[*14*]


As Laurelata does likewise, and Henri keeps guard, Jessica's curiosity turns sour.  "I didn't really expect for any of these parts to make sense to me, so I shouldn't be disappointed," she murmurs.  "Still, I can't help but feel like these could provide a wealth of information, if only we can figure out how to get at it...."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a definitive motion Henri begins to shake off the water soaking his form, apparently not too bothered but also not wanting to squeak around as he walks. He dumps out both boots, one at a time, as the others inspect the fallen constructs before setting his attention back to the next door...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception (1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

After hearing Laurelata´s plan, Hewitt decides that he needs to assist on the subject matter too. "This sounds like a job for me, our magical expert. Lets see if I can help bring light on the subject. I will even use my last spell to help our goal."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting Identify:
Know. Arcana roll: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Spellcraft roll: (1d20+16)[*22*]

----------


## farothel

Laurelata looked on as Hewitt checked out the magical stuff.  While she wasn't a mage, not by a long shot, she had some interest in magic and knew a few small tricks.  And she hoped she could be able to at least partially rebuild some of them, so any information was good.

----------


## u-b

The door leading north from the eastern part of this room is closed, but does not appear to be trapped. The constructs... well, you don't _know_ much about them, but Hewitt is able to make some sense about the magics involved. It seems the constructs were not purely mechanical. _Mostly_ mechanical, but not totally so. Hewitt _thinks_ those and now broken _things_ placed deep in the torsos behind thick removable covers were the seats of consciousness of those constructs. He thinks so because the heads seem not up to the task. Still, heads are, too, not purely mechanical and seem like they can do some processing too. Weak one though. Hewitt would speculate that the constructs would remain somewhat functional without the things in the torsos... mindless or such, but capable of _something_. And those things in the torsos might even have been optional. If so, this is good news, because a sensor as a mostly mindless programmable creature should be much more capable than a sensor utilized raw. Oh, and the limbs are totally dumb. Pure mechanical function. Hewitt is much more sure of that than of anything else.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

hewitt tries his best to explain himself to Laurelata about what he could analyze and deduct of the automatons. "I hope this information helps you out on the construction of such beings. If you want, I would gladly assist in the creation of such beings." Hewitt replies trying to offer as much assistance as possible.

----------


## farothel

"Sure, but that's going to be a long term project," Laurelata said, "let's get back to exploring.  Maybe we get really lucky and find manuals for these things.  That would help a lot.  Anything up there, Henri?"

She left the parts where they were for now as they were too heavy to lug around and they had to get back this way anyway, so they could pick them up then.  She moved to the door Henri had been looking at.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica eyes Henri a bit warily.  As Laurelata approaches the closed door, she speaks up.  "Hold, just a moment please.  I've still got access to much of Shelyn's power for today, so it seems prudent to use it."  Smiling warmly, she conjures another comforting pulse of energy, happy to see some of her allies' injuries lessen.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This is my 5th of 8 for today, leaving 3 more.

(2d6)[*4*] HP to everyone

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri smiles at the now-familiar feeling of healing flowing through him, nodding gratefully at Jessica. He shrugs at the questions and moves forward to deliberately open the door and see what is on the other side...

----------


## u-b

Henri opens the door. Behind it is a single dark and featureless chamber with a large and unusual-looking metal circle embedded into the floor. It seems... not quite decorated as the ornamentation seems more like schematic or algorithm... at least it seems to be annotated to some extent, in Azlanti.

*Spoiler: If you spend some time to read it*
Show

The thing seems to be a test rig for the constructs created or serviced here. The text briefly describes, without explaining, how to use the thing to achieve this and that, but mostly diagnostics. The thing you _can_ immediately make sense of is "detect magic" mode, where everything placed inside the circle shines, to everyone, as if it was under effect of the spell. There are more modes of operation, but you'll have to spend even more time here, fiddling with some actual construct to really understand how they work.

----------


## farothel

"I really start thinking of claiming this place," Laurelata said, "there's a lot of interesting stuff here.  So what more do we have."
She looks closer at the construct.  She's not going to spend hours looking at things, but some time to figure out the main stuff the things does.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica immediately starts approaching the written notes.  Listening to Laurelata on her way, she chuckles.  "I don't know.  Though the inhabitants have long-since passed on, it seems we'll have to fight for it, regardless."

As she's given a few moments to read the notes, she quickly discovers them to be instructional in nature.  "Interesting...  If I- wait, everyone back away for a moment.  It occurs to me that even following the rules could be more dangerous than it... _should._"  She gives her allies a moment to get a few paces clearance, before turning her attention back to the ring.  

"I _think_ this will make any magical items inside the circle appear as such- even to people who usually can't use the spell or see the auras...."  She carefully places a small potion from her pack in the ring, and aligns the knobs according to the writings.

"If I understand it right, there's a.... well, we don't precisely have a word for this in common, but it's a word that roughly means "finding out what's wrong."  It applies to.... complicated things- machines, like those figures in the last room.  You could put them here and it would tell you why it wasn't working right.  Of course, _now_ it would probably say 'because you smashed it all up,' but if it was... not horribly broken, it might provide useful information."  As she tinkers, she quickly finds the discovery to be quite invigorating.  "We aren't really in a hurry, are we?  Let's see what it says, anyway!"  *Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Assuming the party doesn't object, Jessica will go ahead and take the biggest portion of the destroyed constructs and place it in the circle, attempting to use the ring's diagnostic settings.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt adds "I really want to know what happened here. There is so much history waiting to be unvelied here. I just wish there were some records from the creators of this place. Anything that could help piece together the past of this advanced civilization." Hewiit decides to observe to Jesssica´s actions wondering if this will actually work.

----------


## u-b

You set the metal ring on the floor to detect magic and place a potion inside. It shines as it should, and then continues to shine until you remove it from the circle. Those of you without magical ability now have first-hand experience of what an aura looms like, whatever good that experience might be. Then you set it to construct diagnostics mode and use it on an effectively destroyed construct. In fact, there are more than one mode, so you cycle them all. By the end of this you have the following info:
1. It is a clockwork servant, a generic humanoid model, sapient, S/N SS13454-121.
2. It is currently non-operational. The malfinctioning parts are: <a rather long list>.
3. To repair it, replacing the following parts is recommended: <one part number> (you scratch your heads on this, then decide this must be the whole torso assembly).
4. The service manual for this model should be at shelf location 4.7 at this facility (you check the shelf in the next room, where there _is_ such a number, but at the specified location there's nothing but dust).

*Spoiler*
Show

If you want more specific info, roll something apropriate (like engineering or clockwork) vs DC 10 to get it.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica looks up from the empty shelf with an unreadable expression.  "I...  I don't know what to say!" she admits, with something like excitement.  "I honestly didn't even expect to find this shelf, though perhaps I should have.  It seems obvious the...  creators here were meticulously detailed in their efforts- including the storage of instructions."  She glances longingly at the ruined construct.  "Just fascinating," she finally murmurs.

Content that there isn't more _she_ can learn from the situation, she looks to her companions.  "Any other ideas, or should we press on?  I'm still pretty convinced we'll find _some_ sign of the first wave further in.  There's just no better explanation for that bit about '126 days ago.'"

----------


## farothel

Laurelata was quite impressed with the machine and tried to figure out some more information.  It was very interesting and if she ever wanted to make these kinds of automatons herself, she would need a machine like this.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


craft(clockwork): (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata fiddles with the controls, tunes the readings... well, it does turns out that building these machines is quite easy, whatever good does this knowledge give you: you just take a few parts with the specified part numbers, assemble them together just as described in a certain part of the nonexistent manual, and presto! Having no contracts with relevant suppliers, Laurelata dives deeper. The circle readily displays that any of those part numbers can be assembled from a number of other part numbers, also according to the same manual. She learns that some spells must be cast to make this thing work - the parts can be ordered with them pre-cast or thay can be cast on-site. Laurelata dives deeper again. And again. Well, it ends with part numbers. Nowhere it says how to produce the smallest parts. All that she gets are references to documentation. Laurelata spends an hour diving through this and gets much better understanding of now the heads work (she's mostly interested in the heads how that she knows the information is incomplete), what are their most common malfunction modes and stuff like that.

*Spoiler*
Show

+2 to work with those heads. The spells mentioned are geas/quest, make whole and foxs cunning (the later being optional).

You can roll spellcraft or arcana 15 to see if you have other ideas.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri watches the proceedings patiently but keeps an eye and ear out for signs of threats throughout the hour-long investigation of the strange circle.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt also decides to watch everything with Lightburn. "This is very fascinating. I kind of wonder what other marvelous things they were capable creating." Lightburn nods in agreement.

----------


## farothel

"True," Laurelata said, turning away from the circle, "but I think we might better continue our investigation of the building.  This we can come back to easily and maybe we find some manuals or other interesting things that can help us later."
She won't continue the investigation of the circle for now, but having made some notes, she will continue after they inspected the rest of the building.

----------


## u-b

You proceed to the stairs, which, in fact, turn out to be a ramps, and rather steep ones. Lightburn quietly warns you about a fishman ahead. You prepare for combat and advance with care. You do not see any fishman, but then a shadow appears on the floor and a fishman casting that shadow reaches down from above with a glaive to chop at the head of whoever is in the lead...

*Spoiler*
Show


I am not sure who is in the lead, so go ahead and choose the victim. He will be in AW18.

Fishman init: (1d20+6)[23]
Party leader init: (1d20)[5] (+X)

Fishman glaive: (1d20+11)[27] for (1d10+7)[16] (incl. higher ground; vs full armor, but will hit anyway)

The fisherman has lover body covered: +4 cover vs reach weapons, +8 cover vs non-reach weapons, +2 cover vs projectiles. You can fight on these terms, retreat, move forward while provoking AoOs, duck down out of reach (halves your speed and requires a withdraw maneuver to do safely), attack his weapon or invent something else. The guy seems competent enough and his glaive is very well made. The slope is _not_ difficult terrain, you cannot run upwards, but can otherwise move normally.

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* 7/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack

"*Gah! Back down!*" groans Henri as the creature's glaive cuts deep and his wounds threaten to overwhelm him. "*If we can talk him down, do it, but I need healing before I try to charge past his guard!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Henri is (suddenly) in single digits. Would like to retreat back down, using a withdraw action to duck down out of reach. He needs healing before charging up through an enemy guarding with a reach weapon...

----------


## farothel

Laurelata fired an arrow at the guy to cover Henri's retreat and also to make the critter think about other things than taking out Henri.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show



shoot: (1d20+5)[*10*] (cover not taken into account in the roll, will normally be done in the AC if I'm not mistaken)
damage: (1d8+1)[*3*] (and (2d6)[*9*] extra damage if the target is evil)

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/18, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## u-b

Laurelata shoots "somewhere that way" and everyone retreats back to the ground floor. You are not pursued. From where you are, you do not see the fishman. You also no longer see his glaive. Everything seems to be rather quiet as Henri continues to drip more blood on the floor.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt wonders about how and if they should proceed. "It seems like there is going to be more resistance up ahead. I just hope we have enough resources. I am out of my strongest magic."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz stares up the steps, bracing herself to fire when the creature charges.  When no pursuit comes, she drops her guard.  "That is a challenging ambush... Hewitt - could you summon a creature to take the hit?"

----------


## Farmerbink

"Here, Henri.  Let me help," Jessica murmurs as she approaches her injured companion.  Scowling, she calls upon another blessing of Shelyn.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

converting protection from evil into CLW: (1d8+3)[*4*] HP.  Then channeling for *8* HP  Still 2 channels remaining.


"That would be fortunate if we can, Hewitt.  It would save precious healing, though I understand Lightburn would have to... uh... wait?  Somewhere else?"  Clearly, Jessica isn't quite clear on the details, but recalls their earlier conversations well enough.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* 19/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack

As his wounds seal up Henri looks better, though still not fully whole. With a glare he looks up the ramp towards his unseen attacker. "*Summons? Better than one of us taking a strike like that one...*" he growls unhappily.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Henri will hang tight, ready to defend anyone that gets attacked.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt nods. "Thanks for the assistance, Lightburn but we might need a distraction right about now. I´ll see if I can call you later back. Thanks for everything for the time being." Hewitt gently pats Lightburn in the forehead before dismissing it. "As for the creature, I suppose a wolf should suffice." Hewitt then uses his summon monster ability to call forth a celerstial wolf. "Go and attack the fishman awaiting ahead, please."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


If it manages to find and reach the fishman on its turn, here is the attack roll (bite) (1d20+2)[*6*]
Damage (1d6+1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

The wolf hurries forward, up the ramp, to the right and out of sight. You hear a thud, a short yelp, and then silence.

*Spoiler*
Show

If you want to follow, roll initiative. Rolls of 12+ get full round worth of actions, everybody else gets standard action this round.


*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

Laurelata had switched to her rapier and as soon as the wolf left, she followed, staying as close to the wall as possible to get up before their enemies could recover.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


move up following the wolf.
If I can get to an enemy: attack (1d20+5)[*11*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*6*] (if sneak attack applies: (2d6)[*6*]
If not, double move to get into close combat.

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/18, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## Farmerbink

"Hurry, _hurry!_" Jessica urges.  Following the summoned wolf and Laurelata up the ramp, she moves to engage with the fishman with perhaps surprising assertiveness.  

*Spoiler: Jessica, round 1*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 2/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond:* (5/5) All allies, currently not including Lightburn
Touch of good: 3/5
Bit of Luck: 3/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
Bless: 1/1
Protection from Evil: 0/1
Unprepared slots: 1

Move and attack seems the prudent play: 
(1d20+4)[*16*] glaive
(1d20+4)[*14*] crit confirmation (24)
(1d10+3)[*13*] damage
(2d10+6)[*14*] crit bonus damage

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1(?), Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* 19/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack

With a shrug Henri hustles up the ramp behind the wolf, intent on violence once he gets to the top...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I don't think Henri can get into melee range, but if he can, he will. Power Attack with Greataxe: (1d20+5)[*7*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*10*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*23*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*43*] critical strike damage

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz sprints up after everyone else and positions herself at the far side of the room ready to strike.

*Spoiler*
Show

Double move, stand away from agressors

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt stays in the back of the party for the moment especially in case te summon was dismissed and he needed to cast another one.

----------


## u-b

The fishman seemingly did not expect this kind of charge, but it still takes some time to get around to reach him, so by the time you do that he is ready to act once again. He makes a step back and to his left, puting himself against a bookshelf on one side and the outer wall on another. He swings the glaive at Henri and the best the half-orc manages is to get a glancing blow against his breastplate. The fishman seems less than happy by that.

*Spoiler*
Show


Fishman glaive: (1d20+11)[17] for (1d10+7)[12]

Hewitt  is at the bottom of AV18.

*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

"Let's swarm it," Laurelata said as she moved closer cautiously and tried to stab the fishman.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


free action: 5ft step to AV19
attack (1d20+5)[*14*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*6*]

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/18, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* 19/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack

With a grim nod Henri moves forward, deliberately taking any attacks from the enemy so his allies can help him surround the attacker. He raises his axe high for an overhand strike!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Henri will move to *AT-19* (likely incurring an AoO) and Power Attack with his Greataxe: (1d20+5)[*11*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*7*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*17*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*38*] critical strike damage

----------


## SanguinePenguin

With a grunt, Taz draws in a bit more power and launches a powerful blast of water attempting to shove the fishman onto uncertain footing.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 2*
Show

Free: maintain point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Move: channel 
Standard: pushing infusion water blast on the fishman (attempt push to AT18)
Attack: (1d20+6)[*9*] (cover not included if needed)
Damage: (2d6+9)[*14*]
(if attack hits) bull rush: (1d20+8)[*14*] (cover not relevant)

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 23, *Init* 2, *HP* 33/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"Can anyone see if the summoned wolf is still there?" Hewitt requests as he waits to see if there is going to be the need for another summon.

----------


## u-b

Laurelata's attack _almost_ gets the fishman, but he dodges enough for the rapier to just glance off his scales. With the fishman's back to the wall and his near side covered, Henri decides to cut the fishman's possible retreat and cover the other side. He catches a nasty blow by the glaive for *11* damage and, berely holds himself together while swinging the axe, which results in a wide enough miss. A jet of water speeds past the combatants and hits the bookshelf. This causes some damage, but not to anyone involved, which might be good or bad depending on how you look at it. The fishman, locked into close combat, drops the glaive and attacks Henri with both claws and teeth, landing only the bite, but for a solid chunk of Henri's cheek, causing *7* damage and prompting an urgent reevaluation of the situation at hand.

*Spoiler*
Show

Fishman glaive AoO (1d20+11)[25] for (1d10+7)[11]
Claw (1d20+7)[8] for (1d4+2)[5]
Claw (1d20+7)[13] for (1d4+2)[3]
Bite (1d20+7)[19] for (1d6+2)[7]

Henri is at AT19. Laurelata is at AV19, the others don't really move.

*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

Trying to distract the critter from Henri, Laurelata attacked again.
"Try to get to the other side," she shouted to the others, "so it has to split its attention."

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


move action: speak
attack (1d20+5)[*19*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*8*]

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/18, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* 1/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe* +5 (1d12+12, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack

With gritted teeth Henri grunts, "*Healing, please!*" as he waits for a chance to strike at the enemy. Once any healing is delivered he swings his axe and then steps back, out of melee.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Delay turn until Jessica (hopefully) delivers some healing, somehow.

Then he uses Power Attack with his Greataxe: (1d20+5)[*16*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*23*] (20/x3), (1d12+12)[*13*] slashing damage, (2d12+24)[*43*] critical strike damage.

Finally, 5-ft step to *AS20*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica dutifully calls upon shelyn once more to heal everyone but the nearby fishman.

*Spoiler: Jessica, round 2*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 1/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond:* (5/5) All allies, currently not including Lightburn
Touch of good: 3/5
Bit of Luck: 3/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
Bless: 1/1
Protection from Evil: 0/1
Unprepared slots: 1

(2d6)[*6*] HP

----------


## SanguinePenguin

With the fishman's polearm discarded, Taz moves forward toward the fray and launches another jet of water at the fishman from a better angle.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 3*
Show

Free: maintain point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Move: to AV20
Standard: water blast on the fishman 
Attack: (1d20+6)[*7*]
Damage: (2d6+9)[*16*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 23, *Init* 2, *HP* 33/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## u-b

Laurelata stabs the fishman in the chest for *8* damage. Henri also hits, but is too busy breaking the contact and so the wound caused by a mighty swing is long, but not too deep, for "only" *13* damage. Jessica channels in *6* healing, but if things go at current rate, that seems nowhere close to enough. Taz repositions herself and blasts another powerful jet of water straight at the bookshelf. The fishman picks up the glaive to swing it at Henri...

*Spoiler*
Show

Laurelata can make an AoO, which normally would not be enough, and then...

Fishman glaive: (1d20+10)[23] for (1d10+7)[16]

Ouch. Henri out.



*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

Clearly her distraction hadn't worked, although she did try to take it out, by trying to stab it when it picked up its weapon and then again.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


AoO: (1d20+5)[*9*] for damge: (1d6+3)[*5*]
attack (1d20+5)[*9*] for damge: (1d6+3)[*5*]

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/18, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* -10/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Prone and dying

Henri collapses from his wounds, bleeding on the floor.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

To stabilize (DC 10 Constitution Check with a penalty = to negative HPs): (1d20-7)[*-2*]

Edit: failed, so he lost another HP and is at -10 HPs. Five rounds from death...

----------


## SanguinePenguin

After the fishman picks up the glaive and drops Henri, Taz clenches her teeth in anger.  The creature branishes the glaive at her in an aggressive fashion.  Not wanting to get hit, she considers jumping back, but instead dashes forward firing a shot when just inches from the fishman. 

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 4*
Show

Free: maintain point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
5 ft step to AU19
Standard: water blast on the fishman 
Attack: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Damage: (2d6+9)[*13*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 23, *Init* 2, *HP* 33/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt makes a new summon to assist his companions. Once again summons a celestial wolf and asks it to move forward and attack the fishman ahead. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bite: (1d20+2)[*16*] Damage: (1d6+1)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata did not quite expect the fishman to pick up the glaive again just after he dropped it, so she was not prepared to seize the opportunity, and when that glaive is _used_ for good effect, she finds herself even less prepared be the only melee person to face that opponent, waving her rapier somewhere his way, with the effect of achieving nothing... but then Tazmara joins in and blasts a hole in the fishman's side for *13* damage, the thinly dilluted blood and dispersed parts of intestines splattering everywhere... the fishman gets a bite of her, for *4* damage, dealing not nearly as much as he got. Then even more reinforcements appear - a wolf, and bithing solid chunk of fishman's leg, for *6* damage, and you start to see some shadow of doubt... not so much on your opponent's "face", but by his stance and such. He drops the glaive again, and goes all-in against Tazmara... he deals *6* and *10* and *3*, clawing and biting the dwarf, like, all over... and then you are washed by a wave of healing energy, for *8* - not quite keeping with the rate of damage you are suffering, but clearly much better than nothing, and sort of giving you hope...

*Spoiler*
Show

Bite AoO (1d20+7)[15] for (1d6+2)[4]
Claw (1d20+7)[18] for (1d4+2)[6]
Claw (1d20+7)[27] for (1d4+2)[4]
Crit (1d20+7)[24] for (1d4+2)[6]
Bite (1d20+7)[15] for (1d6+2)[3]

Channel (2d6)[8] *(I'm spending one for Jessica)*



*=> Party (but Henri is still out)*

----------


## farothel

This was clearly not going well, but now it would be difficult to withdraw.  Feeling the healing energy, Laurelata knew Henri would be okay, so she could concentrate on getting this enemy out of the way.

*Spoiler: OOC round 4*
Show


attack (1d20+5)[*20*] for damge: (1d6+3)[*8*]

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/18, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## Farmerbink

"Finish him quickly!" Jessica calls urgently.  For the first time in her adult life, she can feel that her connection with Shelyn has been tapped- she's simply not capable of drawing further upon the pure energy of her goddess' power.  Instead, she considers the morning's meditation and abandons her last prepared spell.  "Henri, we need you!!" she comments, almost frantically, as she converts a blessing into pure holy energy.

*Spoiler: Jessica, round 4*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 0/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond:* (5/5) All allies, currently not including Lightburn
Touch of good: 3/5
Bit of Luck: 3/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
Bless: 0/1
Protection from Evil: 0/1
Unprepared slots: 1

converting bless to CLW: (1d8+3)[*4*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 5, Henri's Status*
Show

*Henri*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1 (+2 in Jungle), *HP* 2/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* None

With a grunt Henri's eyes open. He looks up from the floor, realizes the danger he's (still) in, and rolls away from the enemy before trying to get back to his feet!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Crawling away (which incurs an AoO...his AC will be at 14 while prone...) to *AR21*. If he makes it there without being dropped again he will stand.




> *Crawling*
> You can crawl 5 feet as a move action. Crawling incurs attacks of opportunity from any attackers who threaten you at any point of your crawl. A crawling character is considered prone and must take a move action to stand up, provoking an attack of opportunity.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Reeling from her nascent injuries, Taz jumps back and fires another powerful blast at the fishman.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 5*
Show

Free: maintain point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
5 ft step to AU20
Standard: water blast on the fishman 
Attack: (1d20+6)[*17*]
Damage: (2d6+9)[*20*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 23, *Init* 2, *HP* 18/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## u-b

Your coordinated efforts finally get the fishman - a nice little hole in the chest and then said chest is literally blown apart by a super-speed jet of water. Both Laurelata and the wolf are splattered with what came out of the fishman. The wolf, actually, does not seem to mind, making a few more bites and chews if not stopped. The question is, what you do next...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Narrowly avoiding the gore splatter from where he stands, Henri gasps in obvious pain at his wounds. With a nod of thanks to Jessica he stows his axe and looks around. "*Is there anything more here planning to gut us?*" he asks quietly, the question partially rhetorical and partially serious, as he doesn't trust the unfamiliar magic/tech around them. "*We need to find a safe place to rest and stop. I can't take any more...*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception: Take 20 for a *29* or (1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica is visibly relieved when their foe falls.  As she hurries to Henri's side, and helps him rise, she nods and finds her own voice- a more flustered display than any have yet seen from her, even when she nearly died herself.  "I couldn't agree more.  Really, I must insist we find a way to rest.  If I have a few minutes, I can call upon Shelyn's power only one last time today- and not for anything extravagant.  We'll be well protected from the elements in here, and at least as defensible as anywhere else we've slept in weeks."

----------


## farothel

"Not a bad idea," Laurelata said, while checking if the fishman had anything interesting, "Let's finish our recon of this floor and then set-up camp to the side where we can't be taken from behind."

She would head to the double doors and listen to hear if there was movement behind them.  She would also check them for traps.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception on the door to hear: (1d20+9)[*17*]
perception for traps: (1d20+11)[*19*]
disable device if traps: (1d20+10)[*25*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt finally reunites with the party. "Agreed. I am almost tapped out myself. And basic magic and a couple more summons aint going to make it far...." Hewitt actually complains outloud.

----------


## u-b

Nothing animate seems to be active on this floor. Henri suspects the upper level is _not_ empty, but cannot provide much in the way of details as the sounds are not very loud. The doors leading to the central room seem neither locked not trapped and even out of it there is a lot of stuff, including full shelves of books, but that would require time to sort out...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri looks behind him, notes the lack of sound from that way, and walks around to check and find the dead end. He returns a moment later and gestures at the pair of doors. "*I'll listen, but if it sounds bad someone else needs to open it...or block it,*" he says as he leans down to listen.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception (1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

There still seems to be no sound coming from behind the double doors.

----------


## farothel

"I'll go first," Laurelata said.  As soon as everybody was ready, she opened the doors and looked in without going into the room.

----------


## u-b

The sight beyond the doors is somewhat unexpected as things go, but Laurelata probably did not have _precise_ expectations, so... 

Along the perimeterof this room is an octagonal walkway illuminated by a soft, pervasive light. The only major, and overwhelmingly dominant, feature is another chamber inside this area, which has transparent walls and appears to be filled with gently bubbling water. This cistern or tank appears to extend up into the next floor, although there is a stone ceiling 15 feet above this external walkway. Valves of various sizes cover the floor of the tank, leading to pipes and hoses that lead somewhere into the tower. The water inside seems surprisingly clean. On the east side of the tank is a transparent door, complete with an opaque handle. You are not sure you can make sense of a vertical door leading into a lower part of a large water-filled tank.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri looks into the room and mutters, "*I'm so out. I'm going down the ramp to hole up in the room with the broken...people? We can lock that door, rest, and recover...*" Then he begins to do just that, apparently expecting the others to join him.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica nods soberly.  "That's an interesting looking room," she murmurs, "but I'm in no position to help if _anything_ goes wrong.  I agree with Henri."  She follows the ranger down the ramp, obviously eager to rest and recover.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata wasn't sure what to make of that strange room.  And with the others wounded as they were, she also understood that now wasn't the time to continue investigating.  So she shut the doors again and followed the others to the small room and the lab.  There she would spend the rest of the day looking at the automatons they had destroyed, making notes and starting to make headway on figuring them out, probably with Hewitt's help if he wanted.

One of the things she would do is pile up some stuff on the inside of the door, so that if the door was opened, there would be a lot of noise and they would hopefully wake up.

----------


## u-b

You barricade in the eastern room on the first floor and spend the rest of the day and the night. You are not disturbed during that time. Laurelata has some fun with the clockworks. The one barely surviving torso seems to have a reprogramming circuity. The other likely had it too. Laurelata cannot make much sense of the thing, but seems it was not set to factory defaults, whatever that means.

*Spoiler*
Show

You rest and restore your magics. Everyone spend a day's worth of water and food. Anyone unable has to either ask for some or be fatigued for the rest of the day.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz eyes the strange door.  "I have creeping suspicion that opening that door would somehow not flood the room with water... but if it does, it would be too much for me to control. "  She glances at her wounds, only partially healed, not actively bleeding any longer, but still pretty bad, "I could use the rest too."

---

After a night of rest, Taz looks over her wounds with a grimace.  Turning to Jessica, she says, "I think I might need some more healing.  Maybe I shouldn't get near the fishmen in the future..."

*Spoiler*
Show

Jessica has create water, so I will assume that covers water.  Taz has some extra rations if anybody needs one.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri stands a watch, in spite of his wounds and discomfort, partaking of the generosity of his companions for both water and food. "*I'll pay you back for this,*" he tells Taz with a tusked smile. When Jessica uses her last healing spell for the day on his wounds he thanks her too. "*When you're up in the morning, I think I will need more. Thank you in advance...*"

The next morning he wakes groggy and sore, with an orcish body odor that he's not proud to share. He waits quietly for the others to be ready and looks to Jessica hopefully for more divine healing...

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Henri is at 12/30 HPs.

----------


## Farmerbink

Before calling it a night, Jessica retrieves her medicine bag.  "I'm fairly well-versed in mundane care as well," she offers.  "It doesn't have the same kick, and it'll take a few hours to feel better, but we're not going anywhere anyway, right?"  Over the next several minutes, Jessica becomes more and more agitated as both Tazmara and Henri respond to the negative when prompted for progress.  "It's _still_ not helping?  You're kidding me!" she groans, exasperated.  

It's a very frustrated (and useless-feeling) priestess who sulks sullenly in the corner before finally nodding off to sleep.

In the morning, she stuffs her annoyances from the previous day in a secret hole where no one will ever find them, and quickly retrieves a small prayer book.  "If you don't mind joining me," she suggests, while the rest of the party breaks their fasts on dried rations.  "As Shelyn wills, I can draw upon her power anew this morning."  With a few brief gestures and words of supplication, she releases a pair of pulses of pleasant energy.  Satisfied, finally, with her work, she takes a moment to renew the divine conduit she shares with her companions before digging into her own rations.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*18 HP* all around, rolled in OOC.  I'm fairly confident we're all topped off, or _very_ close to it.
She also has enough uses of caravan bond to apply it to everyone +Lightburn, and she will because it makes no sense to not and she traded armor for the ability.  :Small Wink:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The previous night
Henri politely, patiently, and without outward sign of disappointment submits himself to Jessica's ministrations. He shows no indication of his thoughts beyond answering her questions honestly before settling down for the night.

Continuing the new day
Henri nods and silently participates as directed in the worship, his familiarity with the efforts of chaplains (from his time in Golarion armies) making him comfortable with the process even if he doesn't overtly worship any deity. He does smile as his wounds are (fully) healed and then waits patiently for everyone to be ready to return to the efforts to explore the tower.

Once everyone is ready he again takes the lead, presumably guiding everyone back to the floor with the unusual water feature...

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz shares in Jessica's frustrations as yet another bandage sloughs off her arm sopping wet.  "Well, I'm sorry to have wasted your kit."  Deep down she was a little happy that it also didn't work on Henri, so that she didn't have to once again blame her physiology for this.

------

In the morning, Taz joins the prayer to Shelyn, reciting some of it from memory.  As a polytheistic celebrant of several gods, including the Eternal Rose, she welcomed the blessings from Shelyn whole-heartedly.  "So much better!  Thank you, Jessica.  We wouldn't survive long out here without you!"

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Well, since we are at a new level and we finally had the desired rest. The char sheets have been updated to the new level.



"Well, I suppose this will be better than nothing. I wish you all a good night then. "Hewitt feels worried about sleeping in a strange place but he knows he needs the rest to recover himself. He thinks about trying out a couple of ideas he had though about for some time. His own tiredness ends up winning and eventually he falls asleep. 

------------------------------

In the morning, he gets ready to leap back into action. First by calling forth Lightburn who is glad to see that the party is safe and sound. While Lightburn goes to greet with everyone, Hewitt uses his time to recover his magic.

----------


## u-b

The floor you've had your last combat on... well, seems mostly just as you left it. The site of the battle has dried up a bit, but not much else seems to be changed.

----------


## farothel

"Weird," Laurelata said as she looked around, "I would have expected there to be more of those fishmen here, waiting for us."
She has a look around the room just to make sure there weren't any traps left/activated.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception (+trapfinding): (1d20+11)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Nope. No new traps or new anything anywhere in sight.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

While she wanted to investigate the water, Taz heads toward the stairs quietly, "I'll have your back, Henri."  She encourages the armored half-orc to take point.  Were she not shredded to ribbons during about three seconds of combat just about 10 hours earlier, she might have offered to take the lead, but as such, she veered toward the rear.

*Spoiler*
Show

Focused up the stairs and ready to react
Perception: (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Before heading to the stairs, Henry carefully takes _something_ (a pole, furniture, anything effective) and blocks the door to the strange water feature. Preferably he entwines it in the handles too, trying to prevent anything from coming out of that room to attack the party while their backs are collectively turned.

At the next ramp he takes a deep breath and looks back to be sure everyone is ready. Once he has all their attention he begins a slow countdown, using his raised right hand to demonstrate. 5-fingers, 4-fingers, 3-fingers...

Once he holds only a closed fist he silently rushes up the ramp as quickly as he can, intent on attacking anything that threatens him as he ascends higher into the strange tower...

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"Lightburn, you should help them up front. Make sure to let them now if you detect any smells." Hewitt replies with Lightburn nodding in agreement."*I´ll try my best to live up to everyone´s expectations.*" As soon as the group starts moving, he tries to stay at the front while Hewitt tries to stay at the back.

----------


## u-b

Approaching the ramp leading up reveals that it is unobstructed and you see the domed ceiling of the whole tower. Lightburn does notice more things besides that. He smells two... fishy humans? They appear to still be there somewhere on the floor you are about to enter, but Lightburn can sniff tracks of one of them right under his paws. A female, it seems. Went down the ramp and back up some time ago. You don't _see_ either of them from where you stand. Entering?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After Lightburn reveals what it smells Henri nods. Then he confirms the others are following and gets ready to charge up the stairs!

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Yes, still go upstairs to enter the top floor.

----------


## u-b

Henri gets to the upper floor closely followed by Lightburn. There he sees the upper part of the same tank, with another transparent vertical door on its eastern side. Beyond that is another transparent tank with a vertical door, this one small and empty. Next to him is sitting an armed and armored man. He seems to have noticed you, but does not say anything. There is also a woman to the north of the tank and she seems much more active. She approaches halfway, but not too close.

*"Uhm, hello? Who are you? Are you here to save us?"*

 
Henri notices they two are sort of wrong. Too... slimy?

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## farothel

Laurelata follows Henri up the ramp, weapon out just in case.  She looks around when she arrives and doesn't see any fishmen.
"That depends," she said in the same language (if she can speak it), "who are you and what are you doing here?"

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz follows up the stairs, water slowly seeping from her pores, when she sees the somewhat slimy woman before her.  She is, however, very excited to see an actual person on the island.  With less caution than Laurelata, she starts, Im Tazmara.  What is your name?   Are you from the colony?  What are you doing here?  Weve killed the fishmen.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri looks at the two figures suspiciously, not putting away his axe or speaking but also not moving to attack. "*Lightburn - what do they smell like?*" he asks quietly.

----------


## u-b

They speak in a perfectly normal Taldane, also known in the Inner Sea region as Common. To anyone from Andoran, they don't even appear to have a foreign accent.

*"I am Eliza Haniver... yes, from the colony. And this is Rayland."* - she points at the man - *"We, uhm, just stay here. We were forbidden to leave. Uhm, I don't know any of you. Was there a second ship?"* She seems somewhat uneasy, with an eye on Henri and Lightburn whispering among themselves and on Lightburn in general.

*Spoiler: Lightburn and Henri*
Show

The people definitely smell funny. Lightburn never smelled a thing of the sort. Definitely not normal humans, but he would not call them totally not humans either. And, he assures Henri, it's not just the smell of the stockfish, both eaten and not, that is present around.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica hustles up the ramp, not too far behind- if much more naive.  "There _was_ a second ship!" she blurts excitedly.  After a moment's reflection, she lowers her voice.  

"Both of these folks were on that charter list we found," she murmurs, without taking her eyes off the slimy people.  "Their names were checked off...  I'm still not sure what that _means,_ but... it means something," she finishes lamely.  

"Oh, and they didn't get along at _all_, remember?  And _she's_ a psychic!"

As the implications become apparent, Jessica's eyes widen and her grip on her glaive tightens.  "Miss Haniver, who told you you weren't allowed to leave?" she calls.  "We're actually _specifically_ looking for colonists to help rescue.  Hopefully you can help explain what happened to the first wave?" she asks, hopefully.  "_Please,_ any information you can give us will help more than you know."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We'll use my daily religion trait: inner beauty, for a +4 on this diplomacy check.

(1d20+13)[*20*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri nods at Lightburn first and then Jessica. "*Reason to be excited, but there is something wrong about them now too. We need to be careful,*" he says before turning to the two figures. "*What is happening to you both? Why are you so wet and slimy?*"

----------


## SanguinePenguin

And Rayland Arkley, you were the leader of the first expedition, Taz was initially less concerned about the slimy, drippy nature of them, after all, she had similar issues, but there was something cagey about their interaction that was slowly putting her on edge.  Can you speak, Mr Arkley?  Why is this water tank here?

*Spoiler*
Show

Can Taz see anything in the tank?
Perception: (1d20+7)[*12*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt wonders about the two but remains silent for the moment. He wouldnt want to make things a bit more difficult by joining in the conversation. He tells Lightburn to remain on guard in any case telepatically. Lightburn tries to pay special attention to how they act and how they speak trying to figure them out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sense motive: (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Eliza remains wary - maybe of all the hushing going on, maybe of you being wary and maybe in general. *"There was some... man? I mean, a person, pickled here in the smaller tank, completely motionless. Only when I opened it, it came out and... well... things are quite fuzzy after that, but I know I was told not to leave here. Rayland was dragged here by the fishmen. He does not seem to talk much. I don't know what is up with our skin. Some fishman disease? Does not seem to get worse, but does not seem to get better either. And... what do you mean "what happened to the first wave"? All of them?"* She seems surprised by the notion.

Arkley lifts his head and responds to direct question. *"Yes, I can speak. What she told you. Was knocked out asleep, woke up here. No idea about the tank."* The man does not seem very happy talking or being rescued.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata kept an eye on them to see if they were telling the truth.  She looked at them trying to see if she knew what they were inflicted with.
"We can have a look and see if we can find a cure for it," Laurelata offered, "do you know if there are traps here, or can we approach."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


sense motive: (1d20+6)[*16*]
heal to see what the disease is: (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

*"It's safe. I mean, I've walked all over this room and nothing has sprung on me after that one encounter, so it has to be safe."*

Eliza lets you examine her. She is a lean young woman with long red hair, a fair complexion, and large, expressive green eyes. Her physical frame is slight, but that seems to be natural. Her skin is wet, slimy, and to some extent translucent. When looked up close, the exposed muscle tissue and circulatory system revealed by her partially transparent skin leave an impression of some grotesque horror.

*Spoiler: Laurelata*
Show

Seems to be telling the truth, actually. No idea about the disease.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica nervously approaches with Laurelata.  "Have you eaten recently?  I didn't bring much- we didn't expect to be out this long, but I can share some rations."  She retrieves a pouch of wrapped foods from her package and offers it gingerly to whichever of the colonists first approaches to take it - or Eliza, if neither of them do.

"I'm a priestess of The Eternal Maiden, Shelyn.  I'm well trained in medicine and magical healing.  May I also see if I can help?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Assuming they allow Jessica to inspect them and try to figure out the affliction: (1d20+10)[*30*] heal
I doubt the offer of food constitutes a second diplomacy check.  It's +9, if it does.

----------


## u-b

*"We have plenty of fish, though I almost wish we had less."* Eliza grimaces. *"Do you have spirits?"*

She doe not hurry up to grab the ration, but lets Jessica examine her.

*Spoiler: Jessica*
Show

You are _pretty sure_ this disease was not described anywhere but in ancient sources originating from Azlant, where it was, like, exceedingly rare, and the causes were debated but deemed non-infectious. The effects of this disease would be roughly as follows and any magical cure should help. It does not heal on its own and the medicine to cure it was unknown in the ancient Azlant (maybe because there was no need to find one).




> A creature's skin and flesh transform into a clear, slimy membrane. The creatures new flesh is soft and tender, reducing its Constitution score by 4 as long as the condition persists. If the creatures flesh isnt kept moist, it dries quickly and the creature takes 1d12 points of damage every 10 minutes. Remove disease and similar effects can restore an afflicted creature to normal.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Yes, the whole colony had vanished by the time our ship arrived.  Roughly what date did you both arrive here?   Have you seen anyone else from the colony since coming here?

----------


## u-b

*"Date, well..."* - the question seems to have given Eliza some trouble - *"It's hard to tell time here. Have been... months? He has sure arrived later. And then nobody else but the skum."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri watches and listens as the party speaks with the two infected members of the original wave, his face falling into passive observation while his mind tries to grapple with everything. He takes several deep breaths, quietly gathering his thoughts, and then turns to inspect the strange, water-filled compartment. "*What is all this?*" he asks Eliza and Arkley after a moment. "*Does the water stay inside when the door is opened?*"

----------


## u-b

*"The water? Yes, it stays in. We use the tank to wet out skins. There's an elemental living in there, but it does not harm us."*

----------


## farothel

"Interesting," Laurelata said, "do you know how many of these fish people are around here?"

It was not because they were at the top of the tower that there couldn't be a village somewhere nearby.  And then they would have to take that down at some point.

----------


## u-b

Eliza shrugs. *"I don't know. Dozens? They don't stick around here though."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri looks at the tank suspiciously as the answer to his questions leaves him less confident of the party's safety. "*Dozens of fish people...we should go before they arrive. Are we going to try and help these two? Take them back to the colony?*" he asks his friends as he turns to look down the ramp as if concerned he will see more attackers approach at any moment.

----------


## farothel

"I'm not sure what the reaction of the colonists will be," Laurelata said, "I mean, they're just farmers and crafts people and they're not used to these strange things.  They might lash out when confronted with the unknown and you know that tension is already high at the moment.  On the other hand, we can't really leave them here either."

She looked at Taz and Jessica.
"You think any of you can speak with that elemental," she asked, "maybe it can help us, even if it's only with information.  And at the moment we're relatively safe as we can pull the same trick as that fishman yesterday did."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz looks stunned by the request.  "Talk to... an elemental?  What does that even look like?"  She shakes her head.  "No, I am pretty sure I can't."

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"But I am not sure baout leaving them here either. Are they really safe in this place?" Hewitt replies wondering about what to do with the newfound people. "As for the elemental, I am sorry to say that I dont even know what their native language even is."

----------


## farothel

"As far as I know each type of elemental has their own language," Laurelata said, "but the more experienced ones will hopefully speak another language."

She looked at the two first-generation colonists.
"You have spoken with it?  If so, what language did it use?"

----------


## u-b

Eliza shakes her head. *"No. We don't share a languages and it's not very sociable to begin with."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica frowns thoughtfully.  "Surely the colonists would be pleased to have the original governor and another well-esteemed member of the first wave back.  Remember, they were expecting to _join_ an existing colony, not start one."

She turns to Eliza.  "You asked another question that we didn't answer yet."  She takes a deep breath- if this is new information to Eliza, their discovery may not be nearly so fortuitous as she hoped.  "When we arrived, the colony was abandoned.  You two are the first survivors we've yet found.  Can you tell us _anything_ about what happened before?  Surely you must remember something!"

At mention of an elemental, and the ensuing confusion over their speech, Jessica smiles winsomely.  "I ah- I actually might be able to speak with it," she offers.  "It's been a while, but I spent some time with a pair of druids who taught me to listen to the waves.  It's hard to make sense of it at first, but really beautiful once you know how it... well, flows."  After entreating Eliza, she approaches the indicated tank.  In Aquan, she calls out, "Hello in there?  Can we talk for a moment?"

----------


## u-b

Eliza shrugs. *"Sure we can. Something or the other, though I'm not sure we'd quite agree on what that should be. But maybe better to do that somewhere safe and for the record, if you don't plan leaving us here, that is."*

When Jessica tries to speak to the tank, Eliza notes: *"You should open the door if you want to have any effect."*

*Spoiler: If you open the door*
Show

The water held in the tank does not rush out or anything. It just stands there as a vertical wall with a bit of ripple. Repeating the call is met with a distortion in the flow of bubbles in the depths of the tank, then near the open door and then... well, that's it. Nothing is said back at Jessica.

*"Not quite sociable, you see. I told you."*

Still, Jessica feels she gets _some_ attention.

----------


## farothel

"The elemental might be held captive here," Laurelata suggested, "maybe ask and if it is you can offer to release it in exchange for information.  it might just not like being used as a bath to keep our friends here wet."

She didn't know much about elementals and she couldn't speak their language.  And for now she wasn't going to spend her magic to understand, especially if the thing wasn't going to say something.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica nods, _of course._  With the door open, she continues, though she struggles to make sense of where she should be looking, and precisely what she's addressing.  

"If you can communicate, and care to, I would offer you our help as much as these two.  I don't know what you might need, but I'm happy to offer what I can."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy with the... water?  I'm not sure if this is getting more ridiculous, or less. XD

(1d20+9)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

The water near the door swirls a little and there is some sort of response.

*Spoiler: Aquan*
Show

"You will be punished. Stay here and await the master or you will be punished bad."

This sounds more like an advise and less like a threat, but the elemental does not seem too eager to accept your offer.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica starts, wide-eyed.  After a moment, she blinks, taking some clear effort to process what she's heard.  "Sorry, everyone, it's been a while since I spoke, much less dialogued in Aquan.  And....  well, _ixithil_ can be translated a few different ways...."  She racks her brain for a moment longer.

"None of them are good, though.  So, I'm not at all sure if the elemental is kept here against its will, but these two folks certainly are.  There's something _it_-" she gestures into the tank- "calls 'master', with a.... very unpleasant connotation.  It seems to think that our presence has already earned this 'master's' ire, and that if we leave now, it will be worse.  All things considered, I think its perspective is...  accurate, but I _really really_ don't think we should wait here to find out what the master's punishment is going to be.  We need to decide what we're going to do, quickly- including with Eliza and Rayland here, and be about it.  I'd much rather enjoy the relative safety of walls and numbers than face such a threat in its own domain."

She glances around the room, increasingly uneasy.  "let's head back to the camp, directly.  I'll conjure water to keep our friends here nice and wet until we're at the coast where they can do it themselves.  How does that sound to everyone?"

----------


## farothel

"Sure," Laurelata said, "but can you maybe quickly ask that elemental who its master is?  If there's someone here on the island that can control elementals, maybe we should know up front."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz turns to Eliza and Rayland, "do you know who or what this 'master' is?  Have you encountered them?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Sense motive: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"It doesn't seem real forthcoming...  I'll try."

Jessica turns back to the water.  "Who's the master?" she asks, simply.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri watches and listens quietly for some time, but when a new threat is described he steps to the ramp, looks down, and calls to Lightburn urgently, "*Please help me guard the rear - I'd rather we not be surprised by this master...*" He then puts the two original colonists and the water elemental out of his mind as he creeps down a bit to get a better look of the floor below and any potential approaches.

----------


## u-b

Eliza shrugs and nods at the larger tank - *"Ask it if the master is the one from the tank."* - she then points at the smaller tank - *"I don't think I'll be able to help you with any descriptions or such."*

Rayland seems to ignore the question. Maybe he thinks that Eliza's answer is as good as it gets. The elemental, when questioned, says that the new master is indeed the one from the smaller tank, but refuses to disclose any additional information, seemingly out of fear for itself.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata had a look in the small tank to have an idea of who or what this master dude was.  She wasn't sure, but someone pickled and coming back to life sounded very undead to her.  They weren't equipped to handle an undead of that strength, so she hoped it would be something else.  But any clue was something or they might loose the entire colony.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica nods soberly, thankful for the information they're able to get.  

"Well, Eliza?  Rayland?  Do you want to return to the camp with us?  I'm sure we can find a cure for your condition, given time to work on it."

----------


## u-b

The small tank seems to be a very simple thing, if well-made: thick glass, a glass door with a fancy golden locking device attached to it (now opened), and that's about it. No pipes to run air or water through it, no other major features. Seems pretty much sealed when closed. There is no distinctive pickle smell, or any other notable smell, for that matter.

When you explain how you are going to transport them without them getting dry, Eliza and Rayland agree to return to the village.

*Spoiler*
Show

Anything else to do in this tower or moving out and away?

----------


## farothel

Except for collecting the stuff she wants to take with her to the town (like those automaton heads and some other spare parts), Laurelata is okay with moving back.  she will keep an eye out for any ambushes and stuff like that on the way back, she she can't really help with keeping the two wet (except by using her waterskin, but the group too has to drink).

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the party (plus two) look ready to leave, Henri looks to Lightburn and asks, "*Shall we?*" Then with a deliberate, deep breath he begins leading the way down the ramp(s) towards the tower exit, possibly out of the ruins, and eventually towards the colony by the way they've agreed upon...

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica is more than a little relieved to leave the strange tanks behind.  "It'd be a beautiful painting, actually, if it weren't so terrifying," she muses with a final glance at the oddities.  "Gods willing, we'll come back under more pleasant- or at least less disconcerting circumstances...."

As the party descends, she prepares mentally to conjure _lots_ of water to keep their strangely-inoculated companions doused.  "This island just keeps getting weirder," she murmurs quietly.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz didnt like this whole master business.  For some reason, the water elementals desire to stay behind really got to her.  She also had a creeping suspicion that Rayland and maybe Eliza were not actually on their side.  Then again what could she do about it?  All journey back, Taz helped to keep the two of them wet.  With her gifts, it was easy.  She also talked to the two of them - a lot - mainly because she wanted to remove that shade of doubt that was lingering.

*Sense Motive* - (1d20+1)[*16*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Lightburn nods at te mention by Henri and helps at the front of the party to hopefully detect any threats. Hewitt remains on the back wondering about the situation. Hopefully, they would be as if not more accomodating to fellow humans even if they were a bit strange. He shares his thoughts with Jessica about the setting "The worst part are the disgusting abominations on the area. I just cant help but fill that the worst has yet to come."

----------


## u-b

When you get out of the tower you notice that there was a storm during the night and the weather remains fairly windy, cloudy and even a bit rainy. As you trek towards the village, the wind blows most of the clouds away so you have to start using magic to keep Eliza and Rayland comfortably wet. You make a stop to have lunch. Tazmara, who has been trying to talk with Eliza and Rayland basically nonstop, finally reaches her decision, about Rayland at least. And it isn't pretty.

*Spoiler: Tazmara*
Show

Sense Enchantment: You can tell that someones behavior is being influenced by an enchantment effect even if that person isnt aware of it. The usual DC is 25, *but if the target is dominated (see dominate person), the DC is only 15 because of the limited range of the targets activities*.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri tries to focus on his task, watching for threats and breaking a trail back home. In the back of his mind he keeps worrying about their new companions and their strange behavior, but he leaves that to his friends to deal with as much as he can. During lunch he sits and tries to enjoy a couple of minutes of peace as he watches and listens to their surroundings and, to a lesser degree, his party.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz keeps talking to the two slimy people as she gets them wet, as they walk, and as they eat.  Finally, she reaches a conclusion about Rayland.  She waits until she has the opportunity, and pulls the other party members out of ear shot. Something is _wrong_ with Rayland.  I think no, I _know_ he is being controlled.  His actions and behaviors are just not plausible for a person.  I am certain of this. I worry what will happen if we bring him to the colony with that masters hooks in him.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*You don't want to leave them, do you? Probably better to lock him up, right?*" asks Henri quietly.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica frowns, struggling to come up with a better solution.  "For now, it's enough that we know.  Don't trust him, and be ready to intervene.  Make sure everyone knows- one at a time so our guests don't get wise."  As Tazmara makes her lingering rounds at lunch, Jessica steps up to conjure some water for their odd guests.

"I figured I would give Taz a break.  It's a bit of a walk still before we get back to the colony.... but I guess you must already know that?  We've managed to recover everything built by the first wave, though we had to drive off some large insects and a weird tentacle-y thing..."  She feels a bit awkward making small talk to cover for Taz, but only because she knows the danger.  Still, it's more than easy enough for her to ramble politely enough.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata had been scouting around to make sure they weren't ambushed.

"Could that 'hook' be magical," she asked, "maybe we can see what it is.  That at least could give us an idea on how to get it out."

She looked at Rayland.
"Say, what happened when you arrived down here," she asked, "when we came here, as Jessica said, there were all kinds of weird critters.  When did those start to pop up."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


now she's warned: sense motive: (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Rayland is slow to respond, but eventually says something. *"Wilderness. Local wildlife. As expected. We could do with that much."* Something they _couldn't_ do with was left out of the answer, but it seems clear not to be local wildlife.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri snorts at Rayland's answer contemptuously. "*Then what happened to you two? What ran you out of the colony and into that tower?*"

----------


## u-b

*"Was knocked out asleep. Told you."* Rayland still does not seem very talkative. Eliza does a bit better. *"I was exploring the island. Would not say anything "ran me out of the colony". In fact, was planning to return to the colony after the trip, it just didn't happen."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*How long ago was that? Why didn't you go before we showed up?*"

----------


## DaOldeWolf

While Henri is speaking to the two, Hewitt decides to whisper to the rest of the party. "I might have something that could potentially release our guest from this control but it might fail. And I dont know how ur guests would react to me casting or even approaching them to do it."

----------


## farothel

"We'll distract him and you cast from behind him," Laurelata whispered back, "no problem.  Maybe a bit closer to the town though."

----------


## u-b

*"I've told you, it's been several months! Hard to track time there with no sun to tell the day from the night!"* Eliza seems a bit angry. *"How would you expect me to go in a state like this?! You have to use magic just to keep us alive!"* Then she seems to calm down a little. *"Besides, we still do not know what will come out of it."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri leads the party closer to town, occasionally "poking" at the enchanted man and his female companion with pointed, short questions. It seems his intent is to keep their attention focused on him so that Hewitt can cast his spell without being noticed.

----------


## farothel

"We'll try what we can to get you cured," Laurelata said, trying to put them at ease, "we have Jessica here and there's other clerics who might know what's going on and who can help."
She keeps an eye on the surroundings, to avoid being ambushed.  With Henri, Jessica, Taz and Hewitt looking out for the two, she could look to something else.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+9)[*12*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt stays near to Lightburn as he waits for the time to cast his spell on the other side from Henri. Meanwhile Lightburn keeps himself on the front keeping its senses up for anything that might appear. Hewitt seizes the chance during a poke by Henri casting the spell and using it on the man. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting protection from evil and using it on the man.

----------


## u-b

The man seem to have noticed yet another spell cast at him, but does not seem to react to it one way or another.

*Spoiler: If anyone watches Eliza while this spell is cast*
Show

Eliza seems quite worried for a moment, but then acts as if there was nothing amiss.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

From where he's standing in front of the odd pair, Henri sees their reactions (or lack thereof) and frowns a little. Then he shrugs, clearly not understanding the magic used or its effects and continues leading the party and their two...guests?...back towards the colony.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt gets worried since nothing seems to have changed with the casting of his spell. He could try again later after the first one wore off but he wasnt sure about how many chances he would get before they were caught on.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata was surprised that there wasn't more reaction, although she was aware that the changes weren't necessary visible.  So she started talking to them, to try and see if there was an internal change.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


sense motive: (1d20+6)[*9*]
in case it's needed to avoid notice of what I'm doing: bluff: (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata notices no change in either Eliza or Rayland as you continue your way through the wilderness towards the village.

*Spoiler*
Show

Going right there or still something to do along the way?

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica shares her companion's observations and concerns, frowning thoughtfully.  "We'll just have to see how that goes," she comments, ruefully, on Laurelata's heels.  "I will certainly do my best to take care of you both and find a cure, but this is _not_ something I'm used to dealing with.  It may take some time."

After a brief, concerned pause, she adds.  "Miss Eliza, do you have any idea how you both contracted such a disease?  It occurs to me we're not taking much precaution to protect ourselves, which could already prove to have disastrous results.  At the very least, I think we should maybe all quarantine together once we reach the colony.  If we're already infected, that ship has sailed, but there's no good reason to expose the whole second wave when we don't know what we're dealing with yet...  Perhaps we should make camp some distance from the colony proper, and send only one of us the last few hundred feet to report our discoveries and your rescue?"

----------


## farothel

"Good idea," Laurelata said, picking up on what Jessica was trying, "and no offense, but you look rather strange.  Knowing how some people will react, it will also be safer for you."

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt remains quiet for a moment. He still was trying to avoid giving much attention to himself in the current state of business. Hopefully, he could try again to break the control if it hadnt worked the first time. Maybe, with some help from the clergy. "We could ask the church for assistance on your healing while in quarantine. "

----------


## u-b

Eliza is most certain she's contracted the disease in the tower and suspects Rayland got it there too. She does not provide more detailed information about the disease's origins or transmission. The pair agrees to remain quarantined, especially along with the group. The sun begins to set when you are back to the village. You stop a few hundred feet from the stockade and call for Marius, to whom you explain the situation. You manage to get two sufficiently large tents erected for you to live in. While you were at it, Marius informs you that during the stormy night all the goats were stolen and there are fresh choker footprints, but that is much less problematic than what you have encountered.

*Spoiler*
Show

Resting for the night? Doing anything else or camping for whatever number of days? You will be provided food and water.

----------


## farothel

"I think we best check on those chokers tomorrow," Laurelata said, "it's best to leave the priests in the village to see for a cure and we can continue to protect the town and if they need to have some strange ingredients, we can go hunting for those as well."

She would do her shift on watch that night, but also make sure she has enough sleep to be ready for the hunt the next day.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Recovering goats and killing chokers is something I can do, at least,*" agrees Henri with a meaningful glance at their two "guests." "*Curing diseases and...other things is beyond me. I'll help after I stand the late watch tonight.*"

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt wonders about the goats and about whatever ugly thing that could have been behind it. "This is certainly something we should take in account. I suppose we should be ready to put extra defenses on the village on stormy nights just in case....." Hewitt yawns feeling ready to go to sleep.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica is disturbed by the news, but puts a good face on it.  _It won't help anything to add more stress to the mix..._  That night she goes above and beyond to make sure everyone is as comfortable as possible- it's frustrating to sleep in a tent a few hundred yards from more comfortable lodging, and she's eager to do what she can to boost morale.  In the late evening light, she offers to recite a few of the deeds of Shelyn (traditionally historical entertainment, as I understand it), and begins painting a sunset scene as daylight wanes.  

"I want to meet with the priests in the morning- at least from a distance- and see if they _can_ help us find a way to cure this malady.  After that, I don't see any great reason to _not_ hunt down the chokers.  We won't last long if our livestock keep getting snatched in the night."

----------


## u-b

The night is not terribly comfortabe, but not worse than at any other wilderness camp. Those standing guard notice the fires burned through the night at the vilage and the guards changed occasionally, as per the previously established protocol. Both Rayland and Eliza wrap themselves in wet blankets, but still have to wet the rest of their skin fairly often, so they do not sleep well for both feeling cold and waking up often, but they seemed to be used to it.

*DAY 32 AFTER LANDING*

The morning is still a bit windy, but the clouds are fairly sparse and the sun shines, starting to dry the dew off the grass. Your tents are being watched by the guards, but so far no one is approaching. Eliza gets out of her tent and also gets Rayland out. They don't seem like they are going anywhere, just observing the village, which starts to get busy with all sorts of the usual activity.

*Spoiler*
Show

I'd want to know how tight you stick to that "quarantine" thing. That is, to what extent it's for show, to what extent it's for real, whether you talk close and personal to any colonist(s), etc. Ramona would be certainly one to request a debriefing, whatever form that might take.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri is already awake when the others get up, having stood the last watch. He's got a fire going to cook breakfast and has been calling to the sentries along the wall of the colony to discuss getting food dropped off where the party can get it without entering the community. By all appearances he plans to take the quarantine seriously, though he'll defer to the others if they plan to do otherwise.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Tazmara doesnt like any of this.  She feels like  shes led a pair of vile decapodes into their village.  While somehow persuading them to wait outside has bought time, they really needed a _solution_, which they didnt really have.  While she hoped Ramona could help, she also was worried about the possibility of people replacements that came from their discussion with Weatherbee.

Now back near camp, Taz decides to ask the hard questions that she had been holding off.  So Eliza, I remembered that someone told us a story that you were held hostage by some statues.  Is that true?

----------


## farothel

Laurelata will do the breakfast cooking.  She considers Henri a nice guy and she wouldn't have anybody covering her back when they were out and about, but he certainly wasn't a cook.  At least not like she had learned.  Well, everybody their own strengths.  While she's making breakfast, she listens in on the conversations around her.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt remains unsure about what to do for the night. He goes to sleep and finishes his routine as always to recover his spells and summon Lightburn by his side. For the time being, he decides to wait for the moment to try casting his spell again.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica rises in good spirits.  She's happy to have found survivors, even if there hasn't been a great revelation of what happened to the rest of the colony yet.  She's optimistic it will come, and probably soon.  "Good morning, everyone!" she cheerfully greets as she rises languidly.  "Thank you, Laurelata for breakfast, and thank you to everyone else for being patient."  She looks up to see Henri calling back and forth with the current sentry and forces a smile, though she's obviously aware of their predicament.  "Henri, have him call for one of the other clerics for me?  I want to discuss what we can.  I hate to make them do my work for me, but I can't very well isolate myself from the colony and simultaneously ask around if anyone has any ideas..."  

She waits patiently for either of the other priests to arrive, content for the moment to enjoy a warm breakfast and a morning _not_ spent traipsing about an uncharted island in immediate risk of death at every turn.

----------


## u-b

The priests arrive both. From the distance and the description, they do not recognize the condition affecting Eliza and Rayland. They say they neither of them can just cast the spell to remove the disease. They can cast spells to suppress the disease, but this needs to be repeated evey day and does not always work. Anyway, neither of them has this spell prepared. Kurvis proposes to concoct some generic + symptomatic therapy to see if it works. He asks permission to check if it is not a curse. Eliza becomes somewhat uneasy for a moment, but does not object. Rayland seems pretty much indifferent to the proposal. Kurvis casts _Detect Magic_, observes the two in some surprise, then calls Jessica out to prepare the concoction. Eamon goes too.

*Spoiler: Jessica*
Show

Kurvis asks Jess if she knows the two are affected by enchantment auras of _moderate_ strength (well, technically, "moderate", but it is, like, _a lot_). Each one is affected by one aura, but the auras are _different_.

If Jess would like to proceed with making the concoction to try to cure the two, she's asked to aid Kurvis, providing her opinion on the medicines and dosages (roll aid another on heal).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*I can help gather herbs or animals or anything else you need for the cures,*" volunteers Henri. "*Or if you don't need any help with that, we could go look into the lost goats and the chokers who probably took them...?*"

----------


## farothel

"Those chokers are close to home," Laurelata said, "we can probably wait a few hours to let the priests create whatever concoction they think is needed and still have some time to go look for the goats.  Unless we need to be quick for chokers?  I don't know them all that well."

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica frowns at the revelation.  "Are you sure you want me approaching close enough to assist?  If you're confident that you're safe, I'm happy to help, but until we know more...."  she lets the question linger for a few moments, joining only after confirmation that he would rather have the help than he is worried about contagion.  

As she steps away from her quarantined companions, she adds, "Let's settle this before we address the chokers.  We should have time for both today, no?"

In closer quarters, she lowers her voice a little to address their discoveries more candidly.  "We hadn't really been able to determine much," she readily admits to her colleague.  She begins preparing the temporary remedies, working with slow deliberation.  "That's part of why I wanted to keep them out here.  We're pretty sure they're dangerous- both have been mentioned in the writings we've found, but they seemed to be rivals at best from what we could learn.  Arkley here might as well be a zombie for all he's contributed to the discussion in the last day and a half.  Please pass word to Ramona- I'd like to have the militia at least on guard in case this goes badly."  

After a time, she comments in frustration: "There are answers here, if they exist anywhere.  But neither of them have been able or willing to tell us anything useful..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Heal assist: (1d20+10)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Kurvis admits he wanted to get Jess off the tents to tell her about the enchantments without getting too close to whisper. Regarding the concoction, he only needs advice, he can well mix it himself, so no need to get close and personal. Kurvis says he'll tell Marius to post some of his men around the tents for the day, so the party would be free to do chokers. He'll tell them to go to the pen near Harcourt Carrolby's house. Anya Sandstrider would be there to brief them and everyone else would be told to keep well away. Eventually the concoction is ready and Jessica picks it up to administer it to the patients. They gulp it. There is no visible effect nor there should be. In the best case, some improvement might be seen tomorrow. In the worst case, the course will take a week and won't work.

----------


## farothel

With the cure (or at least the possibility of a cure) administered, they could get back to their jobs of defending the colony.
"So, let's go and have a look at the chokers," Laurelata said to the others.  If they agree, she would let Henri lead, as he was a lot better at sneaking around in the countryside.  She was better at finding traps and dismantling them, but she wasn't really an outdoors kind of person.  While she had learned the basics while being here, she was aware of her shortcomings, so she decided to guard the rear of the group.  She did however look out for any traces of the chokers (or anything else really).

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


if we go searching for those chokers:
perception (1d20+9)[*17*]
survival (1d20+4)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica is a bit relieved to avoid close contact with Kurvis.  She dutifully recovers the mixture and takes it to their unusual guests.  Content that they've at least begun to pursue a solution there, she turns to Laurelata expectantly.  

"I agree.  We can't forgo our duties elsewhere waiting to see if this cure will work or not."  She turns to Rayland and Eliza apologetically.  "I know it's uncomfortable, but you'll be safe here.  Call for the militia if you need help, but otherwise it should be easy to stay wet in the stream here and we've plenty of food until we can make sure it's safe to return to the colony.  Is there anything else you would ask before we see to these chokers?"

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt still felt uncomfortable about the situation and he just watches from a distance with Lightburn. Lightburn remains vigilant on the possibility of threats keeping its senses up for the task.

----------


## u-b

Rayland and Eliza do not have any requests at the moment, so the team goes to Harcourt Carrolby's goat pen, which is a new thing near his house, which is the same house where you've found the first choker. You are met by Anya Sandstrider who is not coming too close, presumably being informed about the potential of disease. She says there was a stormy night, the torches had to be extinquised and the guards at the tower could not see well enough into this part of the village. In the morning all of the goats were missing. There were fresh footprints of some chokers (Anya is not sure how many there were), but only around the pen, the well, and that's it. Nothing leading in or out of the village. The well seems ordinary enough. Anya says she did not explore it underwater, waiting for your return as some of you seem to be better suited to it. The potential of the disease can make exploring the well somewhat problematic. That is, if you dive in, the colony might need an alternative source of fresh water if this is to be played safe, so she is not quite sure what to do.

----------


## farothel

Trusting her ability to see in very dim light, Laurelata looked down the well without going in, to see if she could see a tunnel coming out inside the well.  She didn't know if those chokers could swim, so she hoped they had just dug a tunnel that had come out into the well.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Nothing over the water, that's for sure. The water is clear enough, though, for Laurelata to see in the darkness of the well what might be an entrance into the tunnel a few feet under the surface.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri looks down at tracks, the well, and finally into the darkness. "*The goats are dead. Collapse the well and dig a new one...or dig another anyway. We 
should check this one. If we're sick use the new one,*" he says calmly as he looks around for rope or a ladder. "*Let's climb down. I've rope...*"

----------


## farothel

"We don't know how long it will run underwater," Laurelata said, "not to mention that those tunnels are rather small.  I think we best try to dig another tunnel a bit further and see if we can hit the one the chokers digged out."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*I don't see how that's less effort than digging a new well...*" says Henri with a dry tone, his craggy face largely expressionless in spite of the understated humor he's expressed. "*Can we summon something to check the tunnel, see how far it goes?*"

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> "*I don't see how that's less effort than digging a new well...*" says Henri with a dry tone, his craggy face largely expressionless in spite of the understated humor he's expressed. "*Can we summon something to check the tunnel, see how far it goes?*"


"Unfortunately, most of my summons and I dont share a way for properly speaking which would make the exploration a fruitless affair even if they could breath underwater and walk on earth. There is also Lightburn. But  Lightburn has a limit on how far he can go without disrupting our connection and being sent back...." Hewitt declares thinking about the situation. "... but recently, I have developed a spell to take care of that limitation. The only issue is that we wont get any feedback from this journey until his return. Assuming he manages to make it back."

Lightburn nods to the idea. "*You could increase my defenses before going in. I dont mind at all checking down how it is if everyone approves of the idea.*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


If everyone agrees, then Hewitt will cast Mage Armor followed by Unfetter on Lightburn. Then, sent Lightburn to check the tunnel. He can swim and breath underwater so it should be relatively easy to be on both earth and water.

----------


## farothel

"Sounds like a plan," Laurelata said, not really wanting to go into small tunnels herself, "but do come back instead of fighting, unless there's no other choice.  Hewitt, do you know where Lightburn is at all times? 
 Maybe you can follow how the tunnel goes by knowing where he is?  Me and Henri can wait here at the exit to cover Lightburn should he have to come back in a hurry."

She also checked what was needed to pull Lightburn out, or if he could come out on his own power.  If something was needed, they would rig it before allowing him to move in.  She would stand guard with her bow, ready to discourage persuit.

----------


## u-b

The well is equipped with a rope and a bucket, but Lightburn is too big to fit in a bucket, so it seems like you have to untie it and use just the rope. That way, getting Lightburn down the well would not be problematic except for the latest part of getting rid of the rope to continue on. Doable if you are not in a hurry or someone with actual hands goes down the well (not down the tunnel). Or he can jump dive, really, if you don't mind a splash. Getting Lightburn up without such a person's help would be much more problematic if there wasn't a trick of dismissing him and then summoning again on the ground. That way it's even easier than roping him up, if a tad longer. You weigh all pros and con and finally decide on the methods to use.

*Spoiler*
Show

Please specify all the details of getting Lightburn down and then presumably back up, as per the options above.

Hewitt casts the spell and then, using the chosen method, you get Lightburn down the well. He dives and there is indeed a tunnel.

*Spoiler: Lightburn*
Show

The walls of the tunnel are rough and uneven. Thay also seem quite old, contrary to the vertical walls of the well. The dark underwater tunnel leads a short distance east, then gradually turns north, about 50 feet in total before it rises enough that Lightburn can have his head above the water. The tunnel, complete with stalactites and stalagmites all over potential crystalline formations, seems to continue 50 more feet north where it splits in two. From where he is, Lightburn cannot see down either side of the split, but he can advance.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri watches and listens to the periodic updates from Hewitt. As the reports keep arriving he takes out his journal and begins writing and sketching notes, comparing what he's being told to what he sees above ground to try and see where the chokers might be if they've come back above ground at all.

As it becomes clear that they have a subterranean, underwater lair he frowns unhappily. "*I think we're swimming,*" he says simply as he starts to secure the well's rope to aid everyone in their descent into the hole...

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica shrugs, her usually cheery disposition rapidly returning outside the immediate proximity of their unsettling rescuees.  "I don't mind swimming, so long as those Goblin-squids aren't involved."

----------


## farothel

"it also depends on how high the tunnel is," Laurelata said, "a short while underwater is no problem, but fighting while crawling through a tunnel is.  Can Lightburn give an idea about that?"

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"We can certainly hope so. He can see in the dark and he has some great senses." Hewitt explains to the others. We can ask for details on his return.

__________________________________________________  ______________________________

*Spoiler: Lightburn´s tunnel adventure*
Show

Lightburn tries to see if there are any crystals that could be taken. If not, Lightburn will continue by searching on the left tunnel since there doesnt appear to be any differences between the two tunnels. He makes a mental note of the places where one can breath. They could be useful for the rest of the party.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz looks down the well and says, second to Lightburn, Im probably going to be the best equipped for this.  My powers have let me grow exceptional at swimming and I can breathe underwater.  The only drawback is I still cant breathe while being choked.  Lightburn, if you run into issues and I can help, signal, but dont if itll get me killed since, well, I wouldnt come back tomorrow.  She double checks that her aquaphobic gear is in her waterproof bag and gets mentally prepared to rappel in if needed.

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler: Lightburn*
Show

The crystals that could be easily taken seem to have been taken. But there got to be more under the limestone formations. Will take some digging, though.

The left tunnel smells of trouble. Lightburn sneaks in a bit further just to make sure, then is quickly back to theedge of the water. A larger cavern that has irregular walls opening to even more dark spaces. A suspicious-looking pile of bones sits in the center of the floor. An easily-recognizable scent of blood and viscera. And four young chokers somewhere around who smell just like themselves. Not a place Lightburn wants to visit alone.

*Spoiler*
Show

Digging for the gems in this particular cave will yield x5 gp as a downtime activity until it is deplated. Digging in the surrounding rocks will yield x2 gp, but care must be taken not to undermine the village. Profession (Miner) is required to dig outside of the cave. For digging inside the cave it is optional.


Lightburn is back with a report. You presumably go down the well one by one, with the outer side of the underwater tunnel guarded first by Lightburn and then also Tazmara.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica brightens up as Lightburn reports his findings.  "Huh, I'd call that fortunate, though gold has less value out here than it might usually.  Still, a lucrative mine is a great find for the Venture Company.  We should make sure to note it carefully, Henri, so we can report to Ramona with details.  In the meantime, if we can go down- even one at a time- and handle this choker issue permanently, that's kind of what we're here for, yeah?  Here, let me cast a quick spell to simplify the trip."

A little sheepishly, Jessica conjures a simple connection between herself and Tazmara, Henri (presumably their rear-guard), and Hewitt to enable communication.  She then dutifully follows Tazmara down the well, more than happy to be among the middle of the metaphorical pack.  "Sorry I can't include everyone, Laurelata.  I _think_ I can add another person soon, but haven't figured it out yet...  Anyway, it won't help us talk when we're holding our breaths, but we can still hear, and that's worth something."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Jessica also has dark vision, so we can wait for the others to announce our presence with light.

----------


## farothel

"No worries," Laurelata said, "I'll stay in the middle then."
She carefully packed her bow so the string wouldn't get wet and took only her armour and weapons and a rope (and her thieves' tools, just in case), leaving the rest in their house.  That way she could travel lightly.  Then she took her place, also in the middle of the group and moved down when it was her turn.  She wasn't all that happy on going underwater, even though she did know how to swim.

She was interested in the gems, as those would be worth something as soon as the next ship would arrive.  But first they had to get the chokers out.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Dutifully Henri takes whatever position that looks most needed. "*Nothing to attack us up here, though. I prefer the front - this bum leg slows me down...*" he says, waiting to confirm where the others really want him before going down.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Henri lacks Darkvision, so he's not best in the _very_ front. He can swim and hold his breath well and is slower than most (Lame curse), so if he's near the front I think that's best. Swim modifier is +5, so here's some rolls in case it matters: (1d20+5)[*25*], (1d20+5)[*22*], (1d20+5)[*24*], (1d20+5)[*12*], (1d20+5)[*6*], (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Lightburn smiles when he is thanked for the gems . "*I hope we find some more valuables down there. I will gladly guide the way.*" Hewitt also decides to be in the back since he is still a pretty decent swimmer to help anyone who might have trouble. Still, he wasnt exactly thrilled about getting wet.

----------


## u-b

You descend down the well and then swim through the narrow tunnel underwater. Those without the ability to breathe water it is a somewhat unnerving experience. Doubly so for those unable to see in the dark. Eventually you all gather yourselves together where the tunnel emerges from the water. Unless you make some light, some of you will be unable to see anything, but otherwise, Lightburn is ready to lead the way. Or something...

*Spoiler*
Show


You are at the lower right, the rear guards being still some way in the water.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

From his spot near the end Henri continues to prod and encourage everyone in front until everyone has their head above the water line. Once he's confident all can breath he whispers, "*Can anyone make a light? Everything is wet, so no torches...*"

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica frowns, sheepishly.  "Uh, not directly.  I could summon a small being of fire, however.  That would be...  uhhh, short-lived, but bright.  And it could surely dry out a torch enough to light it?" she offers, in a manner she hopes is helpful.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> From his spot near the end Henri continues to prod and encourage everyone in front until everyone has their head above the water line. Once he's confident all can breath he whispers, "*Can anyone make a light? Everything is wet, so no torches...*"


Hewitt remembers he can actually do something about it. He takes one of the gems that he received from Lightburn from his first travel. He then casts a spell on the crystal to make it glow with light. "This should last for 30 minutes. " He then passes it to Henri. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting light on one of the crystals that Lightburn obtained.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata is glad there is some light.  She can see quite well in low light, but low light still means some light.   Now they were above the water, she took the bowstring she had packed in a watertight package and put it on her bow so she was ready to shoot again.  Then she made the ok sign so they could move on, whoever was at the front.

----------


## u-b

And so, there was light. And there was an option to boldly go forth and shine it all around. And there were other options, which might or might not have crossed your minds.

*Spoiler*
Show

If you bunch just move forward shining the light, I want perception rolls from everyone.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica ponders briefly before turning to her companions.  "Let's set up an ambush," she whispers.  "Laurelata and maybe Henri can go in with torches, pretending to be explorers.  When they get the choker's attention, they come back out where we can attack from multiple sides?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Don't chokers prefer ambushes, with prey spread out? They know these caves - we should stay close,*" says Henri as he gently disagrees with Jessica. "*Everyone should light something, so we can all see. Then we go slowly with at least one of us watching everyone else...*" It's more words at once than he usually prefers, but its clear Henri doesn't like the idea of one of the party suffering a surprising, choking attack from the long-limbed monstrous humanoids...

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt decides to hear from the experts about the situation. "I´ll gladly cast my spell again. Can each of you lend me an object? It will be faster that way." Hewitt whispers to the rest.

----------


## u-b

With lights up you move forward as one dense group. You turn left at the fork and then walk a twisty passage until you stop in a wider section of the cave. Its irregular walls open to dark spaces. Besides a couple of large boulders, a suspicious-looking pile of bones sits in the center of the floor, while the faint scent of blood and viscera has almost - but not quite - faded away. Two dead goats lie here still in recognizable shape, and there are fresh remains of, presumably, the rest. You don't see any chokers around, but there are shrieks coming from a passage to the south-south-west.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Well, if we had any doubts," Jessica murmurs, glancing awry at the goat carcasses.  She glances around at her companions, uneasy despite her glaive and their own weapons bared.  "Let's just be careful," she whispers, as she turns her attention to the ceiling.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+2)[*16*] perception

----------


## u-b

The ceiling of the cave was... somewhat high, particularly uneven, and apparently devoid of any signs of sizeable life. But there were what seems to be crystal formations and enough moisture to sustain smaller lifeforms.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz frowns at the mutilated goats.  She thought back to her previous encounter with the choker that nearly killed Marius.  Sounds will carry easily along these natural stone walls.  If they know we are here, they will like try to ambush us, she whispers.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt and Lightburn keep watching around. Lighburn being mostly centered on the front and Hewitt ocasionally checking behind the party. Both having darkvision allowed them to be able to see in the dark. They probably were the ones that were the most prepared for this kind of enviroment.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata let Hewitt cast light on her beltpouch.  She had it on her belt, so she had light without needing her hands.  And putting her shirt over it could block most of the light should it be needed.

She kept at the back, bow ready.  In this environment the chance of man-made traps were very limited, so it wasn't needed for her to scout ahead.  She did keep on the lookout, with the light now going.  She did wonder what the shrieking was, but with elven patience she was sure that she would find out in due course.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Alright - they'll try to surprise us. Let's keep looking. Follow me,*" says Henri purposefully as he glances up overhead briefly and then walks towards the sounds of the screams from a moment ago...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception modifier is +9 - Henri will be moving slowly enough to make checks every round until he finds either a trap or an enemy. He'd like to lead the party to investigate whatever screamed, but he's not moving fast enough to get more than ten feet away from anyone else.

If you want a series of dice rolls for Henri's Perception checks: (1d20+9)[*14*], (1d20+9)[*26*], (1d20+9)[*24*], (1d20+9)[*26*], (1d20+9)[*17*], (1d20+9)[*26*], (1d20+9)[*10*], (1d20+9)[*14*], (1d20+9)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

The large sections of the cave that you are in seems to be unoccupied by anything alive that would be large enough to warrant interest. You follow the shrieks, which, actually, are not prolonged, so you walk into what is sure to be either an ambush or another deserted room. It turns out to be the former. Lightburn warns of that much. No side is in any way surprised, and everyboby is totally ready to fight, but still some blows will be dealt before the others...

*Spoiler*
Show


Young chokers: (1d20+8)[28]
Lightburn: (1d20+2)[22]
Henri: (1d20+1)[15]
Adult chokers: (1d20+6)[11]

*=> Henri, Lightburn (any order) and then everyone who can beat an 11*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 30/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe* +6 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Power Attack

"*Found them! To arms!*" says Henri, his voice booming in the caves as he speaks up to be heard by his allies. "*Lots of them here 
- little ones behind!*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

5-ft step to *P29*, activate Power Attack, and strike at the adult choker adjacent: Greataxe (1d20+6)[*8*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*21*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*21*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*24*] critical strike damage

----------


## farothel

As soon as Henri shouted out, Laurelata moved up to where he was and seeing the big ones, she shot the second one so as not to hit Henri by accident.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


move to where Henri is on the map (he moved away)
shoot at the second choker: (1d20+6)[*12*] for damage: (1d8+1)[*6*] ((2d6)[*4*] extra holy damage if evil, and (2d6)[*8*] extra damage for sneak attack)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Lightburn jumps into action. He attacks one of the bigger ones with its receiving jaws. Hewitt remians in the back keeping watch of any enemies that might try to ambush from behind.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attack: (1d20+5)[*23*]
Bite Damage: (1d6+2)[*6*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz moves into to the room, pulls enough energy from her power source that she starts dripping, and then launches a jet of water at the nearest choker.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 1*
Show

Free: add one point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Move: to Q30
Standard: water blast on the choker 
Attack: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Damage: (2d6+9)[*13*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 33/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## u-b

Most of you rush in, trying to attack the nearest choker. That does not go too well: Henri hits the cave wall as he swings his greataxe and together with Lightburn they block the clear shot for Laurelata and Taz. Lightburn manages to get a solid chunk of the choker's leg for *6* damage, but by that time the blows start coming your way...

The wounded choker does his best to get the man with the axe. His best is, in fact, good enough, as he lands both hits on Henri's neck, for *7* and *5* damage, and holds onto the man. The other choker makes a bit of a detour to reach Tazmara and also gets a hold of the targeted neck after hitting it for *5* damage. The choker kids squeal with joy at their parents' success and rish forward before one another to get a hold on the "dog". One is able to both reach the "dog" and grab it, dealing just *3* damage in process, but right behind him there are more incoming...

*Spoiler*
Show


Choker vs Henri: (1d20+6)[25] for (1d4+3)[7] grab (1d20+8)[27]
Choker vs Henri: (1d20+6)[24] for (1d4+3)[5] grab (1d20+8)[9]
Choker vs Taz: (1d20+6)[15] for (1d4+3)[5] grab (1d20+8)[28]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[20] for (1d3+1)[3] grab (1d20+4)[18]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[9] for (1d3+1)[3] grab (1d20+4)[22]

Henri, Tazmara and Lightburn are grappled.

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* -1, *HP* 18/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Dagger* +5 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, -1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 8, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Grappled

"*Urk!*" grunts the half-orc scout as the choker's hands wrap around his throat in their signature attack style. Dropping his axe, Henri draws his dagger and slashes at the choker's body, attempting to gut it (and thus get free of the creature's grip)!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Free action to drop the axe, draw dagger, and attack (includes -2 penalty from being grappled): Dagger (1d20+5)[*10*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*24*] (19-20/x2), (1d4+4)[*6*] slashing or piercing damage, (1d4+4)[*6*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica storms forward, already drawing upon Shelyn's power.  "In the light of the Eternal Maiden, hold fast!"  A subtle, warm pulse of energy radiates out from her, uncannily missing the injured choker(s).

*Spoiler: Jessica, round 1*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 8/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond: (5/5)* active on all allies
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 5/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
See sheet for spells: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1453959

Channel to heal, avoiding up to 3 injured chokers: (2d6)[*10*]
_10 HP channeled to allies_

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Hurk!  Mmhurgh! Taz struggles against the chokers writhing limb. She then frees her hand, draws in some extra energy, and launches a jet of water at the chokers belly.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 1*
Show

Free: maintain one point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Move: channel 1
Standard: pushing infusion water blast on the choker 
Attack: (1d20+2)[*13*] (Choker should have dex -4)
Damage: (2d6+9)[*19*]
Bull rush: (1d20+8)[*18*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 28/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## farothel

Laurelata stays where she is, takes aim and shoots at the choker holding Henri, now it's distracted by the grapple.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


attack: (1d20+2)[*15*] (+1 point blank shot, -4 shooting in melee) for damage: (1d8+1)[*4*] ((2d6)[*5*] extra damage vs evil) (choker has -2 AC)

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/18, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Lightburn roars anoyed by the annoying creature and tries to bite it to get it off.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attack (1d20+3)[*17*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Henri attempts to stab the choker with a dagger, targeting (reasonably, as he had initially thought) something like the liver or just stomach in general. It turns out not particularly easy as the creature is able to maintain _both_ the hold and the distance. Well, not a _lot_ of distence, but getting out of the way of a stab is clearly what it is able to do. Jessica heals those needing it, inspiring some confidence in people's ability to hold on in their literal choke holds. Tazmara narrowly misses "her" choker and Laurelata misses the one having a hold on Henri. Lightburn, on the other hand, does quite well, biting an arm holding him for solid *8* damage and nearly off. The little choker breaks his hold and runs away while his siblings all attack the eidolon... they score four hits for *4*, *3*, *6* and *2* damage, and two solid grabs. Their parents have some mixed success. The one holding Henri is unable to crush the neck held as the half-orc forces his left hand into the hold and keeps it there. The one having a hold of Tazmara has some noticiable success as she is too busy with the adverse effects of her blasting to properly take care of defending herself, namely crushing the heck held in two hands for quite noticiable *11* damage.

*Spoiler*
Show





> attack: (1d20+2)[15] (+1 point blank shot, -4 shooting in melee) for damage: (1d8+1)[4] ((2d6)[5] extra damage vs evil) (choker has -2 AC)


An extra -4 for soft cover for shooting from behind people's backs (no space-sharing in Pathfinder grappling rules, as far as I know).

Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[9] for (1d3+1)[4] grab (1d20+4)[13]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[18] for (1d3+1)[4] grab (1d20+4)[18] _- hit & grab_
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[16] for (1d3+1)[3] grab (1d20+4)[13] _- hit_
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[25] for (1d3+1)[3] confirm (1d20+5)[13] for (1d3+1)[3] grab (1d20+4)[5] _- crit hit_
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[11] for (1d3+1)[2] grab (1d20+4)[24]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[12] for (1d3+1)[2] grab (1d20+4)[21] - _hit & grab_
(the last of these succeed because the first hit also grabs, so Lightburn is at -4 dex; the confirm hits because of the same)

Choker vs Henri: (1d20+8)[11] for (2d4+6)[14]
Choker vs Tazmara: (1d20+8)[22] for (2d4+6)[11]

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## farothel

Laurelata felt she wasn't getting somewhere with her bow, even though it was her best weapon.  So she dropped it, drew her rapier and after a step against the wall of the cave, she tried to hit the one that was holding Henri

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


free: drop bow
move: draw rapier
free: 5ft step to P28
attack: (1d20+5)[*11*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*7*] ((2d6)[*10*] if the choker is flat-footed while grappling) (choker has -2 AC)

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/18, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## Farmerbink

"The Light stands with you!  Hold fast, friends!"  Jessica calls upon Shelyn's power once more, this time casting a spell to help bolster her allies efforts.

*Spoiler: Jessica, round 2*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 8/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond: (5/5)* active on all allies
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 5/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
See sheet for spells: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1453959

Cast Bless
Move to R/33 to flank the adult choker (I think it's grappling so can't AoO?  If not, I might learn today)

prepared to AOO if it triggers one:
(1d20+5)[*7*] glaive
(1d20+5)[*24*] CC (x3)
(1d10+3)[*10*] damage
(2d10+6)[*11*] crit bonus
_Bless for +1 to-hit and saves vs fear_

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Mmhurgh unhurg mmurn! Taz continues to draw energy and launches a jet of water at the chokers belly, hoping to connect this time.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 2*
Show

Free: maintain one point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Move: channel 1
Standard: pushing infusion water blast on the choker 
Attack: (1d20+3)[*14*] (Choker should have dex -4)
Damage: (2d6+9)[*16*]
Bull rush: (1d20+9)[*23*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Bless
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Lightburn is breathing heavily with the continuous assault quickly wearing him down especially combined with the extra weight from the chokers. "Lightburn could really use the help." Hewitt replies as he slowly approaches his team still keeping sight from behind.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hewitt will move to Q27. 
Lightburn will bite again the same chocker. Lightburn´s HP is now 9. 
(1d20+6)[*10*]
(1d6+2)[*7*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 3*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* -1, *HP* 28/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 4, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Dagger* +5 (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, -1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 8, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* Grappled

Henri continues to flail and slash with his dagger, trying to find the right angle to stab at the choking-choker...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Attack (includes -2 penalty from being grappled) with the dagger: Dagger (1d20+5)[*6*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*10*] (19-20/x2), (1d4+4)[*6*] slashing or piercing damage, (1d4+4)[*7*] critical strike damage.

----------


## u-b

Laurelata tries to stab a choker, Tazmara tries to blast a choker, Lightburn tries to bite a choker kid, Henri tries to stab a choker again... no one has any success whatsoever. Jessica blesses everyone, but so far that does not help either the attacks or your holding up against the emerging fear, which is, alas, completely natural...

The choker kids are mostly unable to handle Lightburn - the eidolon is much larger than them, strong, nimble, and only gets hit by one attack for *2* damage as he shakes around the tiny chokers hanging off him. The adult chokers have mixed success. The one holding Henri finally manages to wrest Henri's hand away and gets a solid grab on the underlying neck, crushing it for *9* damage. The one holding Tazmara is too busy evading the deadly water blast to do any real neck-crushing, but still prevents the proper airflow.

*Spoiler*
Show


Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[12] for (1d3+1)[2] grab (1d20+4)[22]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[6] for (1d3+1)[4] grab (1d20+4)[6]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+4)[8] for (2d3+2)[7]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+4)[9] for (2d3+2)[6]

Choker vs Henri: (1d20+8)[27] for (2d4+6)[9]
Choker vs Tazmara: (1d20+8)[10] for (2d4+6)[12]

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## farothel

With the choker occupied, Laurelata grabbed the opportunity and squeezing past, she moved to a flanking position so it had to divide its attention and she could do some damage in vital areas.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


move: to N29 via 028
attack: (1d20+5)[*15*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*8*] ((2d6)[*8*] because of flanking) (choker has -2 AC from grappling and -2 from flanking)

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/18, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Lightburn tries another instance of biting the same choker for the time being. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+6)[*22*]
(1d6+2)[*5*]

Also, out of curiosity? Why couldnt Hewitt move last turn?

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz grasps at the claw around her neck with one hand and the furious misting about her calms to reflect her change in mental state.  _This isnt working._  The creature was too squiggly.  Fortunately, she can hold her breath for a very long time.  Aiming for the body has failed, so she shifts tactics.  The fury of the mist resumes as she fires a blast above the chokers shoulder, hoping to remove its head.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 3*
Show

Free: maintain one point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Move: channel 1
Standard: pushing infusion water blast on the choker 

Attack: (1d20+3)[*4*] (Choker should have dex -4)
Damage: (2d6+9)[*13*]
Bull rush: (1d20+9)[*16*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Bless
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 4*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 18/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Dagger*  +6 Melee, +4 Thrown (1d4+4, 19-20/x2)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* None 

With a grunt of thanks Henri pushes over the downed choker. Then he lashes out with his dagger at the next closest, favoring targets he can flank...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Attack (please add +2, as I screwed this post up the first time and Henri is no longer grappled; if he can flank, please add another +2) with the dagger: Dagger (1d20+5)[*10*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*23*] (19-20/x2), (1d4+4)[*8*] slashing or piercing damage, (1d4+4)[*7*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the melee begins to break down, Jessica channels another pulse of warm energy. Then she approaches the choker younglings, preparing to strike them down as they scatter.

*Spoiler: Jessica, round 3*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 7/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond: (5/5)* active on all allies
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 5/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
See sheet for spells: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1453959

channel energy to heal- avoiding up to 3 injured chokers (prioritize not healing adults if necessary) (2d6)[*3*]
Move as needed to threaten at least two littles

prepared to AOO if it triggers one:
(1d20+5)[*9*]glaive
(1d20+5)[*13*] CC (x3)
(1d10+3)[*11*] damage
(2d10+6)[*23*] crit bonus
_Bless for +1 to-hit and saves vs fear_

----------


## u-b

Laurelata circles the choker holding Henri and stabs him in the back and quite a way through. He collapses on the ground. Lightburn and Henry do away with a choker kid next to him. Tazmara finds herself unable to aim correctly as she is shaken violently by the neck. Some *3* healing comes in, but that feels almost like nothing compared with one's own only and actual neck crushed for *14* damage. The choker strangling Tazmara also shouts at the kids. They regroup. The only badly wounded previously re-joins the fight, cautiously grabbing Laurelata by a leg for *3* damage. One choker kid lets go of Lightburn and tries to grab Henri instead. It manages to achieve a contact for *3* damage, but not a solid hold. The other still continues strangling Lightburn, causing *7* damage to the eidolon's neck and nearly causing him to pass out.

*Spoiler*
Show


Choker kid vs Laurelata: (1d20+1)[21] for (1d3+1)[3] confirm (1d20+1)[2] for (1d3+1)[3] grab (1d20+0)[20] _grappled_
Choker kid vs Henri: (1d20+7)[15] for (1d3+1)[3] grab (1d20+4)[21]
Choker kid vs Henri: (1d20+7)[18] for (1d3+1)[3] grab (1d20+4)[15]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+4)[24] for (2d3+2)[7]
Choker vs Tazmara: (1d20+8)[20] for (2d4+6)[14]

Lightburn is at 3 hp by my count.

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## farothel

Laurelate was surprised the little one manage to get hold of her leg.  Using her experience in getting out of ropes and manacles, she tried to get out of its hold, before moving slightly so it had to divide its attention between her and Henri.  It worked with the previous one, so it might work here as well.

*Spoiler: OOC round 4*
Show


standard action: escape using escape artist: (1d20+9)[*24*] vs grappler's CMD
5ft step to M28

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 15/18, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 5*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 18/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe*  +6 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* None 

Henri reaches down and snatches his axe from where it fell on the ground and turns to attack the young-choker beside Jessica. "*Move away from them - we need your magic to heal!*" he directs her, his voice barely audible over the sounds of battle.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move action to pick up his axe. This will incur AoOs, I'm afraid, but I think it's worth it.




> *Can you pick up or manipulate an object in a square within your reach? Does this provoke an AoO? Does it provoke even if the foe can reach the object, but not your space?*
> 
> The rules are a little hazy here, but to put it simply, you can affect objects and creatures within your reach. When picking up or manipulating objects, you generally provoke an attack of opportunity, but only against foes that can reach your space.


5-ft step to *M30*.
Activate Power Attack and strike at the enemy in *M29*: Greataxe (1d20+6)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*24*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*13*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*37*] critical strike damage.

If any enemies incur AoOs: Greataxe (1d20+6)[*22*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*26*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*18*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*36*] critical strike damage.

----------


## u-b

Laurelata breaks away from the hold and steps to the north-west to have all the scene before her and not all around. The choker kid now has it all around instead. Henri bends down to pick up his axe and gets some deep *3*-hit-point scratches on his right leg, but continues on, letting no hold attempt stop him from brutally executing another choker kid, who was wounded to begin with and now falls on the floor with the guts spewn out.

*Spoiler*
Show


Choker kid AoO vs Henri: (1d20+7)[26] for (1d3+1)[3] grab (1d20+4)[7]

*=> Rest of the party*

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Darkness creeps from the edge of Tazs vision as do long struggling without fresh blood to her brain takes its toll.  She gathers what strength and focus she has left and fires again at the choker, not even sure where she is aiming.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 4*
Show

Free: maintain one point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Move: channel 1
Standard: pushing infusion water blast on the choker 

Attack: (1d20+3)[*8*] (Choker should have dex -4)
Damage: (2d6+9)[*18*]
Bull rush: (1d20+9)[*26*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 11/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Bless
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## Farmerbink

"Hang on, Taz!" Jessica calls, summoning more energy from the heavens

*Spoiler: Jessica, round 4*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 6/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond: (5/5)* active on all allies
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 5/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
See sheet for spells: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1453959

channel energy to heal- avoiding up to 3 injured chokers (prioritize not healing adults if necessary) (2d6)[*11*]

prepared to AOO if it triggers one:
(1d20+7)[*10*] glaive flanking?
(1d20+7)[*10*] CC (x3)
(1d10+3)[*5*] damage
(2d10+6)[*13*] crit bonus
_Bless for +1 to-hit and saves vs fear_

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt takes out his dagger and prepares to join the fight. He slowly tries to move forward while trying to still keep in check his back from possible attackers. Lightburn tries biting again the chocker kids. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Hewitt will move to Q27.

Lightburn bites: (1d20+6)[*20*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

The water blast misses again and Tazmara is in some serious fear for her life until the healing comes, delaying the problem. Lightburn bites the coker kid grappling him for solid *7* damage. The chokers start to visibly fear for their lives, which affects their attacks. One manages to hit Henri for *2* damage, but not to establish a hold. Two others continue to strangle their targets, but don't put forth sufficient effort, mainly looking at the way out, which is now blocked by Hewitt.

*Spoiler*
Show


Choker kid vs Henri: (1d20+7)[10] for (1d3+1)[4] grab (1d20+4)[11]
Choker kid vs Henri: (1d20+7)[24] for (1d3+1)[2] grab (1d20+4)[12]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+4)[12] for (2d3+2)[7]
Choker vs Tazmara: (1d20+8)[12] for (2d4+6)[12]

*=> Party (everyone (any order)*

----------


## Farmerbink

Without spending effort on speech, Jessica lashes out with the blade of her goddess, looking to put an early end to the combat.

*Spoiler: Jessica, round 5*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 6/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond: (5/5)* active on all allies
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 5/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
See sheet for spells: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1453959

(1d20+7)[*27*] glaive, flanking
(1d20+7)[*25*] CC (x3)
(1d10+3)[*8*] damage
(2d10+6)[*23*] crit bonus

prepared to AOO if it triggers one:
(1d20+5)[*7*] glaive still flanking? (rolls do _not_ include that +2)
(1d20+5)[*6*] CC (x3)
(1d10+3)[*6*] damage
(2d10+6)[*19*] crit bonus
_Bless for +1 to-hit and saves vs fear_

----------


## farothel

"Good one," she said as she saw Jessica carve the last of the big ones up.
With the two big ones dead, Laurelata will try to finish things up as quickly as possible.  She moves in and slashes at the choker engaged with Lightburn.

*Spoiler: OOC round 5*
Show


move: to O30
attack: (1d20+5)[*12*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*7*]

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 15/18, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 6*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 18/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe*  +6 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* None 

With a calm, singlemindedness born of too many times killing for the whims of some faceless leader (from his time in the continental armies) Henri continues his assault on the choker children. If he's saddened by this violence his craggy, stoic face doesn't show it very well.
*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Power Attack and strike at the enemy in *N31*: Greataxe (1d20+6)[*8*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*20*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*10*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*26*] critical strike damage.

If any enemies incur AoOs: Greataxe (1d20+6)[*16*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*8*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*14*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*39*] critical strike damage.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Lightburn keeps fighting with the last bit of his strength encouraged by Laurelata´s own actions to help him. Hewitt stays in place and just takes out his weapon. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bite: (1d20+6)[*8*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

With Jessica's fortuitous strike, the fingers clasped around Taz's throat slacken, and she gasps in breaths of precious air.  Stumbling back as she does so, she lines up a shot on the young and fires.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 5*
Show

Free: maintain one point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Move: step back to R31
Standard: water blast on the choker 

Attack: (1d20+7)[*21*]
Damage: (2d6+9)[*14*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Bless
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## u-b

With a swing of the glaive, Jessica cuts the last adult choker in half, and has some surprise at her success compared to the others. She is not sure if the killed choker was surprised as well. The kids visibly panic, but the lack of success by Laurelata, Henri and Lightburn continues. And then Tazmara, now free of the hold, blasts one kiddo out of existence. The last one turns to run. Past Lightburn, onto the wall above Hewitt and...

*Spoiler*
Show

The movement provokes from Lightburn and Hewitt. If he survives AoOs, the choker kid is on the wall 5 feet up.



*=> Two AoOs and then Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## farothel

Laurelata rushed after the little critter and tried to stab it before it could get away.  She'd rather not do this again in a year or so, best to finish it right now.  And stabbing someone in the back didn't bother her all too much.

*Spoiler: OOC round 6*
Show


move from O30 to P26
attack: (1d20+5)[*18*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*4*]

I think that from O30 where I moved to last round, I also get an attack of opportunity when it moves away.
In case this is true: attack of opportunity: (1d20+5)[*13*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*7*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 7*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 18/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* None 

Henri realizes that he can't catch the fleeing choker child and again drops his axe, this time withdrawing his longbow and an arrow. "*Hewitt - down!*" he calls as he tries to get a clean shot...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move to Activate *Q29*, drawing his bow while moving, and shoot at the last enemy, preferably _after_ Hewitt gets out of melee with the choker child: Longbow (1d20+4)[*5*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*23*] (20/x3), (1d8)[*7*] slashing damage, (1d8)[*3*] critical strike damage.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz fires a shot at the fleeing youngster.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 5*
Show

Free: maintain one point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Standard: water blast on the choker  kid

Attack: (1d20+7)[*19*]
Damage: (2d6+9)[*13*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Bless
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## u-b

Tazmara gets the running choker kit and its remains fly off the wall, including on Hewitt. The scene is messy, but then it's all calm as the massacre is finished.

----------


## farothel

"That was heavy," Laurelata said, "everybody okay?"
She will start to look around for interesting things in these caves.  Maybe they could connect them to the town via another way and use them as cellars to keep food fresh.  Of course, after checking it all out and clearing out the gems they had found.  And if there were more of those, they could start some mining, although that would be tricky this close to the sea.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception to look around: (1d20+9)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"We're all still alive," Jessica comments between haggard breaths.  "Gather round and I can heal us."  She raises her symbol high as she calls upon Shelyn's grace.  "May the Eternal Rose restore our strength in unending service to her Grace and the beauty in all things!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I can channel as many times as we need.  I'll start with twice: (2d6)[*4*] [roll]2d6[/roll  *7 more* HP, all around!

(4/9 remaining)


"At least our livestock will be safer," she adds, as her companions rapidly recover from the fight.  "While we're down here, lets make sure there aren't any other obvious threats.  That ore in the previous chamber is quite the find!"

True to her words, Jessica immediately begins looking around the room where the chokers apparently laired, not precisely sure what she's looking for, but eager to be thorough.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri takes a deliberate moment to check each choker for life - snuffing out any he finds - before bowing his head respectfully and receiving the healing power from Jessica's prayers. The stoic half-orc looks at the choker children for several long breaths, though it's impossible to tell if he sees them or is simply looking past them into his mind's eye. With a deep, weary sigh he turns and trudges back the way they came, looking around intently and trying to find any threats before the others do...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception (1d20+9)[*23*]. Henri won't go out of sight of the others in the party.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The danger abated for now, Taz takes many long breaths, gently massaging her throat where the hand was clasped tight.  Though better equipped than most to endure that ordeal, it was very taxing.  She looks down at the choker corpses, these aberrations, with undisguised disgust.  All along, she knew that they had to deal with the threat from these chokers, that they needed to find their cave and end the threat, but it never occurred to her how close they were.  That they were breeding right underfoot and drinking their water upsets her.  

Thank you, Jessica.  Lets make sure there are no more of these and that the cave doesnt run deeper.

----------


## u-b

Jessica's quick look around the room reveals there is a lot of various garbage, some clearly looted from the colony, that might or might not contain anything valuable, but at least digging through that will not be fast, that's for sure. So you follow the other plan, that is to first secure this whole cave complex. Lightburn provides a useful input mentioning that he had detected some creatures' smell on the way here. Namely, coming  from the right-hand side of the very first intersection where you have turned left. So you go there, illuminate the passage and advance by little... then you see the passage widen up even though you are not yet there... and then there everything suddenly goes dark.

*Spoiler*
Show

Assuming you go as a tight group. You are still in a fairly narrow passage. Specify everyone's order 1 to 6. Those with darkvision can make perception checks. Everyone else see nothing. I want one round worth of actions from everyone.

*=> Party*

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica starts only briefly as the world goes black-and-white.  "Careful!" she whispers urgently.  Without asking for input, she begins a complicated spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting summon monster 2 to summon a fire elemental.  I think I choose the location when the spell finishes? (beginning of next round).  Probably going to choose about 30' ahead of me (so 15' ahead of the front line)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt decides to cast a protective spell on Lightburn while Lightburn tries to cast his own magic to create light once more. The two were probably the best prepared in the current situation. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Hewitt will cast Mage Armor on Lightburn.
Lightburn will try to cast Dancing Lights as a spell like ability.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Concern creeps in as the light goes out abruptly.  Although her dwarven eyes are well-suited for the absence of light, the change suggests danger - and likely close by.  As her eyes scan for danger, she instinctively affirms her connection to the source, and steels herself to fire a blast if she spots any danger.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 0*
Show

Free: maintain one point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Move: forward
Standard: ready water blast

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 33/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Bless
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## farothel

As she didn't see much in the dark, Laurelata had taken position near the end of the line.  She still had her torch but all of a sudden that didn't seem to matter.
"What the...," she started as she didn't see anything.  Then she shut up and tried to get some clues as to what was ahead by listening.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+9)[*23*] (I've rolled full perception.  Substract or add whatever modifier is needed for listening)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

\*Spoiler: Henri's Status, One round of action*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 29/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe*  +6 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* None 

Henri stays silent in the sudden darkness, straining to hear sounds of an attacker as he holds his axe high, ready to strike at any threat he senses...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Power Attack and ready an action to strike at an attacker: Greataxe (1d100)[*35*] for miss chance (51 or higher has a chance to hit), (1d20+6)[*17*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*20*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*10*] slashing damage, (1d12+9)[*19*] critical strike damage.

If any enemies incur AoOs: Greataxe (1d100)[*85*] for miss chance (51 or higher has a chance to hit), (1d20+6)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*12*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*21*] slashing damage, (1d12+9)[*19*] critical strike damage.

----------


## u-b

Tazmara moves forward out of the passage and into a wider cave. She sees some stalactites moving and _detaching_ and _flying_ towards her on their leathery wings...

The flaps of leathery wings can be heard just fine. Lightburn and Jessica see the flyers approaching Tazmara.

*Spoiler*
Show


AF11 and AE14 detach and attack. They'll end up in AH13 and AG14 if not intercepted.

*=> Tazmara (readied action)*

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Attack AF11: (1d20+6)[*11*] (+1 if bless still active) (+1 if aberration)
Damage: (2d6+9)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Tazmara shoots a stream of water that hits the ceiling (those unable to see it can recognize the familiar sound and the approximate location where it hits, to some large error margin). There is more leathery wings flapping in the direction you've heard Tazmara go. Descending or something...

*Spoiler: Those who can see it*
Show

Two things swoop down on Tazmara. One has to dodge a jet and aborts the attack at the last moment when it becomes apparent that it would miss. The other slams Tazmara in the face and quickly wraps the tentacles all around the dwarf's head. Tazmara feels her neck being crushed _again_, but also the leathery "wing" sort of thing all over the face completely blocks any sight.


*Spoiler: Mechanics for those who can see it*
Show

Thingie 1: (1d20+3)[7] for (1d4)[3] grab (1d20+5)[21] constrict (1d4+4)[7]
Thingie 2: (1d20+3)[17] for (1d4)[*1*] grab (1d20+5)[25] constrict (1d4+4)[*8*]

In addition to all the usual options, Tazmara can _automatically_ hit the thing grabbing her face if she is fine taking half as much damage herself.

*=> Party (everyone, including Tazmara again)*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 29/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe*  +6 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* None 

Silently Henri concentrates, trying to hear their attackers and swinging his axe in the direction he suspects they are...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception: (1d20+9)[*28*] to identify the right square to attack. Henri will then move adjacent, activate Power Attack, and strike at the enemy: Greataxe (1d100)[*92*] for miss chance (51 or higher has a chance to hit), (1d20+6)[*16*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*11*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*21*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*21*] critical strike damage.

If any enemies incur AoOs: Greataxe (1d100)[*87*] for miss chance (51 or higher has a chance to hit), (1d20+6)[*17*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*11*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*10*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*28*] critical strike damage.

----------


## farothel

Not being able to see anything, Laurelata decided to cast her detect magic spell to see if she could maybe detect and destroy the focus for this darkness.

----------


## Farmerbink

A sudden brightness appears as a small creature of _pure fire_ winks into existence in the chamber ahead.  "They're going for the head again!  Watch your necks!" Jessica calls, as she worriedly witnesses Tazmara's face becoming wrapped in leather.  She focuses the blessing of her Goddess on the Dwarf, hoping to aid her efforts of escape.

_For 1 round, Tazmara rolls d20s twice and takes best_
*Spoiler: Jessica, Round 1?*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 4/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond: (5/5)* Active on all allies
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 4/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
See sheet for spells: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1453959

Use bit of luck on Tazmara
move up with Tazmara (I'm not precisely clear on enemy locations, but she's hoping to take a defensive stance)
AoO if applicable (seems likely if they continue to attack):
(1d20+4)[*11*] glaive
(1d20+4)[*21*] CC (24, x3)
(1d10+3)[*7*] damage
(2d10+6)[*21*] crit bonus

Small Fire elemental appears in melee with one of the creatures- ideally flanking, though I haven't included it.
(1d20+4)[*16*] slam attack (round 1 of 3)
(1d20+4)[*23*] CC 24, x2
(2d4)[*7*] damage  (1d4 slam, 1d4 fire)
(2d4)[*4*] crit bonus
If it, target attempts reflex DC 11 or catches fire for persistent 1d4 until it's out.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

With another gurgled choke as yet another aberration latched onto her head, Taz tries to fight it off.  She then tries to avoid smashing her own face with the water jet, but still tries to hit the leathery creature.

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 1*
Show

Free: maintain one point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Standard: water blast
Not sure if blindness applies?
Attack: (1d20+8)[*16*] or (1d20+8)[*14*] Damage: (2d6+9)[*14*]
If kill it, 5ft step back to AG15

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 24/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Bless
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt tries to help the dwarf in getting the thing of him. Lightburn on the other hand tries to bite the creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Hewitt grapple attempt (1d20+3)[*19*]
Lightburn Bite (1d20+5)[*7*] Damage (1d6+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Henri moves forward, as that's where the action is, and hears quite well that the action is straight ahead of him. Some thing is flying further on, but right before him, as he absolutely is unable to see, Taz is being choked? Laurelata casts a spell and indeed there is magic. It will take some time to make sense of it. Jessica sends Tazmara her blessing and moves in herself to help both Taz and an appearing small fire elemental, which despite being "on fire" seems incapable of brightening the area. Taz hits the flying leathery thing holding onto her face, blasting away, like, a good half of it, but the remaining half of creature still holds on even as you can only wonder how it is going to "eat" anything... Hewitt hurries to help, but it takes him some time to get there. Lightburn is much faster, but his attack toes not get the struggling remains of the creature. By now Henri is pretty sure that, like, everyone is, like, everywhere around him, so he's not sure about swinging anything heavier than a fist. Should he try to do grappling?

The flying thing near Tazmara tries to find its place near or instead of the half-blasted thing, but Tazmara is able to shoo it away for the moment with a fake attack. At least now she can see what is happening! But half the thing choking her is still holding and, really, constricting, pretty damn tight for good *7* hit points of her windpipe. A thind thing detaches from the ceiling and, dodging a glaive swing by Jessica, tries to attack the priestess. It seems too busy avoiding the elemental, though, which it seems to fear more than the glaive, and so fails to connect.

*Spoiler*
Show


Thingie 1: (1d20+3)[10] for (1d4)[3] grab (1d20+5)[11] constrict (1d4+4)[7]
Thingie 2: (1d20+5)[19] constrict (1d4+4)[7]
Thingie 3: (1d20+3)[6] for (1d4)[3] grab (1d20+5)[16] constrict (1d4+4)[6]

Tazmara still grappled, but at least she can see.

Henry can sort of see the glowing elemental, a silhouette of half the whatever grappling Tazmara and maybe a half silhouette of Jessica, but that's about it. It keeps being dark. Can attack AG14 with 20% miss chance; a miss because of that concealment targets Tazmara with 50% miss chance.

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## farothel

Laurelata moves forward slowly, while maintaining her spell to find the source of the magic.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


move towards source of magic.
maintain the detect magic spell to learn more.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 29/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe*  +6 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* None 

"*Forgive me, Tazmara,*" says Henri seriously as he tries to attack the creature strangling her (and not hit her...).

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Henri will activate Power Attack and strike at the enemy in *AG14*: Greataxe (1d100)[*57*] for miss chance (21 or higher has a chance to hit - if this is a miss, then (1d100)[*34*] to avoid hitting Tazmara, with 51 or higher *missing* her), (1d20+6)[*11*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*13*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*18*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*34*] critical strike damage.

If any enemies incur AoOs: Greataxe (1d100)[*98*] for miss chance (21 or higher has a chance to hit - if this is a miss, then (1d100)[*89*] to avoid hitting Tazmara, with 51 or higher *missing* her), (1d20+6)[*24*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*9*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*21*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*35*] critical strike damage.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt decides to try a different aproach to get those things off the party. "Lightburn, roar with all your might!" Lightburn nods as he roars with all his strenght.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Intimidate check to demoralize the enemies. +2 from the intimidating prowess feat. (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Tazmara, the goddess remains with you!"

_For 1 round, Tazmara rolls d20s twice and takes best_
*Spoiler: Jessica, Round 2*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 4/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond: (5/5)* Active on all allies
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 3/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
See sheet for spells: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1453959

Use bit of luck on Tazmara again.
Move to AF/12

AoO if applicable (seems likely if they continue to attack):
(1d20+4)[*6*] glaive
(1d20+4)[*19*] CC (24, x3)
(1d10+3)[*6*] damage
(2d10+6)[*23*] crit bonus

Small Fire elemental appears in melee with one of the creatures- ideally flanking, though I haven't included it.
(1d20+4)[*16*] slam attack (round 2 of 3)
(1d20+4)[*6*] CC 24, x2
(2d4)[*8*] damage  (1d4 slam, 1d4 fire)
(2d4)[*4*] crit bonus
If hit, target attempts reflex DC 11 or catches fire for persistent 1d4 until it's out.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz accepts the blessing of Shelyn.  Through the continued choking, Tazmara strains to launch another blast as the creature on her.  

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 1*
Show

Free: maintain one point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Standard: water blast
Attack: (1d20+8)[*9*] or (1d20+8)[*19*]  Damage: (2d6+9)[*19*]
If kill it, 5ft step back to AG15

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 17/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Bless
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## u-b

The sources of magic are numerous, so Laurelata simply moves forward until she sees a lot of auras directly in front of her. All other senses suggest this is where the action is, and she even sees some silhouettes against what seems to be a small fire elemental. Henri makes a swing that's forceful enough to chop someone's head off. He misses any and all heads, but Tazmara cannot help but think that the swing still was too close to her to have peace and comfort. Lightburn roars. You hear it loud and clear and, in fact, it is mightily impressive. Jessica pronounces a blessing and with it Tazmara finally blasts the thing off her face. The things fighting you decide to flee. Or at least so it would appear from their actions. They flap their wings above your heads into the corridor.

*Spoiler*
Show


They are out of the darkness, but that does not mean you can normally see them from within. Jessica can make up to two AoOs. Nobody else does.

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 3*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 29/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe*  +6 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* None 

"*We can't let them go - they're predators and will just threaten someone else later,*" says Henri as he clumsily moves in the direction the creatures flew, intent on getting out of the magical darkness and into the light where he can attack them.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

If the nearest Darkmantle is low enough to the ground and Henri is allowed to charge through the slightly-turning corridor, he'd charge that one with his greataxe: (1d20+8)[*21*] to hit, (1d20+8)[*16*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*14*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*35*] critical strike damage.

If it is too high or he cannot charge, a double move will bring him to *AI23*, I think. 

I did _not_ include the effects of Charge in my stat block above, so please apply -2 to AC if he gets the charge off. If he cannot charge because the Darkmantle is too high he'd swap weapons too and take out his longbow after securing his axe.

If he somehow gets an AoO: (1d20+6)[*7*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*26*] (20/x3), (1d12+9)[*15*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*33*] critical strike damage. Won't matter - natural 1...

----------


## farothel

Feeling more than seeing the critters, Laurelata senses they move past her.  As she knows the darkness effect is gone back in the corridor, she heads that way as quickly as she can, but still careful.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


2 move actions as I assume I'll have to move slower in the darkness to get to the edge of it.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"I suppose you are right. We need to take care of those things one way or the other. They could try to sneak on us to attack once again." Hewitt adds in agreement to the plan. Hewitt stays in the back while Lightburn goes front to assist. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Just moving forward for Hewitt and Lightburn.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Finally free of the wretched creature, Taz chokes down a gulp of air.  She then dashes down the hall quickly and fires a shot at one of the retreating creatures.  "They flee down the way we came!"

*Spoiler: Taz, Round 3*
Show

Free: maintain one point of burn - +1/+2 to att/dam of blast, also +5 cold resist.
Move: Move to AH18
Standard: water blast on AI23 (which is 30' away so PBS works)
Attack: (1d20+8)[*22*]  Damage: (2d6+9)[*19*]

*Spoiler: Taz stats*
Show

*Tazmara Stonesong*
F NG Dwarf Kineticist (Aquakineticist), *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 17/33 (NL 3), *DR* Cold/pressure - 6 (1), *Speed* 20 / 20 (swim)
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*PBS Water Blast*  +6 (2d6+9, x2)
*  Dagger*  +3 (+4 thrown) (1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
*  Heavy Pick*  +3 (1d6+1, x4)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Condition* Burn 1
Bless
Having a swim speed grants a +8 bonus on some swim checks (most others are not needed)

----------


## Farmerbink

"We can hunt them down later, if we have to!" Jessica calls as her allies dash off into the caves.  "Oh, darn it!"  She follows suit, chasing after both friend and foe alike.

*Spoiler: Jessica, Round 2*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 4/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond: (5/5)* Active on all allies
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 3/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
See sheet for spells: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1453959

If Jessica can move and attack, she will:
(1d20+4)[*9*] glaive
(1d20+4)[*24*] crit confirm (24, x3)
(1d10+3)[*8*] damage
(2d10+6)[*23*] crit bonus damage

AoO if applicable:
(1d20+4)[*6*] glaive
(1d20+4)[*5*] crit confirm (24, x3)
(1d10+3)[*9*] damage
(2d10+6)[*16*] crit bonus damage

Small Fire elemental chases for its last round of existence on this plane.
(1d20+4)[*10*] slam
(1d20+4)[*18*] crit confirm (24, x2)
(1d4)[*2*] damage 
(1d4)[*2*] damage 
If hit, target attempts reflex DC 11 or catches fire for persistent (1d4)[*2*] until it's out.

----------


## u-b

You chase the _thing_ (and it's just one thing as the other is blasted off the air by Tazmara), which leads you into the big choker cave (where you have first met choker kids). There the thing invokes more darkness at your fire elemental and tries to hide among the stalactites on the ceiling.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception needed to spot which "stalactite" it is: (1d20+10)[*26*]
You know the general area (if anything, Lightburn can still sniff it out there somewhere), but spotting the right stalactite might take some time. If anyone with darkvision makes it, everyone with darkvision can make one round of ranged attacks (too high for a melee, even with reach). If not, roll 1d12 to pick a stalactite (12 gets the correct one).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 4*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 29/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe*  +6 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* None 

Henri grunts in annoyance, but settles down to wait out the monstrous threat as his allies bombard it with ranged attacks. "*I'll stand back there where the ceiling is low,*" he says as he steps out of the darkness and into the previous hallway, intent on attacking the creature if it tries to flee again.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move back to a clear spot, preferably out of the area of effect of the _Darkness_ and ready an attack against the Darkmantle if it tries to fly past him: grateaxe (1d20+6)[*9*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*26*] (20x3), (1d12+9)[*17*] slashing damage, (2d12+18)[*35*] critical strike damage.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz makes her best guess as to which stalactite is the creature, and fires a blast of water that way.

Random: (1d12)[*6*]
Attack: (1d20+8)[*24*]
Damage: (2d6+9)[*14*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Lightburn enters the viscinity with Hewitt just behind him. The two cant reach for the creature and instead decide to prepare for a counterattack. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Readying an action to attack from both of them if the creatures try to attack them.

----------


## farothel

As she doesn't see anything in the darkness, Laurelata waits at the entrance of the cave, bow ready in case the thing comes back out.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


move to cave entrance where the thing (and the darkness) is.
ready action: if it comes out, I'll shoot: (1d20+5)[*8*]
damage: (1d8+1)[*8*] ((2d6)[*5*] good damage if evil)

----------


## Farmerbink

As the creature all-but disappears into the ceiling, Jessica is left scratching her head.  "This is foolish," she murmurs, as Tazmara blasts the stalactites somewhat at random, and the others take up a defensive posture.  

"Well, it's no threat to _us,_ at this point," she comments aloud.  "Let's build a bit of a fire and smoke it out.  It shouldn't take too much, since the smoke will rise in here."  She puts her glaive down for the moment, and retrieves a torch.  "Might even do with just one," she adds, as she begins to light the bundle.

*Spoiler: Jessica, Round 3*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 4/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond: (5/5)* Active on all allies
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 3/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
See sheet for spells: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1453959

----------


## u-b

Jessica barely begins to go about her plan when, after a second jet from Tazmara blasts a second stalactite, one of the neighboring stalactites gets the hint and tries to retreat again, now into a passage to "northwest". So far, you haven't been there, so how does this consideration affect your chase?

*Spoiler*
Show

Tazmara: (1d12)[7]

Takes a run action, so likely you cannot move and use a short-ranged attack.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz gives Jessica a puzzled glare.  This isnt a bat or some cuddly cave creature, this is one of the aberrant beasts from the depths of the earth where untold horrors dwell.  We cant let this thing be anywhere near our camp.  It could pass information to even more dangerous things below about us.  Taz begins to head after the fleeing creature.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 5*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 29/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe*  +6 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* None 

"*Right...*" Says Henri, stepping forward and following the creature into the new tunnel cautiously...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Double move to try and keep up with the darkmantle, but not too far that he cannot see the other PCs...

----------


## farothel

Laurelata follows the rest of the group, wondering where this is headed.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Please wait!" Jessica calls, quietly but urgently.  "We know the creature is here and dangerous.  We should proceed with caution.  Can we take a few moments for me to call upon Shelyn's grace for a _Blessing_ before we charge off into the darkness anew?"

She pauses long enough to hear her companion's thoughts before beginning a simple prayer.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Jessica has one spell slot unprepared.  If anyone has a more specific suggestion, I'm open to it.  But I don't see _any_ reason, much less a good one, to charge off into somewhere we haven't been without trying to prepare as best we're able.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz sighs and relents, youre right wait!  I think I can she trails off, draws some power, drops to one knee and fires a blast at the creature from down the corridor.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

move: channel 1
Standard:  extended range blast: (1d20+7)[*19*] Damage: (2d6+8)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

The flying thing is blasted through the center, but somehow manages to remain in the air to sort of hobble along behind a bend and out of sight, leaving a distinctive trail of blood and minced intestines.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt wonders about the sutuation. Are we really being careful enough? He mentally wonders to Lightburn. I´ll try to cover for everyone to retreat if anything goes wrong and we need to retreat. Lighburn responds asthe two keep following the group deeper in the cave.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Henri's Status, Round 6(?)*
Show

*Henri (no last name)*
Male True Neutral Half-Orc Ranger (Wild Stalker), *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 29/30, *Speed* 20 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Greataxe*  +6 (1d12+9, 20/x3)
*Breastplate* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Condition* None 

Henri slows to stay within sight of the rest of the party and looks down the dark tunnels, his all-too-human eyes unable to pierce the darkness even as he hears the injured creature clumsily fly away. Nodding along with the wisdom of not getting too far ahead he waits for the others. "*Can't light a wet torch - can someone make my axe glow?*" he asks as the others catch up. "*They know we're here - no point in sneaking.*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Requesting a _Light_ cantrip or similar from someone. Can anyone help?

----------


## farothel

Laurelata would follow the others, weapon ready.  If she spotted the critter, she would fire at it.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


move.
If I can see it and have my standard action still ready: shoot: (1d20+5)[*9*] for damage: (1d8+1)[*3*] (if evil: (2d6)[*6*] good damage).
else double move to keep up

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica shakes her head ruefully.  "I don't struggle with darkness, so I don't usually prepare such magic," she unhappily informs Henri.  "I can prepare a spell to that effect, but I haven't in some time...."  She continues to work on the torch in hand, intent upon bringing torchlight and smoke to the darkness.

----------


## u-b

Magically, as that seems the only viable way, you illuminate your way following the creature. It does not take you far as just behind the first narrow spot the cave to your left gets much wider and you see a space that has clearly artifically been hollowed out and veins of various crystals exposed, refracting any light cast upon their surface. Small piles of rock are heaped on the ground nearby, where the earth has been carefully chiseled way to expose the potentially precious stones. There is also a narrow passage leading "north-west", but by the blood trail left you clearly see that's not the way to chase your mark. It seems to have nowhere to go out of the room, so you take a moment and yep, see some fresh blood drop off a stalactite...

*Spoiler: Lightburn*
Show

The stones here smell funny. That is, they smell stone, but not just the way they do in the rest of the caves. Lightburn has no huge experience smelling sorts of stones, so he has not much to add.
*Spoiler*
Show

The thing is "hiding", but you see it no prob. Short range.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Ignoring potential dangers of the room, the moment she spots the aberrant stalactite, Taz fires off a shot at the creature.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Attack: (1d20+8)[*20*] Damage: (2d6+9)[*16*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Henri slows to stay within sight of the rest of the party and looks down the dark tunnels, his all-too-human eyes unable to pierce the darkness even as he hears the injured creature clumsily fly away. Nodding along with the wisdom of not getting too far ahead he waits for the others. "*Can't light a wet torch - can someone make my axe glow?*" he asks as the others catch up. "*They know we're here - no point in sneaking.*"
> 
> *Spoiler: Mechanics*
> Show
> 
> Requesting a _Light_ cantrip or similar from someone. Can anyone help?


Hewitt hears about the request and goes to help cast the spell. "Here you go." Hewitt replies. Lightburn informs the rest of what he smelled. "For some reason I can smell the stone here. I dont know why."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting light as requested on the axe.

----------


## u-b

Tazmara blasts the "stalactite" off the ceiling. It lands in a number of places, deader than dead. So, are you done here? And now what?

----------


## farothel

Now the thing was dead, Laurelata took the opportunity to look around in the cave they were in, as they hadn't been here before.  She didn't put her bow away of course, but it wouldn't hurt to see who or what had dug out these caves, or if they were natural, who had been in here before (besides the chokers that is).

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


Perception: (1d20+9)[*23*]
knowledge(dungeoneering): (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

This section of the cave does not seem to be lived in - that is, there is no such thingies lying anywhere - but it sure as hell seems to be _worked_ in. There are three heaps of stones in the center. First, a big heap of cracked rocks. Second, a small heap of precious stones. And third, a medium heap of... well, rocks to process? These do not seem to be old. In fact, you'd be hard-pressed to name _any_ lower bound, and cracking lots of rocks could well explain the smell that Lightburn was mentioning. You ask lightburn two questions. First, if the chokers were mining it. And the answer is "no". Second, whether he smells _any_ miners. The answer is negative either. Looking around the cave some more reveals... well, not quite reveals, but the elves have keen senses, some even more so, and the southern wall does not quite _sound_ right. Not "confined" enough? Laurelata tries to touch it... and finds nothing amiss.

*Spoiler: Laurelata*
Show

Nothing to see here. Move along.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata isn't fully convinced, so she turns to the others.
"I thought I felt something here," she said, "anybody can check it out for magic?  I've already used my allotment of magic detection today."

In the meantime she goes to check out what exactly they were mining here?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Quietly Henri leads the others into the cave and then follows about as he keeps his eyes peeled for threats. At the request for magical aid he shakes his head, but he does come close to the wall where Laurelata was searching. "*I don't see anything strange, but where did the miners go?*" he asks.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica responds eagerly to Laurelata.  "Certainly.  Let me just... focus for a moment."  In relative safety, she does just that, and spends several seconds scanning the room for magical auras, and trying to discern what she can from any that she finds.

*Spoiler: OOC: Detect Magic*
Show

Cast the spell, focus as long as able (if there's nothing here, it'll be quick).

Attempt Arcana for any auras, starting with the most powerful?: 
(1d20+5)[*24*]
(1d20+5)[*16*]
(1d20+5)[*14*]
(1d20+5)[*13*]


Satisfied for the moment, she returns to investigating the room, proper.



> There is also a narrow passage leading "north-west"...


  "Probably over here," Jessica calls, from beside a small opening, easily overlooked in the dim recesses of the chamber.

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler: Jessica*
Show

Most of the southern wall radiates Illusion all over it. Jessica concentrates, trying to see through it, and sees another wall several feet behind the fake one. And in between, standing perfectly still, two dog-sized _them_...

----------


## Farmerbink

"What the heck!?" Jessica literally jumps, scrambling away from the "wall" to the south to hide behind Henri.  "It's a trap!  Its a- It's...."  She stammers for a moment...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri doesn't say anything, but barrels up to the front, getting between the rest of the party and whatever Jessica saw...

----------


## Farmerbink

"It's.. gotta be the miners?  That wall is an illusion, be careful!"  Gripping her glaive tightly, more like a security blanket than an implement of war, Jessica stammers out a warning as she tries to figure out what she's seeing.

"They're like... gemstone scorpions?  Except the size of a dog...  I don't know if they are even alive, it could be some kind of machine, maybe."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a scowl of confusion Henri turns his head slightly over his shoulder to ask, "*Are they doing anything? Do they care that we're here?*"

----------


## farothel

Laurelata took some distance from the wall and had another look at it, trying to pierce the illusion.
"Maybe they can talk, like that critter we met up on the way to the tower," she said.  She wasn't sure what language, but it could be worth a try.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"Well, we have seen a ton of strange machinery before, some of it pretty dangerous." Hewitt reminds the rest. "....still, we could use this chance to try to capture one if it turns outto be agressive.." he suggests.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica watches the creatures with single-minded furvor, equal parts confused and wary.  "They... don't appear to be moving at all?" she murmurs.  "Perhaps they're constructs of some kind, currently turned off?  Be careful, either way.  They look like they could be dangerous, and if they made this pile of splintered rocks...."

----------


## u-b

The wall at which Jessica looks at points does not seem like it does anything. Except for your warning shouts and the related discussion the cave keeps being quiet.

*Spoiler: Jessica*
Show

Indeed, they don't appear to be moving. You are unsure whether this does or does not mean a thing.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz stares at the wall in confusion.  She couldnt see what Jessica claimed to see.  She briefly considered that Jessica saw an illusion and not the rest of them, but that didnt make much sense.  After staring at the wall for moment, she says, these creatures seem to just be hiding, they do not seem aggressive, and they certainly dont look like aberrations, from your description.  Are these just local fauna?  If they are avoiding us and not eating our livestock or plotting our demise maybe we should just let them be?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri keeps his attention focused forward, on the offending wall and the possibly-threatening things beyond it. "*Lots of questions - where are the masters of these things?*" he asks. "*While I guard this, someone else should look...*"

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica stammers for a moment, struggling to compose thoughts into words.  "Who would we even ask?  Surely no one in the colony knows of this, or we would have been warned."  She eyes the strange creatures/constructs/whatever for several heartbeats.  "They certainly look like they could be dangerous in the wrong circumstances.  We need to either leave and warn the colonists, or press the issue and at least see what we can learn..."

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"Kind of hard to evaluate. Well, if those things might activate, why dont we send a summon instead? See if they react to it. If nothing happens, we are probably safe." Hewitt replies offering a suggestion.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


If everyone agrees on it, Hewitt will dismiss Lightburn for a moment to summon a celestial dog. Then send it off to just check the creatures and see if they react to it.

----------


## Farmerbink

"I'd much rather do that than leave them behind without any answer," Jessica responds quietly.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Is the dog even going to be able to walk through the wall?  If you want to try, go ahead.  This is next to the colony - maybe we should just report their existence to Ramona.

----------


## u-b

Hewitt summons a dog. And, for a start, he has some problems getting the dog into the wall...

*Spoiler*
Show

Make two successfull Handle Animal checks to "Push" an animal (first one is to succeed and then the other can be attempted) at DC 25, namely to:
1. Get the dog move into the wall.
2. Get the dog attack the thingies.

The dog comes war-trained, but... "Normally, an animal will attack only humanoids, monstrous humanoids, giants, or other animals. Teaching an animal to attack all creatures (including such unnatural creatures as undead and aberrations) counts as two tricks."

Retries possible at cumulative +1 DC as the dog gets increasingly annoyed.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

It is with some...distrust? Confusion? Ignorance?...that Henri watches the scene progress, with an extraplanar magic dog summoned and encouraged to try and move through an apparently solid stone wall. "*Never did understand this sort of thing...*" he mutters as he watches, his weapon still readied in his tireless hands.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"I am unsure if this is actually working. Should I just dismiss the summon?" Hewitt replies from the poor results so far. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


If yes, then he will dismiss the summon and begin the ritual to call Lightburn back.

----------


## farothel

"We can try to throw some rocks," Laurelata said suddenly, "they should pass through.  Or we can just ignore them and move on."

----------


## u-b

Hewitt dismisses the dog and summons a small earth elemental instead. He does not know a word in Terran, so just points at the wall. The elemental goes there, right through. There is a sound of stone hitting stone. Again. And again. And then silence.

*Spoiler: Hewitt*
Show

You sense your summon disappear.
*Spoiler: Jessica*
Show

Jessica sees the one thing, approached by the elemental, to sting it. Then the elemental to hit it for some superficial damage, then the other thing steps closer and smashes the elemental with yet another sting. The things stand still again, seemingly ready for your further actions.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thing sting: (1d20+7)[22] for (2d6+3)[11]
Elemental slam (1d20+6)[25] for (1d6+4)[7]
Thing sting: (1d20+7)[25] for (2d6+3)[12]


*=> Party(?)*

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"Well, either the summoned elemental was dealt with or something magical dismissed it." Hewitt replies worried. Whatever the case, I am not sure we can handle it just yet.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica gapes, wincing at attacks unseen by her companions.  "Uhhh... the good news is they appear to not care about what's beyond the illusory wall." 

She blinks a few times, before stammering out a conclusion.  "But it looks very much like that would hurt.  A _lot_.  We should report them to Ramona, and make sure _nobody_ comes in here anytime soon."

----------


## farothel

"Jessica, do they look like native beasts or constructs," Laurelata asked, wondering.  If it were constructs, they might be reprogrammable in the future to help out instead of being a danger.

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler: Jessica*
Show

Well, now that you see them sting and think about it and the illusory wall and the mining operation... well, you are pretty sure you know the buddies. They are crysmals. And, thinking of their abilities, they can shoot their stingers so might be targeting some of you this very moment, not shooting only because of reasons of theirs. Also, if anyone cares, they should speak Terran.

*Spoiler*
Show

Jessica know (arcana): (1d20+5)[25]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica blinks several times.  "Uh, _neither,_ actually.  Now that I've seen them fight, I think I've heard of these....  They're sort of earth elementals- just especially drawn to crystals and other gemstones.  They tend to be....  um...  not precisely friendly, but also not prone to violence.  One of them almost certainly conjured this illusory wall, presumably to hide from us-" she glances over her shoulder, suddenly self-conscious- "or something else.  In either case, they could have attacked us- by surprise- any time now.  Let's uh- let's talk further away, ok?"

She begins to gently direct her companions to the opening in the other wall, still not quite turning her back on the crysmals.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri nods and backs up slowly, keeping himself between the illusory wall and the party. "*So...do you think there is anything else in here?*" he asks without turning back to look into the caves. "*If there's anything else here, we should deal with it.*"

----------


## farothel

"At the moment they don't pose a threat to the colony, right," Laurelata asked, still not sure what they were facing, "if so, I would just leave them for now and revisit later when we have more information or are better equipped to handle these kinds of things."

----------


## u-b

The only part of the cave you have not already explored seems to be a passage leading out of this "room". You follow it and eventually emerge behind some bush under some hill. This seems to have not been used recently, but some time it was. You mark the location as it is a more convenient entrance into the cave than through the well. You then make your way back to report (or something).

*Spoiler*
Show

What are your plans for the rest of the day and, if applicable, for later?

UPD: If you want to loot the choker section of the cave, you can consider it done if you spend some time.
UPD2: Do you take or leave the gems mined so far (apparently by these two elemental scorpion things)?

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica is relieved to be back above ground.  "Well, at least we can rest assured that we won't be losing livestock to the chokers anymore.  Not sure what to do with those two crystalline critters, though.  At the very least, if we plan to drive them off, I think we need to call upon as much magical guidance as possible, and storm the place aggressively.  But I hate to do attack them just for money....  It's not even really that useful out here..."

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"If anything, I am more worried about its master. There are so many weird creations on this island, its hard to know when something has been here for a long time and what was just recently created." Hewitt complains.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the party settles on leaving the strange constructs behind, apparently hidden behind an illusory wall, Henri scowls unhappily. "*We need to warn the colony and do something to block the way. What about cleaning up the caves - don't want to leave corpses behind to attract scavengers...*" he says to the others. As they seem content to move on he looks for at least one volunteer to help him clean out the tunnels and set up a warning sign at the cave entrance.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I'm content to have Henri spend the rest of the day clearing out the cave of corpses, loot, and crystals. Additionally, a sign or some barrier to keep hapless colonists from wandering in and getting hurt seems like a good idea. Will anyone else help?

----------


## farothel

"I'll help out," Laurelata said.  She didn't have darkvision, but she could see quite well with just the light of a torch so she could look around for interesting stuff.
"Maybe bring the chokers up so the colonists can see that they are gone," she suggested.

----------


## u-b

You start to loot the caves. It takes some time. Rummaging through the chokers' lair, you see a perfectly normal backpack stashed in a nook in the wall and filled with:
1. A porcelain tea set for 6, with three of the teacups now having broken handles.
2. A steel flask full of whiskey etched with an elaborate "R".
3. A beutiful silver mirror with a rose motif.
4. A set of dice in a wooden cup capped with leather.
5. Four star candle fireworks.
6. Two very similar non-magical vials of _something_.
7. A magical small non-precious stone.
8. A magical belt.
9. A magical cloak.
10. Ten pounds of other gear, mainly clothing and household utensils.

There is nothing much else of value. There is also nothing in darkmantles' part of the cave.

You then turn your attention to the newly-mined heap of crystals. There is literally hundreds gp worth of them, but it would take better illumination and some more time to arrive at an exact figure. As soon as you start to bag the crystals, there are some stony clicks behind the illusory wall that still holds... and then you face not a pile of crystals, but a solid non-precious rock.

*Spoiler*
Show

Will DC 13 if you try to handle the rock.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica absolutely gawks at the silver mirror, almost entranced by the fine workmanship.  Only after a few gentle nudges does she turn her attention to identifying the magical items.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not that she's _good_ at it, mind you, but she'll _try._

Unknown DCs, know arcana with detect magic to identify:
(1d20+5)[*20*] magic stone
(1d20+5)[*6*] belt
(1d20+5)[*20*] cloak


Several minutes later, she eyes the pile of precious gems with obvious concern.  "I really don't think we should mess with any of that if we're not ready to fight for it," she murmurs, glancing at the illusory wall and beyond.  "I also don't think they're unintelligent, so we better be serious."

----------


## farothel

"Good idea," Laurelata said as she looked at the solid rock instead of the pile of gems she was supposed to be looking at, "we can always come back later."

When they were back up with all the stuff from the chokers, she helped Jessica with identifying it.  She wasn't a magic user, but she knew some about it.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


will safe: (1d20+2)[*17*]
spellcraft: (1d20+4)[*8*] on the items Jessica can't identify

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt decides to take a look at the items himself in look for its possible monetary value especially for selling. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Appraise: (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

You identify some, but not all of the magic items found. The function of the belt remains unclear. The appraisal gives Hewitt something to ponder as there is stuff for all kinds, expensive and not and for which is and isn't a market. Meanwhile, Laurelata is pretty sure the newly-appearing boulder is yet another illusion and can even feel the crystals inside it, but, putting some thought into it, you get the message and, leave the crystals to the crystal creatures, at least for now. You are then back to base or something...

*Spoiler*
Show

1. A porcelain tea set for 6, with three of the teacups now having broken handles. _- now a tea set for 3 with a few spares thrown in, so maybe 20..25 gp_
2. A steel flask full of whiskey etched with an elaborate "R". _- in good shape, but it's just a flask so 1 gp or such_
3. A beautiful silver mirror with a rose motif. _- a piece of art, worth maybe 150 gp if you find the right buyer_
4. A set of dice in a wooden cup capped with leather. _- well-made and well-used, so 10 gp total_
5. Four star candle fireworks. _- 5 gp a pop_
6. Two very similar non-magical vials of something. _- it seems you will need a chemist_
7. A magical small non-precious stone (thunderstone). _- standard price 30 gp_
8. A magical belt. _- unclear (a typical magical belt should worth at least 1000 gp, often 4000 gp)_
9. A magical cloak (shield cloak). _- nominally 1000 gp, but there is hardly a market_
10. Ten pounds of other gear, mainly clothing and household utensils. _- maybe 10 gp for the lot and there is a good market for these_

It's some time afternoon, so what do you do?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri does his part, often performing the heavy-lifting and manual labor stoically, until the crystals disappear under an apparent illusion. "*Weird - I don't like this...going put up a warning at the entrance...*" he explains as he walks away to do that, hopefully conscripting the aid of someone in the colony with the writing skills and supplies.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata will help moving the stuff and putting up the sign.  Now they have an easier entrance, she also proposes to close the way through the well, just to make sure there's nothing foul that can enter into the well that way.  She knows that the household utensils will fetch a good price in the fledgling colony as those are the types of items they need the most at the moment.  She selects some items she might be able to use in her food business.  The whiskey could also come in handy, but it's not enough really.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica nods, satisfied with their findings.  "I'd call that a job well done!" she exhorts.  "No more chokers to be stealing the goats, and I can't fathom the crystal fellas will be a problem for our water supply.  Seems they just want to harvest the crystals and without _some_ market, I hardly see any value disturbing them."

After only a moment, she frowns thoughtfully.  "Which brings us back to the matter at hand...  We've still got Rayland and Eliza to deal with, and not much of a lead.  We _could_ find some excuse to continue camping out of town, but I don't know that that's a sustainable solution.  At best, we're mostly just delaying having to deal with that issue....  But I can't come up with any better solutions.  Without knowing what's going on with them, we're... we're still very much just floundering..."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz nods, she was happy for an excuse to be away from them.  Right!  We need to break the enchantment on Rayland.  We could get someone in the colony to try to do that, maybe one of the priests?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"I agree. Lets regroup for now. No point in hanging around here anymore" Hewitt replies hoping the extra treasure wont be too much bruden for the rest.

----------


## u-b

You go back to the village and have a guard call up the priests. The priests say neither of them can just break the enchantment, but there is this plan: the three of you can cast every spell slot as a Protection from Evil. This is not guaranteed to work, but the chances are solid. Can be done as soon as tomorrow and, if not working, repeated the day after that.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*I still can't help much, but will stay close, just in case,*" says Henri calmly as the others discuss magic and interrogations. Perhaps he could be a frightening, intimidating presence, if needed, but otherwise the quiet half-orc lacks the sorts of skills to help much...

----------


## farothel

There is little Laurelata can do in that as well, except keeping an eye out for any strange things.
"These spells only last a few hours," she says to Henri, "so we have to be prepared for him to revert back."

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"I can help with the castings. I dont mind to asssisting on such matters with my magic in a safer environment." Hewitt replies about the plan.

----------


## Farmerbink

"It's as good an idea as any I've heard.  I can cast protection from evil once today, but can plan to prepare more for tomorrow if we want to be more sure of it."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

To be clear, I'm content to do it today, especially if we can have the resident clerics prepared to add a few castings of their own.

----------


## u-b

The clerics say they have two more castings between them, so you could as well try today, but there is the risk of failing and giving the affected party more time to react before the next try.

*Spoiler*
Show

Please specify when how exactly you are to do it. Right now the two of them are in the tent guarded from some distance by colonial soldiers (mostly one at a time, so that's likely enough to shout a warning at most if things start happening).

----------


## farothel

"Maybe take them a bit further from the town, just in case,", Laurelata suggested.  She didn't know much about this, so she would defer to Jessica and the priests if they had other ideas, but keeping this stuff away from the other colonists might not be a bad idea.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica nods soberly before carefully considering the situation.  "I think we should go ahead and do it.  Maybe make sure there's an extra guard or two close at hand, and I'll prepare another _blessing_ for us, before we begin, just in case."  She then turns to the other clerics.  

"Father Eamon, Kurvis, I fear this could prove more dangerous than we expect.  If you are willing, I would ask you to cast protection from evil on the man largely without warning.  We'll tell them that you're coming into the camp to help render aid, but I frankly don't trust them.  I think...  I _suspect_ Eliza is... not being honest about who she is, and what she's doing.  I would love to offer more encouragement or information, but I'm afraid both are something of a shortcoming right now."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just to be abundantly clear, my suggestion is this.
1) we ask the guard to get a few more on hand- just in case.  They can stay as far away as they like- in fact, it might be better if they don't get close enough to prompt suspicion?
2) we reenter camp and tell them that the colony clerics have offered to come aid us.
3) Jessica casts bless (and anyone else their own preparations)
4) Eamon or Kurvis casts PoE on Rayland, and we hope something productive comes of it?

----------


## u-b

You approach the tent with Eamon and Kurvis, leaving Marius and two other guards behind to do a "new guard shift" procedure some 60 feet away. Both Rayland and Eliza are camping outside. Eliza stands up as you approach. Suddenly, Jessica casts Bless while Eamon, Kurvis and Hewitt all cast Protection from Evil on sitting Rayland. Eliza raises an eyebrow. Rayland blinks. Stands up. Draws the sword and swings it at an empty air that was Eliza just a moment ago. *"Ah, bitch!"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Rayland will: (1d20+7)[19] (1d20+7)[26] (1d20+7)[14] vs DC 26
Eliza spellcraft: (1d20+11)[18] (1d20+11)[27] (1d20+11)[16]
Eliza bluff: (1d20+13)[28]
Rayland sword: (1d20+11)[24] miss (1d100)[28] for (1d8+4)[8]

Eliza casts a readied spell and is suddenly gone, but you can make perception checks, spellcraft checks or whatever...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri, who has been watching closely from nearby, immediately focuses and tries to see signs of Eliza. He stays quiet, assuming she must have done something unnatural and magical to evade everyone's sight...

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

Henri doesn't have anything special to help him here, so a simple check is all he gets... (1d20+9)[*19*] to identify the square in which Eliza might be. 

If he fails on his first check this round he will try again: (1d20+9)[*19*]. 

If he succeeds on the first check he will attempt to move to her for a grapple next round.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt casts Detect Magic and tries to check upon possible results of interest. Hopefully something that could hep them know that they suceeded.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting detect magic 

Lets make both K. Arcana and Spllcraft checks
K. A. (1d20+7)[*8*](1d20+7)[*21*]
Spellcraft

----------


## farothel

"Just fracking great," Laurelata said as she drew her rapier and tried to see where Eliza had gone to and also what spell she had used.  She had already used her detect magic that day, so she couldn't go that way.  But being invisible didn't mean you didn't show yourself.  Tracks would still show up and if you walked through foliage, the leaves and stuff would move as you touched them.  So she looked for those signals mostly.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+9)[*29*]
spellcraft: (1d20+4)[*24*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Rayland - we know you are being controlled.  This freedom of your mind wont last long, so talk.  We need to know as much as we can about what is going on.  Is Eliza being controlled too?  Tell us what you know.  As she asks, she also watches for danger and braces herself to attack.

*Perception* - (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## farothel

"She's still there," Laurelata shouted, not seeing anything move around the location she had been.  So she took a wild stab in that area, hoping for a hit, but she didn't feel any resistance, so she had to score that one as a miss.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


miss chance: (1d20)[*5*] (11+ is hit)
attack: (1d20+5)[*18*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Woah!" Jessica cries, lamely.  "I didn't think _that_ was gonna happen!"

Not seeing anything hostile, at least to the party, at least immediately, Jessica lowers her glaive and focuses on Rayland.  "Rayland Arkley, you're among allies!  We're the second wave of colonists, sent to reinforce Talmandor's Bounty!"

----------


## u-b

Henri looks for Eliza and sees nothing much. Nothing notable at all. Laurelata sees the same, but she is _sure_ when nothing means nothing. Like, the grass was _not_ straightening up where the woman has stood just a moment before casting that spell Laurelata also recognises. She tries a stab at the spot, but the rapier meets no resistance. Hewitt also recognises the spell. Not quite trusting his eyes, he tries to locate Eliza by her magical aura, but that was going to take some time.

Meanwhile, Tazmara and Jessica seem to be more concerned with getting Arkley to talk. *"Controlled? You bet! But she is eager enough on her own, I will tell you! You shouldn't have brought us here! Oh, damn!"* He seems to try to spot Eliza, but soon gives up.

*Spoiler: Hewitt, Laurelata*
Show

The spell is Vanish.
*Spoiler*
Show

Eliza's stealth check: (1d20-4)[*11*] vs hearing, +20 more vs sight

Rayland has more to say, with or without being questioned, but that is to take some time.*Spoiler: Anyone beating that check*
Show

She's taking double move in a random direction away from most of you.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata felt that Eliza had moved, but she wasn't sure where, so she tried to hear and see where she went.  She heard something so she ran that way, trying to keep up.
"This way," she shouted at the others

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


perception: (1d20+9)[*21*]

no shot, as not enough on the perception roll.  Double move to keep up.
If successful, shoot: (1d20+5)[*8*] for damage: (1d8+1)[*7*] (if evil: (2d6)[*10*] holy damage)
if needed, miss chance (11+ is a hit): (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica tries to keep up.  "Why not?  What happened here, Arkley?!"  The question isn't so much a demand as urgent need for information coming across less diplomatically than usual.

*Spoiler: OOC, round 2*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 4/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond: (5/5)* Active on all allies
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 3/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
See sheet for spells: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1453959

Jessica will move to keep up with Laurelata, readying her blade as she moves.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt decides to give a brief explanation. "Low level invisibility like spell. Be on your toes everyone!" Hewitt informs the others.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Lets follow the group. Probably near the back of the group.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri tries to follow after the fleeing woman, intent on stopping her from escaping if he can pinpoint her location...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception: (1d20+9)[*23*], focusing on listening for her while keeping his eyes open to avoid the movement speed penalty from being unable to see (see the Blind condition).

----------


## u-b

As most of the grup give chase after fleeing Eliza, Rayland stays firmly in place. He takes a look at Tazmara. *"I think we won't catch her, will we? I'll tell you...* he pauses for a moment to come up for a plan of his speech *"She let that thing out, whatever that is. I think we have the control spells regularly refreshed, but I don't remember it cleary..."*

*Spoiler*
Show

You (those with 30-ft base speed) start this turn some 10..15 feet from Eliza and then she takes a double move again.

Eliza's stealth check: (1d20-4)[*14*] vs hearing, +20 more vs sight

Rayland has more to say, with or without being questioned, but that is to take some time.

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## farothel

Laurelata knew that the spell had a limited duration, so if she could stay close to the woman, she would become visible at some time and then they could take her down for some questioning, even if it was with the 'speak with dead' spell.  So she kept running and if she didn't know where, the last direction she knew was correct.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+9)[*10*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri immediately realizes that his slower, crooked-limbed gait won't be enough to keep up with his allies. He continues to try, however, stumbling along as best he can...

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

(1d20+9)[*11*] to go in the right direction...

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Still, lets try to not fall far behind.  What can you say about this master from the tower? Taz scurries after and calls out a direction of the others are getting off track.  

*Spoiler*
Show

Double move after the others. 

Perception:  (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica glances between her allies and Rayland with concern clearly plastered over her face.  "What _thing_?" she stammers, still dividing her attention between the fleeing Eliza and the rest of her allies.  

Without _too_ much deliberation, she decides Rayland is the more immediately valuable asset, and stays by his side.  Still holding her glaive (but not threateningly), she reaches out a gentle gesture.  "There will be time to deal with everything later.  We have nothing but time here on the island, so long as we keep ourselves and each other safe."

With delicate, careful motions, she offers to see to Rayland's immediate needs.  "What can you tell us about... whatever has been going on?  Obviously, you were possessed until very recently.  Do you know what did it?  Was it Eliza directly?  How?" 

*Spoiler: Jessica, round 3*
Show

*Jessica Cooper*
F NG Aasimar (Angel-blooded) Cleric, *Level* 3, *Init* 2, *HP* 20/20, *DR* Acid, Cold, Elec resist 5, *Speed* 
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Glaive*  +4 (1d10+3, x3)
*Dagger*  +4/+3 (1d4+1, 19-20,x2)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Condition* +2 CL for divination spells
Augery 2/2 (weekly)
Inner beauty: 1/1
Alter self: 1/1
Channel energy: 4/9, 2d6
*Caravan Bond: (5/5)* Active on all allies
Touch of good: 5/5
Bit of Luck: 3/5 
Talisman of good fortune: reroll natural 1 (once, then it crumbles)
See sheet for spells: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1453959

Jessica will stay with Rayland, beginning to deliberately focus more on his needs than chasing their invisible quarry.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt decides to stay too. It was better to leave this to the more combat oriented in his group. Without spells, he wasnt going to be much help. He decides to begin his ritual to cast Lightburn to his side in the meantime. No point in wasting time doing nothing. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Making the ritual to summon Lightburn to his side.

----------


## u-b

The problem with trying to follow someone invisible by going in straight lines, is, as Tazmara is barely able to confirm with her hearing, is that the invisible person sees you. And changes their course. Tarmara makes a correction to the direction she moves, but is increasingly lagging behind.

Rayland, meanwhile, looks at the chase, stands mostly still and responds to Jess: *"That thing from the tank. The smaller tank, I mean. I must have seen it, I think, but I am perfectly sure I cannot remember that part. So have not much to tell you. I guess that thing does... not quite possess... is the term "dominate"? It's not her for sure."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Eliza's stealth check: (1d20)[*4*] vs hearing (or +5 that vs hearing if you attempt to run; 40 feet of the distance is figured in), +20 more vs sight

Rayland has more to say, with or without being questioned, but that is to take some time.

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## farothel

Laurelata tries to follow, using all senses to the maximum and trying to keep up as much as possible.
"Over here," she shouted as she corrected her direction.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+9)[*18*]
run

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri turns to go in the direction indicated by Laurelata, unconfident in his own ears. The lame half-orc keeps moving as fast as he can, struggling mightily against his own body...

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica frowns, trying to think through the implications without completely losing track of her companions.  "So... something dominated _her,_ and she dominated you?"

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt is still in the middle of the ritual so he keeps on going ignoring anything around him.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

With Jessica staying behind Taz runs ahead as fast as she can to catch up.

*Spoiler*
Show

 Run to the others and a bit past if possible

----------


## u-b

The three of you try to follow Eliza and have some success keeping up. The situation even looks positive to Laurelata as the invisibility spell is to expire sometime soon and the forest ahead is not dense enough to really hide, at least at short distance. If anything, it would be even easier to see Eliza trampling on assorted broadleaf plants as opposed to short goat-grazed grass. And then you hear another invisibility spell cast. You are all sure of it as it sounds exactly like the last time... and then she moves again?

*Spoiler*
Show

Eliza's stealth check _after_ she casts the spell (a single move action): (1d20-3)[*-1*] vs hearing (or +5 that vs hearing if you attempt to run, but likely no point at the moment; 10 feet of the distance is figured in), +20 more vs sight

Hewitt remains busy enough while Rayland and Jessica keep on talking.

*"She?"* Rayland takes a moment to think. *"I cannot positively rule it out and not competent in those things to begin with, but no, nothing concrete hints at such a delegation."* Then he thinks a bit more and sheathes the sword, still looking at the chase. *"You might want to tie me, sooner or later."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri hears the spellcasting and stops running, huffing and looking pained from the effort. With a grunt of annoyance and shaking his head he turns to look back at the two PCs and Rayland. With a sigh he begins walking that way, silently listening to their discussion.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata was right on Eliza's tail when she heard her casting again.  she covered the distance, rapier drawn and tried to stab again.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


I heard where she is:
attack: [rol]1d20+5[/roll] for damage: (1d6+3)[*5*]
miss chance (50+ on d100 is hit): (1d100)[*16*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt keeps working on the ritual. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Since it takes one minute, I wont be doing much yet.

----------


## u-b

Laurelata stabs the empty air. Tazmara runs as fast as she can, finally catching up with her and preparing to blast, but then you hear, and actually see, the invisible Eliza running away at full speed into the sparse forest, trampling and pushing aside boadleaf undergrowth...

*Spoiler*
Show

Eliza takes a run action. She can take at least a few more until it gets too dense. That is, if she's not overly picky about the direction. Laurelata would have no problem following (effectively alone, as she's the only one fast enough to keep up and Henri has given up already) OR shooting at the full-concealment target for, say two rounds, at ever increasing distance. I don't think we have to play this by the round, just do what it is.

----------


## farothel

"This way," Laurelata shouts to the others as she follows Eliza a bit before trying to shoot her.  That would give them an aim point at least.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


move action: move 30ft closer
attack:
if needed, I can make another attack: (1d20+5)[*24*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*6*]
miss chance (50+ is hit): (1d100)[*79*]

bow damage in OOC topic

----------


## Farmerbink

> *"You might want to tie me, sooner or later."*


Jessica is obviously surprised by Rayland's comment.  "Oh!  When the spell lapses...  Here, I've got rope."  She immediately sets to tightly wrapping the rope around his wrists.  "Henri?  A little help?  Rayland here suspects he'll be under her control again soon, but we've got more information now than we did before."  She turns back to the man, eager to make the best of his brief lucidity.  

"Since there's no point playing coy, we'll bring you into the compound.  We've got a few rooms we can repurpose as cells, and we can make use of the guards' efforts.  Do you mind letting us hold onto your weapons and armor for now?  I promise, as soon as we can we'll break her domination fully."

----------


## farothel

As Eliza moved on, Lauralata followed more slowly but still shooting.  As the woman had an arrow sticking out, she could now follow easier.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


move 30ft in the right direction
attack: (1d20+5)[*25*] for damage: (1d8+1)[*8*] (add (2d6)[*11*] extra damage if target is evil)
miss chance 20% (above 20 is hit): (1d100)[*28*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata hits something invisible with one of her arrows and then, five seconds later, while she barely sees the fletching of the first arrow quickly move away, lodges another one right beside it. The fletchings seem to stumble, stop running and disappear behind a nearby bush.

*"Wait, wait, not so fast! If you want me to remove the armor, that's quicker done with my hands not tied..."* he drops the shield and the sword and then proceeds to remove the breastplate *"...how much time do we have?"*

He then adds while still busy. *"I do belive the domination needs refreshing. We'll just have to live long enough everyone."* And then adds to that... *"Can be problematic."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+14)[*23*] (considering two run actions minus two move actions, 180 feet of range penalties factored in; you still well know the spot where you've last seen her)

Anyone proficient with a breastplate can tell that removing it takes a minute or so, half that if somebody helps.

*=> Party (up to two rounds if you give a chase, more if you do not)*

----------


## farothel

Laurelata has set a course, so she would follow said course.  Moving further and following the tracks and what she hears, she tries to follow Eliza.  She fires two more arrows, but both miss.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


round 1:
move 30ft in the right direction
perception: (1d20+9)[*19*]
attack: (1d20+3)[*19*] (-2 for range increment) for damage: (1d8+1)[*9*] (add (2d6)[*7*] extra damage if target is evil)
miss chance 20% (above 20 is hit): (1d100)[*15*]

round 2:
move 30ft in the right direction
perception: (1d20+9)[*22*]
attack: (1d20+3)[*23*] (-2 for range increment) for damage: (1d8+1)[*4*] (add (2d6)[*5*] extra damage if target is evil)
miss chance 20% (above 20 is hit): (1d100)[*4*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri arrives back with Jessica and their...guest...? Once he takes in the task at hand he nods and begins to help the man out of his armor, his confident, experienced hands making short work of the process.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica frowns, obviously deeply concerned.  "I'm not sure we have time...  Throw aside your weapons!  Quick!"  She begins calling upon Shelyn to _Bless_ herself and her allies, in preparation for a fight she hopes doesn't come.  "We should be able to subdue you without hurting your too much, if it comes to it..."  

Clearly distraught, nonetheless she calls to the others, an any guards still nearby.  "We've got some answers!  Come help us make sure he doesn't get hurt!"

----------


## u-b

Laurelata mostly sees leaves and grass. She shoots two arrows... somewhere. She hits where she's aiming, but nope, no invisible Eliza at that point of space and time. She does maybe one extra try at that or another and then hears another time the same spell is cast. Behind the same bush Eliza has stepped. So, she didn't move after that? What she did?

Rayland, meanwhile, looks a bit surprised with Jessica's reaction. Looks at his weapon, which is on the ground, then shrugs and continues to remove the breastplate. *"Easy there. I'm still with you."*

*Spoiler*
Show

The next time I post Lightburn will be up and the breastplate will be off.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri grunts at all the chaos as he steadily loosens straps and helps their prisoner...guest...precursor?...out of his armor. "*Less panic, steady...Slow is smooth, smooth is fast...*"

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt keeps the ritual going. Not much left before Lightburn could join and assist in protecting them all.

----------


## farothel

Laurelata stopped shooting and started listening, while moving around and trying to close the distance.  As soon as she heard the woman casting again, she would home in on the sound and shoot again.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


first round: double move (60ft) towards the last sounds to close the distance.
perception: (1d20+9)[*22*]

second round: 1 move (30ft) and then shoot: (1d20+5)[*8*] for damage: (1d8+1)[*5*] ((2d6)[*5*] extra damage if evil).
miss chance (above 50 is hit): (1d100)[*17*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica nods unsteadily, a little soothed by Rayland's calm words.  "But you're gonna disappear any moment?  I mean, when the spell ends, _it_ takes over again?"  She stands by, ready to re-cast the spell that brought Rayland to the surface in the first place.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ready an action to cast protection from evil if Rayland attacks someone (assuming that such an action is indicative of being controlled again)

----------


## u-b

Rayland is done removing the armor. He's ready and willing to be bound. At Lightburn's appearance, he smirks. *"Can he sniff?"* He just nods to Jess, because what else is to be said?

Meanwhile, Laurelata finds herself alone some 30 feet from Eliza who's casting... something that takes time to cast. Laurelata is pretty sure about the direction and somewhat sure about the distance, but there is also a bush in between.

*Spoiler: Lightburn*
Show

Lightburn probably needs to be briefed about the situation, but he sure can sniff these two. They both smell fairly distinctively, part-humanly, but also sort of fishy or what... Lightburn is not terribly familiar with the "or what", but he can move along the fresh Eliza's trail at double move and without a check.
*Spoiler: Laurelata*
Show

The bush is just a bit of difficult terrain and/or a detour since Eliza already has full concealment.

*=> Party (one round please)*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri quickly and with clear experience ties Rayland's hands behind his back. "*Sorry if this hurts, but it's got to be tight,*" he says to the man as he pulls the rope loops and ensures they won't be easily loosed. "I'm sure we can track her - she's messy..."

----------


## farothel

Laurelata moved so the bush wasn't in her way, just in case she would run again.  Then homing in on the sound of casting, she fired again, hoping to interrupt the casting.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


move 30ft to move around the bush (but still maintaining some distance, just in case).
attack: (1d20+5)[*7*] for damage: (1d8+1)[*2*] ((2d6)[*10*] extra damage in case she's evil)
concealment (50+ to hit): (1d100)[*44*]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hewitt explains about the urgency of the situation, mostly about the details about what the rest of the party were looking for. Lightburn then shares what he was sensing himself. Hewitt debates for a moment about leaving Jessica alone to help the rest of the party. He asks if Jessica would be fine left with Rayland so he could help the rest of the party. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If Jessica agrees, he will leave immediately to help track with Lightburn. Otherwise, he will stay.

----------


## u-b

Rayland shrugs. *"It is not super comfortable, especially long-term, so let's hope you dump me some place with a bunk and undo this part."*

Lightburn gets the situation quite fast. In fact, he still can barely see Tazmara and, behind her, Laurelata shooting at somewhere behind some bush.

Laurelata, meanwhile, misses again and then things really start happening. First, Eliza appears. She has apparently completed a spell. An attack or something? But Laurelata can neither see nor feel any effect. And then Eliza casts another spell, this one Laurelata can certainly feel...

*Spoiler*
Show

Lightburn can start his run. Unless anyone backtracks the thread and does the calculations, it will be three full rounds for Lightburn, longer for other people.

A spell with one full round casting time goes off at the start of Eliza's turn. It's Sleep targeting Tazmara.
Tazmara will: (1d20+2)[17] - saved

Then Eliza casts Mind Thrust II targeting Laurelata.
Mind Thrust II: (5d8)[19] (will save for half; spellcraft to identify works only for Laurelata and Taz)

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri nods, satisfied with his work, and turns back to look in the direction of the woods. "*They haven't come back...*" he says seriously. With a gesture to the others to follow he turns and begins shuffling as fast as he can in the direction of the ongoing conflict...

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Taz had tried her best to keep up with the elf, but wasn't sure exactly what Laurelata knew that she didn't, with her firing arrows into space and all.  Abruptly, Eliza reappeared and Taz felt like taking a nap, but decided against it in favor of blasting the woman. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Free: burn (3 NL damage)
Move: get closer (ideally 10 ft away)
Attack: (1d20+6)[*7*] Damage: (2d6+9)[*12*]

----------


## farothel

Laurelata felt as if her brain was on fire.  She screamed from pain, but managed to go on.  Now the woman was visible again, she moved closer and leveled her bow again, trying to take her down once and for all.  In her haze of pain she saw one of those elemental blasts Taz always threw around, so she felt lucky at least one of the others was still there.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


move to 30ft (so I can use point-blank shot)
attack: (1d20+6)[*23*] for damage: (1d8+1)[*3*] (and (2d6)[*12*] extra damage if evil)

*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/8, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## u-b

A stream of water hits the turf a few feet in front of Eliza and then an arrow hits her in the shoulder. Not a life-threatening wound, it seems, but Eliza suddenly presses a hand against her chest and collapses to the ground.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Henri keeps moving in the direction of the conflict, hoping he can get there in time to help...

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

About how far away is Henri to the scene? Things seem stable back with our bound "guest," and perhaps they are wrapping up with his "jailer" too...?

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica nods, understanding to Rayland.  "Go.  If you can help deal with her now, we might have time to get some answers!"

She continues to silently chant the words of her spell, keeping her focus on re-casting the protection spell that loosed Arkley once already.

----------


## farothel

"She packed a mean punch," Laurelata said to Taz as she rubbed her temples from the headache she still had, "but we're meaner.  Let's see if she has some information we can use."
She moved closer to the body and searched it for anything they could use.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

"We still don't really know what is going on here, and she probably has useful information," Taz says grabbing a strip of cloth.  "might not give it up easily though...  I'll try to keep her alive, but I... uh... don't really know what I'm doing."

-------------------------------------------

Heal to stabilize:  (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Tazmara starts to bandage Eliza's wounds. There are three major wounds, each taking just a couple of seconds, but when Tazmara has finally stopped the blood loss and took time to examine the state of the patient, she's noticed that there is no pulse. And no breathing. And... well, there's one dead fishy woman as far as you are able to tell. Either you take her bodily back or loot her on the spot, there are the following items of note:
1. An empty vial on the ground nearby, with a lingering aura.
2. A full vial, with a faint aura.
3. A wand, with a faint aura.
4. Four large clay flasks.
5. A cloak with a faint aura.
6. A plain wide steel ring, with a faint aura.
7. A mithral ring engraved with with a pattern of rolling waves all over it, with a faint aura.
8. A few lingering auras on Eliza's own corpse.
9. A normal set of clothing.
10. A small pouch with coins, containing 178.4 gp total, most of which is in platinum. Normal issue stuff.

*Spoiler: Jessica*
Show

You have just under two minutes to chat with Rayland, after which...*Spoiler*
Show

Rayland will: (1d20+7)[*22*] vs DC 26

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Several seconds later Henri arrives to find the corpse of the...woman?...and his two companions. Without hesitation he gets low to the ground, confirms the woman is dead, and then lifts the corpse and carries it back to the others in a fireman carry. Once there he helps to search the body and set aside everything for further examination as he watches Rayland return to his dominated state curiously. "*Without her around, what do you think he will be like?*" he asks Jessica quietly.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"So, what should we do about this?" Hewitt replies meekly wondering about how they should handle the situation.

----------


## farothel

"Well, what's done is done", Laurelata said as she came back to the rest and helped searching for interesting stuff.
"And she tried to kill me, so she got what was coming to her," she continued, "my head is still hurting from that mental blast she gave."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Mental blast?*" asks Henri with a confused tone. "*What do you mean?*"

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica fidgets nervously while her companions file back, bringing what appears to be Eliza's body with them.  "Is she dead?" she asks, unsure whether or not to be relieved.  

Still struggling with her emotions, she turns back to Rayland.  "What can you tell us about what happened here?  When we arrived, the colony was standing, but we haven't found a single living soul aside from you two.  There's been issues with chokers and strange Goblins, but not enough to drive away an entire colony?"

----------


## farothel

"Well, she cast a spell," Laurelata said to Henri, "and next thing I know my head feels like it's splitting apart.  Not a lot of fun I must say.  As soon as this stuff is done, I'll ask Jessica for some healing."

----------


## u-b

*"Well, the usual stuff. Native life forms. Goblins. Chokers, hm? Hadn't meet those. Eliza was twice late to come back, but that, by itself, wasn't very concerning, we've just had everyone avoid those stone gals and tell her not to go there anymore... and then I awake in that room with the tank, with some huge headache. And Eliza says she was to the stone gals once. And... I cannot remember all the stuff, but I've come to suspect her of something. Eventually she was out of the room with some regularity, likely to consult with fish-men, but I was not myself by that time. Had no idea stuff has happened to everyone."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Thats a thing? Ouch*" mutters Henri with a concerned expression after learning of the mental assault. 

Turning to answer Jessica he simply nods to affirm the other woman was dead. "*We should confront these fish men*"

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica frowns.  "I think we've met the stone women...  They didn't seem...  hostile?  It sounds like something bad happened to Eliza, too..."  She glances at the apparently deceased woman with an empathic frown.  

"Ugh," she sighs.  "I didn't think this trip was going to be this complicated...."

----------


## u-b

*"Eliza has reported them as not-quite-hostile either. It's just that they do not respect the notion of you turning around and going your way."*

You maybe exchange a few other phrases and then Rayland's expression changes. He flexes his muscles as if surprised he's bound, looks around at you, at Eliza... and then becomes a generally inert version of himself you were used to know since you've met him. Jessica's readied spell does not change anything in the process, sans one extra look in her exact direction between this and that. You have been... observed?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*And there he goes...*" mutters Henri unhappily. "*Is he...possessed? Or...dominated?*"

----------


## Farmerbink

Jessica frowns.  "I can't believe I didn't think to do this earlier," she grumbles, pinching her nose.  With a word and a gesture, she casts a simple spell that will allow her to view magical auras directly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

A quick scan back to page 9 suggests that the only castings of detect magic with Rayland or Eliza in the intended field were done by the NPC clerics....  Let's fix that.

----------


## farothel

"A couple of nice things," Laurelata said, still checking Eliza's corpse, "maybe a few things we can use to get this island sorted out as soon a we know what it is.

----------


## u-b

Jessica discovers most of these auras (you roll to identify) as well as some things currently on Rayland:
11. A breastplate with a faint aura.
12. A cloak with a faint aura.
13. A full vial, with a faint aura.
14. A full vial, with a different faint aura.
15. A full vial, with another faint aura.

Of more important and interesting note are the following auras on Eliza and Rayland themselves:
Eliza: one lingering aura.
Rayland: one moderate aura.

Jessica kind of suspects, but cannot positively determine, the magical school relating to these. Seem different, but then there is a difference in strength... anyway, this stuff is well above Jessica's pay grade. The question about possession vs domination is also unclear. Jessica _thinks_ she's heard something about "exercising control" over a dominated person, but the details are also not something Jessica planned to get involved in anytime soon.

*Spoiler*
Show

Jessica know Arcana: (1d20+5)[18]
Jessica know Arcana: (1d20+5)[17]

Jessica know Arcana: (1d20+5)[17]

----------


## DaOldeWolf

"So, what should we do now?" Hewitt asks the rest wondering what they should do next since things didnt exactly turned how they were hoping for.

----------


## Farmerbink

A heavy frown immediately falls over Jessica's face.  "I...  I really can't tell heads or tails about most of this, but we've got more questions now than answers....  _Something_ is controlling poor Rayland here.  We know, at least, that it's _possible_ to break through it's control, at least temporarily, but without know what it is, and _where_ it is..."  She pauses, seriously considering her next words.  "We do what we can to keep the colony safe, and when we're able to break through and talk with Rayland again, hopefully we learn more?"

She glances at Eliza's still form.  "I wish we could have kept her alive, surely she must know something about what's going on, as well...  Must _have_ known, I suppose."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As mentioned OOC, I don't have a lot of good answers here.  Jessica is mostly tapped for the day, and we've done a lot "today" anyway.  I'm more than content to call it, for adventuring purposes.  I think we should keep Rayland under 24-hour watch, and bound, when not freed by Protection from Evil and a solid save.  With two NPC clerics and Jessica, we have several attempts a day, and I think not a whole lot else to do with those spells.

----------


## farothel

"First we have to identify those items and see if they can be of use for us," Laurelata said, indicating what they had taken from Eliza, "and then I would say we keep exploring the island in search for answers to our questions, although I guess we will get more questions instead of answers."

She looked at Jessica and the other priests.
"If you have some healing left, I wouldn't say no," she said, "some of her spells had a nasty punch."

*Spoiler: OOC statblock*
Show



*Laurelata*
F CG Elf Rogue (unchained), *Level* 3, *Init* 9, *HP* 18/8, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 6, *Will* 2, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Rapier*  +5 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*holy, reliquary, Str+1 composite longbow +1 (20 arrows)*  +5 (1d8+1 (+2d6), x3)
*  dagger*  +5 (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*masterwork, magical chainshirt +1* (+5 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*I'm always up to explore,*" says Henri simply, looking at Laurelata with what he hopes is a friendly-looking smile. "*Can't do much good here, anyway. Where do you want to go?*"

----------


## Farmerbink

"I can offer quite a bit of healing," Jessica responds eagerly.  "I'm not so sure about continuing to explore, more or less blindly?"  She gestures to Rayland.  "We've finally got something like a promising lead, and indeed he's the only surviving colonist from the first wave we've found.  I think we should dedicate every effort into ridding him of this dominating influence, as soon as possible."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I've got 1 CLW and 1 CMW, plus 4 channels remaining for possible heals.  I'm quite sure that's enough to top us all off, but is anyone else injured?

----------


## u-b

With some divine assistance, it takes minimal time to be back to full health. Identifying all the stuff takes a bit longer, and involves help from other casters of the colony, but is complete in a reasonable time. Then there's planning. You spend the rest of the day, but still are not sure you have anything solid. As an example, Marius turns up quoting Jessica's request to keep Rayland bound for an extended period of time. He says that unless the whole "quarantine" affair is to be abandoned, keeping him bound will be highly uncomfortable and humiliating for obvious natural reasons. It might be solved if he's to be bound _to something_ only and... actually, _where_ do you want him to be kept? As another example, Ramona seems to be _really_ freaked out by the parcitular way Rayland fell back under whatever's control. She hasn't seen it, of course, but your description seem to be quite enough by itself. Eventually, you have to call an end of this quite busy day.

During the night, nothing happens.

*DAY 33 AFTER LANDING*

Good morning.

*Spoiler: Magical stuff on Eliza*
Show

2. A full vial, with a faint aura - _potion of cure light wounds_.
3. A wand, with a faint aura - _wand of mage armor 16/50_.
4. Four large clay flasks - _alchemist fires_.
5. A cloak with a faint aura - _cloak of resistance +1_.
6. A plain wide steel ring, with a faint aura - _ring of protection +1_.
7. A mithral ring engraved with with a pattern of rolling waves all over it, with a faint aura - _saltspray ring_.
*Spoiler: Magical stuff on Rayland*
Show

11. A breastplate with a faint aura - _breastplate +1_.
12. A cloak with a faint aura - _cloak of resistance +1_.
13. A full vial, with a faint aura - _potion of cure moderate wounds_.
14. A full vial, with a different faint aura - _elixir of swimming_.
15. A full vial, with another faint aura - _silversheen_.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the day passes and no exploration occurs Henri helps manage Rayland, working to get his magical equipment removed, his dignity maintained, and ensuring he is manacled securely in a solo shelter with guards. The half-orc is matter of fact about it and his quiet confidence seems to help the guards who help him manage the process. When all is done Henri looks at Rayland seriously and explains, "*Don't know how this works, but if you're in there...we've done our best. We'll use your gear, but it's yours. When you're better you can have it back.*" He thinks for a moment and then sighs. "*Get free soon.*"

In the morning Henri rises as dawn peeks over the horizon and takes a brief swim in the sea to clear his mind of sleep-fog. Once done he checks on Rayland, presumably finds him much the same as before, and then ensures the man eats before breaking his own fast. When the rest of the party is ready to go exploring he is prepared and waiting with as much enthusiasm as they ever see on his craggy face. "*Wish we could help him...Maybe we'll find others alive. Where do you want to look?*"

----------

